# Republicans won’t be satisfied with overturning Roe



## C_Clayton_Jones

“Republican senators are giving us a glimpse of the culture war clashes to come. There are already warning signs — including the Texas directive that prohibits parents from legally providing gender-affirming treatment and therapies to their children, as well as various state officials’ questioning whether the Constitution sanctions contraceptive use. Indeed, some Republican senators have gestured toward these future conflicts. In his questions to Jackson, Sen. John Cornyn (R-Tex.) repeatedly sought her views of _Obergefell v. Hodges_, the court’s 2015 decision legalizing same-sex marriage, pressing her as to whether the decision was properly decided. Sen. Marsha Blackburn (R-Tenn.) took her turn at the microphone to criticize _Griswold v. Connecticut_, the 1965 case that legalized contraception use. It’s not a stretch to imagine this revisionism extending to _Loving v. Virginia_, the ruling that legalized interracial marriage. A Republican senator recently said he was open to overturning that ruling. He later walked back his comments.

All this underscores that abortion was never the conservatives’ endgame. It is merely a way station on the path to rolling back a wide range of rights — the rights that scaffold the most intimate aspects of our lives and protect the liberty and equality of marginalized groups.”



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2022/03/25/ketanji-brown-jackson-roe/
		


Republicans’ assault on citizens’ rights and protected liberties has just begun.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Republican senators are giving us a glimpse of the culture war clashes to come. There are already warning signs — including the Texas directive that prohibits parents from legally providing gender-affirming treatment and therapies to their children, as well as various state officials’ questioning whether the Constitution sanctions contraceptive use. Indeed, some Republican senators have gestured toward these future conflicts. In his questions to Jackson, Sen. John Cornyn (R-Tex.) repeatedly sought her views of _Obergefell v. Hodges_, the court’s 2015 decision legalizing same-sex marriage, pressing her as to whether the decision was properly decided. Sen. Marsha Blackburn (R-Tenn.) took her turn at the microphone to criticize _Griswold v. Connecticut_, the 1965 case that legalized contraception use. It’s not a stretch to imagine this revisionism extending to _Loving v. Virginia_, the ruling that legalized interracial marriage. A Republican senator recently said he was open to overturning that ruling. He later walked back his comments.
> 
> All this underscores that abortion was never the conservatives’ endgame. It is merely a way station on the path to rolling back a wide range of rights — the rights that scaffold the most intimate aspects of our lives and protect the liberty and equality of marginalized groups.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2022/03/25/ketanji-brown-jackson-roe/
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans’ assault on citizens’ rights and protected liberties has just begun.


Same with the Covid jab you phony pos

It goes to the states stupid ass


----------



## Concerned American

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> A Republican senator recently said he was open to overturning that ruling. He later walked back his comments.


You've been quite competent at naming names and parties until this one which begs the question, who? Link?


----------



## toobfreak

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Republican senators are giving us a glimpse of the culture war clashes to come.



OH THE HORRORS  






C_Clayton_Jones said:


> There are already warning signs — including the Texas directive that prohibits parents from legally providing *gender-affirming treatment and therapies* to their children,


Never met a child in my life who needed to be treated for his "gender."  



C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Indeed, some Republican senators have gestured toward these future conflicts.


As the stomach turns.



C_Clayton_Jones said:


> _Loving v. Virginia_, the ruling that legalized interracial marriage.


Just because you CAN do something doesn't necessarily mean you SHOULD do it.



C_Clayton_Jones said:


> abortion was never the conservatives’ endgame. It is merely a way station on the path to rolling back a wide range of rights —


No one has a "right" to just arbitrarily murder another human being just because it is their baby.  That is for the animals. Are you an animal?



C_Clayton_Jones said:


> the rights that scaffold the most intimate aspects of our lives


Not as intimate as being the fetus having your life snuffed out violently and painfully.



C_Clayton_Jones said:


> and protect the liberty and equality of marginalized groups.


Every group except for the living fetus.



C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Republicans’ assault on citizens’ rights and protected liberties has just begun.


Good.  You are a murderer.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Republican senators are giving us a glimpse of the culture war clashes to come. There are already warning signs — including the Texas directive that prohibits parents from legally providing gender-affirming treatment and therapies to their children, as well as various state officials’ questioning whether the Constitution sanctions contraceptive use. Indeed, some Republican senators have gestured toward these future conflicts. In his questions to Jackson, Sen. John Cornyn (R-Tex.) repeatedly sought her views of _Obergefell v. Hodges_, the court’s 2015 decision legalizing same-sex marriage, pressing her as to whether the decision was properly decided. Sen. Marsha Blackburn (R-Tenn.) took her turn at the microphone to criticize _Griswold v. Connecticut_, the 1965 case that legalized contraception use. It’s not a stretch to imagine this revisionism extending to _Loving v. Virginia_, the ruling that legalized interracial marriage. A Republican senator recently said he was open to overturning that ruling. He later walked back his comments.
> 
> All this underscores that abortion was never the conservatives’ endgame. It is merely a way station on the path to rolling back a wide range of rights — the rights that scaffold the most intimate aspects of our lives and protect the liberty and equality of marginalized groups.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2022/03/25/ketanji-brown-jackson-roe/
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans’ assault on citizens’ rights and protected liberties has just begun.


*
All this underscores that abortion was never the conservatives’ endgame.*

Who said it was? Link?


----------



## Big Bend Texas

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Republican senators are giving us a glimpse of the culture war clashes to come. There are already warning signs — including the Texas directive that prohibits parents from legally providing gender-affirming treatment and therapies to their children, as well as various state officials’ questioning whether the Constitution sanctions contraceptive use. Indeed, some Republican senators have gestured toward these future conflicts. In his questions to Jackson, Sen. John Cornyn (R-Tex.) repeatedly sought her views of _Obergefell v. Hodges_, the court’s 2015 decision legalizing same-sex marriage, pressing her as to whether the decision was properly decided. Sen. Marsha Blackburn (R-Tenn.) took her turn at the microphone to criticize _Griswold v. Connecticut_, the 1965 case that legalized contraception use. It’s not a stretch to imagine this revisionism extending to _Loving v. Virginia_, the ruling that legalized interracial marriage. A Republican senator recently said he was open to overturning that ruling. He later walked back his comments.
> 
> All this underscores that abortion was never the conservatives’ endgame. It is merely a way station on the path to rolling back a wide range of rights — the rights that scaffold the most intimate aspects of our lives and protect the liberty and equality of marginalized groups.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2022/03/25/ketanji-brown-jackson-roe/
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans’ assault on citizens’ rights and protected liberties has just begun.


If Roe is overturned it simply goes back to the states and a complete ban on abortion or contraception in any state would be political suicide and would not be upheld in either the state or federal courts.


----------



## Rambunctious

Roe V Wade was bad law and can't stand up to constitutional scrutiny... Let this be a lesson to dems... eventually the US constitution will win... it may take 40 years but it will win because its right and its common sense.....


----------



## Big Bend Texas

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> including the Texas directive that prohibits parents from legally providing gender-affirming treatment and therapies to their children, as well as various state officials’ questioning whether the Constitution sanctions contraceptive use.


A directive which has been blocked by a court injunction.

Find another Boogeyman.



			https://www.nasdaq.com/articles/texas-court-reinstates-injunction-blocking-probes-of-transgender-kids-parents


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

‘Abortion has long been a political bonanza for conservative politics and they are not going to want to give it up. If Roe is overturned there will immediately be a push to ban abortion nationally through some sort of "fetal personhood" doctrine and there will be attempts to cripple scientific advances by banning stem cell research, eliminating access to abortion medications and certain forms of birth control. Any states that might have exceptions for rape and incest will be challenged, restrictions on travel and laws against crossing state lines to obtain an abortion will be enacted. And at some point, they will have to consider punishment for women who obtain illegal abortions because that's where this inevitably leads. (Even Donald Trump instinctively understood that before they instructed him how to lie about it for general consumption.) The right has been organized around this issue for 40 years. If _Roe_ is overturned, they will have to keep upping the ante to keep those grassroots activists engaged.’









						Republicans' anti-abortion crusade won't stop — even if the Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade
					

If Roe is overturned, the right will have to keep upping the ante to keep their grassroots activists engaged




					www.salon.com
				




Exactly.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Desert Texan said:


> If Roe is overturned it simply goes back to the states and a complete ban on abortion or contraception in any state would be political suicide and would not be upheld in either the state or federal courts.


That's the goal though. No abortion. No birth control. No gay marriage. No interracial marriage.


----------



## Mashmont

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Republican senators are giving us a glimpse of the culture war clashes to come. There are already warning signs — including the Texas directive that prohibits parents from legally providing gender-affirming treatment and therapies to their children, as well as various state officials’ questioning whether the Constitution sanctions contraceptive use. Indeed, some Republican senators have gestured toward these future conflicts. In his questions to Jackson, Sen. John Cornyn (R-Tex.) repeatedly sought her views of _Obergefell v. Hodges_, the court’s 2015 decision legalizing same-sex marriage, pressing her as to whether the decision was properly decided. Sen. Marsha Blackburn (R-Tenn.) took her turn at the microphone to criticize _Griswold v. Connecticut_, the 1965 case that legalized contraception use. It’s not a stretch to imagine this revisionism extending to _Loving v. Virginia_, the ruling that legalized interracial marriage. A Republican senator recently said he was open to overturning that ruling. He later walked back his comments.
> 
> All this underscores that abortion was never the conservatives’ endgame. It is merely a way station on the path to rolling back a wide range of rights — the rights that scaffold the most intimate aspects of our lives and protect the liberty and equality of marginalized groups.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2022/03/25/ketanji-brown-jackson-roe/
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans’ assault on citizens’ rights and protected liberties has just begun.


The pill is essentially an abortifacient because it prevents implantantion of the embryo on the uterine wall.  So the pill should be banned.


----------



## Mashmont

Zincwarrior said:


> That's the goal though. No abortion. No birth control. No gay marriage. No interracial marriage.


What does interracial marriage have to do with the other three (assuming artificial birth control)?  Nothing.  The first three are immoral.   Interracial marriage is not.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Mashmont said:


> The pill is essentially an abortifacient because it prevents implantantion of the embryo on the uterine wall.  So the pill should be banned.


Here we go.


----------



## 1srelluc

I hope so, it will take years to un-fuck what the dems have done.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Mashmont said:


> What does interracial marriage have to do with the other three (assuming artificial birth control)?  Nothing.  The first three are immoral.   Interracial marriage is not.


You've wailed to the heavens about not being able to use the N word. You are a liar.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Desert Texan said:


> If Roe is overturned it simply goes back to the states and a complete ban on abortion or contraception in any state would be political suicide and would not be upheld in either the state or federal courts.


If Roe is overturned, the congress can pass federal law establishing national and rational standards for abortion.  That’s what should have been done in the first place rather than legislating from the bench.  Congress and the president will have nearly a year to accomplish this and until the mid-terms, the Democrats control both houses of the congress and the White House.  If they have the will they can do it the right way; by legislation.


----------



## fncceo

Zincwarrior said:


> That's the goal though. No abortion. No birth control. No gay marriage. No interracial marriage.



Can't we keep the interracial marriage?


----------



## dudmuck

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ‘Abortion has long been a political bonanza for conservative politics and they are not going to want to give it up. If Roe is overturned there will immediately be a push to ban abortion nationally through some sort of "fetal personhood" doctrine and there will be attempts to cripple scientific advances by banning stem cell research, eliminating access to abortion medications and certain forms of birth control. Any states that might have exceptions for rape and incest will be challenged, restrictions on travel and laws against crossing state lines to obtain an abortion will be enacted. And at some point, they will have to consider punishment for women who obtain illegal abortions because that's where this inevitably leads. (Even Donald Trump instinctively understood that before they instructed him how to lie about it for general consumption.) The right has been organized around this issue for 40 years. If _Roe_ is overturned, they will have to keep upping the ante to keep those grassroots activists engaged.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans' anti-abortion crusade won't stop — even if the Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade
> 
> 
> If Roe is overturned, the right will have to keep upping the ante to keep their grassroots activists engaged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.salon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.


----------



## AZrailwhale

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ‘Abortion has long been a political bonanza for conservative politics and they are not going to want to give it up. If Roe is overturned there will immediately be a push to ban abortion nationally through some sort of "fetal personhood" doctrine and there will be attempts to cripple scientific advances by banning stem cell research, eliminating access to abortion medications and certain forms of birth control. Any states that might have exceptions for rape and incest will be challenged, restrictions on travel and laws against crossing state lines to obtain an abortion will be enacted. And at some point, they will have to consider punishment for women who obtain illegal abortions because that's where this inevitably leads. (Even Donald Trump instinctively understood that before they instructed him how to lie about it for general consumption.) The right has been organized around this issue for 40 years. If _Roe_ is overturned, they will have to keep upping the ante to keep those grassroots activists engaged.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans' anti-abortion crusade won't stop — even if the Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade
> 
> 
> If Roe is overturned, the right will have to keep upping the ante to keep their grassroots activists engaged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.salon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.


Nice fantasy.  But you have no evidence that republicans intend to do any of those things.


----------



## fncceo

AZrailwhale said:


> But you have no evidence that republicans intend to do any of those things.



I kind of like the handmaid idea ... we should look into that.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Gender affirming care for children should never be considered.  Not for an instant.  Almost all of these children grow out of their delusions.   Get a copy of Johnny is a Walrus.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Many sources reporting a "leak" SCOTUS has ruled to overturn Roe vs Wade.

I smiled and sincerely hope it's true


----------



## BackAgain

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Republicans’ assault on citizens’ rights and protected liberties has just begun.


The liberal assault on innocent preborn babies and against young children is taking heavy fire. Libtards are all aghast and flummoxed.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

BackAgain said:


> The liberal assault on innocent preborn babies and against young children is taking heavy fire. Libtards are all aghast and flummoxed.



They're losing their freaking minds.

Decent people won't stand for it


----------



## Calypso Jones

I hardly think passing a law to kill the unborn benefits society or the culture.


----------



## OKTexas

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Republican senators are giving us a glimpse of the culture war clashes to come. There are already warning signs — including the Texas directive that prohibits parents from legally providing gender-affirming treatment and therapies to their children, as well as various state officials’ questioning whether the Constitution sanctions contraceptive use. Indeed, some Republican senators have gestured toward these future conflicts. In his questions to Jackson, Sen. John Cornyn (R-Tex.) repeatedly sought her views of _Obergefell v. Hodges_, the court’s 2015 decision legalizing same-sex marriage, pressing her as to whether the decision was properly decided. Sen. Marsha Blackburn (R-Tenn.) took her turn at the microphone to criticize _Griswold v. Connecticut_, the 1965 case that legalized contraception use. It’s not a stretch to imagine this revisionism extending to _Loving v. Virginia_, the ruling that legalized interracial marriage. A Republican senator recently said he was open to overturning that ruling. He later walked back his comments.
> 
> All this underscores that abortion was never the conservatives’ endgame. It is merely a way station on the path to rolling back a wide range of rights — the rights that scaffold the most intimate aspects of our lives and protect the liberty and equality of marginalized groups.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2022/03/25/ketanji-brown-jackson-roe/
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans’ assault on citizens’ rights and protected liberties has just begun.




Just like faghadist marriage was never an endgame of you commies. Just like there is no scientific consensus on gender affirming treatment, yet you commies insist on pushing it.

.


----------



## Death-Ninja

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Republican senators are giving us a glimpse of the culture war clashes to come. There are already warning signs — including the Texas directive that prohibits parents from legally providing gender-affirming treatment and therapies to their children, as well as various state officials’ questioning whether the Constitution sanctions contraceptive use. Indeed, some Republican senators have gestured toward these future conflicts. In his questions to Jackson, Sen. John Cornyn (R-Tex.) repeatedly sought her views of _Obergefell v. Hodges_, the court’s 2015 decision legalizing same-sex marriage, pressing her as to whether the decision was properly decided. Sen. Marsha Blackburn (R-Tenn.) took her turn at the microphone to criticize _Griswold v. Connecticut_, the 1965 case that legalized contraception use. It’s not a stretch to imagine this revisionism extending to _Loving v. Virginia_, the ruling that legalized interracial marriage. A Republican senator recently said he was open to overturning that ruling. He later walked back his comments.
> 
> All this underscores that abortion was never the conservatives’ endgame. It is merely a way station on the path to rolling back a wide range of rights — the rights that scaffold the most intimate aspects of our lives and protect the liberty and equality of marginalized groups.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2022/03/25/ketanji-brown-jackson-roe/
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans’ assault on citizens’ rights and protected liberties has just begun.


I'm curious, do you know that you are a filthy, evil predator, or are you psychotically deluded, believing self a good and decent example of humanity devoted to defending rights which do not, and never have existed, do you revel in your evil, or do you hide your evil behind a mountain of excrement whilst dishing your evil from cover?


----------



## OKTexas

AZrailwhale said:


> If Roe is overturned, the congress can pass federal law establishing national and rational standards for abortion.  That’s what should have been done in the first place rather than legislating from the bench.  Congress and the president will have nearly a year to accomplish this and until the mid-terms, the Democrats control both houses of the congress and the White House.  If they have the will they can do it the right way; by legislation.




What makes you think congress has the power to impose it, when the court obviously didn't?

.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

Rambunctious said:


> Roe V Wade was bad law and can't stand up to constitutional scrutiny... Let this be a lesson to dems... eventually the US constitution will win... it may take 40 years but it will win because its right and its common sense.....


We can only hope and work hard for that day.


AZrailwhale said:


> If Roe is overturned, the congress can pass federal law establishing national and rational standards for abortion.  That’s what should have been done in the first place rather than legislating from the bench.  Congress and the president will have nearly a year to accomplish this and until the mid-terms, the Democrats control both houses of the congress and the White House.  If they have the will they can do it the right way; by legislation.


If Roe is overturned it simply becomes a matter of state laws.

There's no possibility we're going to get any seriously restrictive abortion laws.  

At best we'll see state's like Texas banning them after the first Trimester and the rest third trimester abortions.

75% of the country wants at least some limits on abortion, with less than 10% favoring a complete ban.

Same people are somewhere between the two extremes.


----------



## initforme

The pill prevents conception.  If there is no conception there is no zygote.   Some idiots would want contraception banned?   That's crazy.   We need Less conceptions.   L E S S.


----------



## initforme

There is nothing, zero,  notta wrong with interracial marriage.   Nobody has an issue with it and nobody is going to try to stop it.  There is no moral argument against it.


----------



## Mac1958

So, back into the shadows many will go.

We'll see how long that lasts.


----------



## Mac1958

initforme said:


> There is nothing, zero,  notta wrong with interracial marriage.   Nobody has an issue with it and nobody is going to try to stop it.  There is no moral argument against it.


They'll be looking for a biblical argument.  This may very well be a period of Autocratic White "Christian" Nationalism, and everything possible will flow from that place.


----------



## PinktheFloyd88

Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
					

The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.




					www.foxnews.com
				




_"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_

I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.


----------



## TNHarley

The leftist version of #StopTheSteal


----------



## struth

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.


Sounds like you want to attempt yet another insurrection....was fire bombing courthouse in Washington not enough?   Storming the Dept of Tres?  Attempting to over throw the White House?

Geez....ya'll demafacist just won't stop


----------



## martybegan

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.



How long was Plessey precedent?

YOU will destroy the country. The places that want abortion to be legal will keep abortion legal. Most of them have already passed laws that cover this.


----------



## Polishprince

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.



Why a "war"?

If the killing of babies in the womb is unconstitutional, why don't you Libs just get a constitutional amendment to legalize the practice?


----------



## candycorn

Ridiculous thread.  Utter garbage..


----------



## fncceo

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.


----------



## Hellbilly

Polishprince said:


> Why a "war"?
> 
> If the killing of babies in the womb is unconstitutional, why don't you Libs just get a constitutional amendment to legalize the practice?


If the "baby" is in the "womb," it's not a baby. Yet.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.


Get over it bro....

If broads can't keep their legs closed, that is their own fault....now its time for them to be punished for being reckless whores


----------



## martybegan

candycorn said:


> Ridiculous thread.  Utter garbage..



Yet how many people are thinking like this right now?

Whip people into a frenzy, and a frenzy you get.


----------



## Mac1958

Great. More “war” talk. That’s what we need.


----------



## fncceo

Rowe being overturned would not make abortion illegal.  It would in just nullify the concept that abortion is a Constitutionally protected right.


----------



## 22lcidw

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.


If this is true then abortion will still be legal but left to the states. Remember, it was the same Supreme Court who got involved on abortions in the first place. Maybe we can have a military draft and send the insurrectionists over this overseas to fight our endless wars. It will be just like TV and the movies.


----------



## Polishprince

BTW, the next case to be overturned will be Obergefell.   I don't see the idea of a man busting the cheeks of another man being constitutional either.


----------



## AMart

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.


Are you calling for an insurrection and the the overthrow of the government?


----------



## Flash

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.


It says that Roe v Wade was flawed and terrible law.  We have all known that from the beginning.

It is good that the Court has finally got around to correcting bad law.  That is the right thing to do.

Killing children for the purpose of birth control is despicable.


----------



## JoeBlow

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.


Just add 2 more judges who like Roe. Problem solved. How about Hillary and Barrack? That would drive the other side NUTZ!!!! lol


----------



## Flash

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.


Insurrectionist!!!!!!

What you are calling for is a lot worse than taking selfies in Pelosi's office.


----------



## martybegan

Polishprince said:


> BTW, the next case to be overturned will be Obergefell.   I don't see the idea of a man busting the cheeks of another man being constitutional either.



I doubt anyone will really challenge that one, lets save our ammo for the 2nd amendment cases coming up.


----------



## Hellbilly




----------



## struth

Flash said:


> Insurrectionist!!!!!!
> 
> What you are calling for is a lot worse than taking selfies in Pelosi's office.


he's only falling for the call to action by his leaders like Chucky et al.....insurrection is their goal, the demafascist have seen the Courts as a threat to their radical agenda for decades now...they want to overthrow the 3rd Branch of Govt and set up their own _*Sondergericht*_ Sondergericht - Wikipedia


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Polishprince said:


> BTW, the next case to be overturned will be Obergefell.   I don't see the idea of a man busting the cheeks of another man being constitutional either.


Bro, I was told that nobody really cares if a man sleeps with another man....

Conservatives supposedly got over it and started focusing on more important matters like Disney cartoons, Sesame Street and M&Ms


----------



## Polishprince

JoeBlow said:


> Just add 2 more judges who like Roe. Problem solved. How about Hillary and Barrack? That would drive the other side NUTZ!!!! lol




The problem with that strategery is that when the Trumpster regains power, additional conservatives will be added to the Supreme Court.

If we have enough changes in leadership, before you know it we will need a Supreme Court building as large as the Rose Bowl to handle all the new justices coming in.   Great news I guess for the tailors who manufacture black robes.


----------



## jknowgood

candycorn said:


> Ridiculous thread.  Utter garbage..


So is abortion.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

martybegan said:


> I doubt anyone will really challenge that one, lets save our ammo for the 2nd amendment cases coming up.


Don't count on that....

Homophobia is still the life's blood of Conservatism...

As that one homo said to that other homo in that homo movie...Conservatives can't quit gays...


----------



## martybegan

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Don't count on that....
> 
> Homophobia is still the life's blood of Conservatism...
> 
> As that one homo said to that other homo in that homo movie...Conservatives can't quit gays...
> 
> View attachment 639786



When your side doubled down on this Trans insanity, you went a bridge too far, any blowback is on you,

To me Obergfell should have just said any SSM license issued by a State that issues them has to be honored like any other out of State marriage license. That had abundant precedent, unlike the "jiggery pokery" used to come to the actual Obergfell decision.


----------



## 1srelluc

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.


When a post is so retarded this is all you have.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Get over it bro....
> 
> If broads can't keep their legs closed, that is their own fault....now its time for them to be punished for being reckless whores



While I'm not a fan of abortion, I find it interesting how your comment here absolutely and completely absolves the man of any responsibility whatsoever...


----------



## pknopp

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent.* This will destroy the COUNTRY *.



 That might not be a bad thing.


----------



## elektra

Abortion is murder if there is a heartbeat


----------



## elektra

Abortion is murder if there is a heartbeat


----------



## easyt65

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.


You want to declare the USSC to NOT be legitimate because they make a Constitutionalruling that you don't like?!

Yeah, that's just brilliant.  

Let's just get rid of the Constititution & the USSC every time some liberal has his feelings hurt by a decision that upholds / enforces the US Constitution....   

Why are liberal extremist Democrats so afraid of allowing citizens to have freedoms of speech, choice, and self-rule through Constitutional Republic practices established in our own Constitution?

BTW, 'precedence' is not always 'right'. 

Denying people their Constitutional Rights and creating new non-existent rights based on personal / political agendas / desires is not Constitutional / 'right'...

Finally, God forbid people actually have to exercise discipline and take responsibility for their own actions before using abortions as 'post-sex contraceptives' to avoid rhe consequences of being irresponsible / careless...

(Yes, there is much more to it, but I am speaking of this specific reason millions embrace abortions...)


----------



## iceberg

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.


you do that.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Canon Shooter said:


> While I'm not a fan of abortion, I find it interesting how your comment here absolutely and completely absolves the man of any responsibility whatsoever...


Men pay child support for making the mistake of getting these whores preggo....that is responsibility enough....


----------



## easyt65

elektra said:


> Abortion is murder if there is a heartbeat


This is why previous versions of Democrat 'Truth Commissions' have tried to control the narrative / definition of what a live, viable human being infant is.

Just what everyone needs - a liberal telling us a baby with a heartbeat capable of surviving outside the womb is NOT a living being.

These people, btw, are the same ones who told you a biological male can give birth...


----------



## Polishprince

The biggest problem with this whole case is the fact that Liberals have illegally leaked a Supreme Court ruling, and have actually politicized the court-one of our most sacred institutions of jurisprudence.

The parties responsible for this leak are clearly insurrectionists seeking to take down our government and should be persecuted to the fullest extent.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

martybegan said:


> When your side doubled down on this Trans insanity, you went a bridge too far, any blowback is on you,
> 
> To me Obergfell should have just said any SSM license issued by a State that issues them has to be honored like any other out of State marriage license. That had abundant precedent, unlike the "jiggery pokery" used to come to the actual Obergfell decision.


What do you want government to do to trans people??

I wish you so faux small government Conservatives will stop being such pussies about your desire to see the rights of "some" infringed upon..

So, what should be done to trans people?? and why is that any different from what you have been wanting to be done to gay people, black people, women, etc, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Polishprince said:


> The biggest problem with this whole case is the fact that Liberals have illegally leaked a Supreme Court ruling, and have actually politicized the court-one of our most sacred institutions of jurisprudence.
> 
> The parties responsible for this leak are clearly insurrectionists seeking to take down our government and should be persecuted to the fullest extent.


Why is telling the country ahead of time that the Supreme Court is about to do something that Conservatives have been trying to do for 50 years supposed to take down the government??

If Conservatives believe just the knowledge of Roe being overturned will take down the government, why advocate for it so much?


----------



## struth

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Why is telling the country ahead of time that the Supreme Court is about to do something that Conservatives have been trying to do for 50 years supposed to take down the government??
> 
> If Conservatives believe just the knowledge of Roe being overturned will take down the government, why advocate for it so much?


Did you not read the OP?  The title?  He is literally calling for war


----------



## martybegan

Biff_Poindexter said:


> What do you want government to do to trans people??
> 
> I wish you so faux small government Conservatives will stop being such pussies about your desire to see the rights of "some" infringed upon..
> 
> So, what should be done to trans people?? and why is that any different from what you have been wanting to be done to gay people, black people, women, etc, etc, etc, etc.



I want schools to not ignore parents when it comes to their kids maybe being trans. I want surgery, hormone treatment, and puberty blockers to be banned for use on anyone under the age of 18. Hell puberty blockers are only approved by the FDA for use on precocious puberty, not as a mental health treatment. 

Plus the Trans thing has morphed from an issue of people with gender dysphoria into a situation where fetishists get kicks walking around with their junk still on pretending to be woman and demanding to be treated as such.

Bridge too far, but you can't see it.


----------



## JoeBlow

Polishprince said:


> The problem with that strategery is that when the Trumpster regains power, additional conservatives will be added to the Supreme Court.
> 
> If we have enough changes in leadership, before you know it we will need a Supreme Court building as large as the Rose Bowl to handle all the new justices coming in.   Great news I guess for the tailors who manufacture black robes.


I say do it anyways, Trump won't win.


----------



## Hellbilly

struth said:


> Did you not read the OP?  The title?  He is literally calling for war


How is that different than you guys calling for war?


----------



## martybegan

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Why is telling the country ahead of time that the Supreme Court is about to do something that Conservatives have been trying to do for 50 years supposed to take down the government??
> 
> If Conservatives believe just the knowledge of Roe being overturned will take down the government, why advocate for it so much?



The purpose is to intimidate the justices, or in reality just one justice.


----------



## JoeBlow

Isn't Roe used as a precedent? How do impartial judges go against precedent that the Supreme Court itself set? Do their rulings ultimately mean nothing?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

martybegan said:


> I want schools to not ignore parents when it comes to their kids maybe being trans. I want surgery, hormone treatment, and puberty blockers to be banned for use on anyone under the age of 18. Hell puberty blockers are only approved by the FDA for use on precocious puberty, not as a mental health treatment.
> 
> Plus the Trans thing has morphed from an issue of people with gender dysphoria into a situation where fetishists get kicks walking around with their junk still on pretending to be woman and demanding to be treated as such.
> 
> Bridge too far, but you can't see it.


So you get puberty blockers banned..and that's all?

No....and that is the problem I have with Conservatives...

They are never truthful about their bigotry...this isn't about children...this is about hating gay people, transpeople, anyone who isn't what Conservatives consider the default demographic of this country...the white heterosexual christian male......which is why most of the discriminatory policies in this history of this country has SPECIFICALLY been against those outside of that demo

As for what people do in their own home...not my problem....as for "fetishists" dressing up as women....not my problem.....how fucking fragile one has to be


----------



## White 6

Desert Texan said:


> If Roe is overturned it simply goes back to the states and a complete ban on abortion or contraception in any state would be political suicide and would not be upheld in either the state or federal courts.


For right or wrong, there is nothing to say it could not be upheld in state or federal courts, if the landmark cases are ruled mute.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

martybegan said:


> The purpose is to intimidate the justices, or in reality just one justice.


Is that why justices go thru the SC nomination process and lie about how they would rule on abortion??

Cool..so when people were outright demonizing Ketanji and calling her a pedophile....was that "intimidation" -- did you speak out against it?

FOH......


----------



## Polishprince

JoeBlow said:


> Isn't Roe used as a precedent? How do impartial judges go against precedent that the Supreme Court itself set? Do their rulings ultimately mean nothing?




Other liberal precedents over the years have been overturned, including Dred Scott and Plessey.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Men pay child support for making the mistake of getting these whores preggo....that is responsibility enough....




Well, ol' De'aVantre here has four kids with three women, has never been married, and doesn't pay a dime in child support. True story:







Your argument that all men should have to do is pay child support is almost as retarded as you are...


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

JoeBlow said:


> Isn't Roe used as a precedent? How do impartial judges go against precedent that the Supreme Court itself set? Do their rulings ultimately mean nothing?


Stare decisis is only important when it comes to certain SC decisions.....

However, with something like abortion -- I can see a court deciding to overturn it...especially if public opinion has dramatically shifted on that issue....

Which isn't really the case with abortion but cut Conservatives a break...they have been campaigning on this for 40 years....


----------



## martybegan

Biff_Poindexter said:


> So you get puberty blockers banned..and that's all?
> 
> No....and that is the problem I have with Conservatives...
> 
> They are never truthful about their bigotry...this isn't about children...this is about hating gay people, transpeople, anyone who isn't what Conservatives consider the default demographic of this country...the white heterosexual christian male......which is why most of the discriminatory policies in this history of this country has SPECIFICALLY been against those outside of that demo
> 
> As for what people do in their own home...not my problem....as for "fetishists" dressing up as women....not my problem.....how fucking fragile one has to be



How wrong you read this, based on your own biases and inability to understand people can think in ways other than you can. 

The crux of the issue isn't about tolerance anymore, it's about forced ACCEPTANCE.

It's about wanting to increase the size of your protected class for more power.

It's about forcing bakers to bake cakes, to force women to shut their hole if uncomfortable with a guy with his junk using their restrooms, showers, and changing areas.

It's about men claiming to be women and thwomping women's sports. 

How fucking fragile is your side that you could have had tolerance but decided to double down and force ACCEPTANCE?


----------



## martybegan

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Is that why justices go thru the SC nomination process and lie about how they would rule on abortion??
> 
> Cool..so when people were outright demonizing Ketanji and calling her a pedophile....was that "intimidation" -- did you speak out against it?
> 
> FOH......



How many progressive justices have "lied" about the 2nd amendment by your standard?

They were calling her a pedophile apologist, you fucking liar, big difference. 

Any they were going by her own leniency for sex crimes in MULTIPLE JUDGEMENTS


----------



## justoffal

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Republican senators are giving us a glimpse of the culture war clashes to come. There are already warning signs — including the Texas directive that prohibits parents from legally providing gender-affirming treatment and therapies to their children, as well as various state officials’ questioning whether the Constitution sanctions contraceptive use. Indeed, some Republican senators have gestured toward these future conflicts. In his questions to Jackson, Sen. John Cornyn (R-Tex.) repeatedly sought her views of _Obergefell v. Hodges_, the court’s 2015 decision legalizing same-sex marriage, pressing her as to whether the decision was properly decided. Sen. Marsha Blackburn (R-Tenn.) took her turn at the microphone to criticize _Griswold v. Connecticut_, the 1965 case that legalized contraception use. It’s not a stretch to imagine this revisionism extending to _Loving v. Virginia_, the ruling that legalized interracial marriage. A Republican senator recently said he was open to overturning that ruling. He later walked back his comments.
> 
> All this underscores that abortion was never the conservatives’ endgame. It is merely a way station on the path to rolling back a wide range of rights — the rights that scaffold the most intimate aspects of our lives and protect the liberty and equality of marginalized groups.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2022/03/25/ketanji-brown-jackson-roe/
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans’ assault on citizens’ rights and protected liberties has just begun.


Oh fuck you....the Dems just installed a new ministry of information bureau.
What the hell are you babbling about?
Are you even paying attention?


----------



## justoffal

AZrailwhale said:


> If Roe is overturned, the congress can pass federal law establishing national and rational standards for abortion.  That’s what should have been done in the first place rather than legislating from the bench.  Congress and the president will have nearly a year to accomplish this and until the mid-terms, the Democrats control both houses of the congress and the White House.  If they have the will they can do it the right way; by legislation.


Legislation cannot be down by impatient ADD adults who are only interested in being bought off.


----------



## Vastator

Canon Shooter said:


> While I'm not a fan of abortion, I find it interesting how your comment here absolutely and completely absolves the man of any responsibility whatsoever...


That’s what women use abortion for. And they’ll literally kill someone else to avoid responsibility for their own bad decision.

So much for all this agency, independence, and self determination feminism has supposedly achieved. It all gets catapulted over the wall like a flaming bag of dog shit the moment personal responsibility for a bad decision rears it’s head. Suddenly they become the innocent victims, incapable of being held accountable for their own decisions.


----------



## martybegan

Rambunctious said:


> Roe V Wade was bad law and can't stand up to constitutional scrutiny... Let this be a lesson to dems... eventually the US constitution will win... it may take 40 years but it will win because its right and its common sense.....



Just as bad as Plessy, Dred Scott, worse than Obergfell.


----------



## JoeBlow

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Stare decisis is only important when it comes to certain SC decisions.....
> 
> However, with something like abortion -- I can see a court deciding to overturn it...especially if public opinion has dramatically shifted on that issue....
> 
> Which isn't really the case with abortion but cut Conservatives a break...they have been campaigning on this for 40 years....


Making law from public opinion is quite a scary concept, Americans are actually very dumb in general.


----------



## struth

Hellbilly said:


> How is that different than you guys calling for war?


well i never did, but i agree…this thread shows typical leftist hypocrisy


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Polishprince said:


> Other liberal precedents over the years have been overturned, including Dred Scott and Plessey.


Dred wasn't a liberal decision and only a moron would claim it was.....

But I am use to Conservatives lying about their past positions....

The Dred Scott decision was the popular position for most Conservatives of that time......the Dred Scott dissent opinion was the "liberal" consensus opinion at the time...

So much so that in another case, Korematsu vs US -- the dissent opinion on that referenced the dissent opinion from the Dred Scott case....specifically how the 14th amendment was being violated......


And who are the main ones to this day who are still butt-hurt about the 14th amendment???  Not liberals...









						Trump's And GOP's Move To Kill The 14th Amendment Is Even Worse Than It Sounds
					

The focus on Trump as the embodiment of anti-immigrant sentiment misses how radical and pervasive the idea of redefining birthright citizenship is.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Hellbilly

struth said:


> well i never did, but i agree…this thread shows typical leftist hypocrisy


That doesn't answer my question.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Vastator said:


> That’s what women use abortion for. And they’ll literally kill someone else to avoid responsibility for their own bad decision.
> 
> So much for all this agency, independence, and self determination feminism has supposedly achieved. It all gets catapulted over the wall like a flaming bag of dog shit the moment personal responsibility for a bad decision rears it’s head. Suddenly they become the innocent victims, incapable of being held accountable for their own decisions.



There are a myriad of reasons why a woman may seek an abortion. Pigeon-holing it into an act of convenience, as you appear to be doing, is myopic.

What worries me is those on the right who take this too far. While I'm definitely not in favor of an abortion for the sake of convenience, I believe it should absolutely be available to victims of rape and incest. There are those zealots on the right, though, who would make those illegal, too. Abortions should also be available for when the health of the mother is in jeopardy, or if the fetus is identified as having a severe disability. Sadly, though, there are zealots on the right who would _still _insist that abortion not be made available in those instances...


----------



## Polishprince

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Dred wasn't a liberal decision and only a moron would claim it was.....
> 
> But I am use to Conservatives lying about their past positions....
> 
> The Dred Scott decision was the popular position for most Conservatives of that time......the Dred Scott dissent opinion was the "liberal" consensus opinion at the time...
> 
> So much so that in another case, Korematsu vs US -- the dissent opinion on that referenced the dissent opinion from the Dred Scott case....specifically how the 14th amendment was being violated......
> 
> 
> And who are the main ones to this day who are still butt-hurt about the 14th amendment???  Not liberals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's And GOP's Move To Kill The 14th Amendment Is Even Worse Than It Sounds
> 
> 
> The focus on Trump as the embodiment of anti-immigrant sentiment misses how radical and pervasive the idea of redefining birthright citizenship is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com



Dred Scott was determined by a leftist Supreme Court, decided by a northern, east coast liberal Democrat Roger Taney from the Leftist State of Maryland.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

martybegan said:


> How many progressive justices have "lied" about the 2nd amendment by your standard?
> 
> They were calling her a pedophile apologist, you fucking liar, big difference.
> 
> Any they were going by her own leniency for sex crimes in MULTIPLE JUDGEMENTS


You tell me?

Because last I checked, you still have the right to bear arms.......maybe its the "regulated part" you have problems with.....


By the way......why do you folks give conservatives such a pass when they SPECIFICALLY TARGETED BLACK PEOPLE when it pertained to gun rights??





the 2A is just another example of manfuctured culture war BS -- designed for emotional appeal -- since most other Conservative policies suck....you ain't exciting base voters by telling them about special tax exemptions for billionaires -- all you have is "they are taking your guns" "gays are raping your kids" blah blah blah


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Polishprince said:


> Dred Scott was determined by a leftist Supreme Court, decided by a northern, east coast liberal Democrat Roger Taney from the Leftist State of Maryland.


No, it was not..you are fucking pathetic.....

This is why you morons get so triggered when REAL US HISTORY is discussed....


----------



## Vastator

Canon Shooter said:


> There are a myriad of reasons why a woman may seek an abortion. Pigeon-holing it into an act of convenience, as you appear to be doing, is myopic.
> 
> What worries me is those on the right who take this too far. While I'm definitely not in favor of an abortion for the sake of convenience, I believe it should absolutely be available to victims of rape and incest. There are those zealots on the right, though, who would make those illegal, too. Abortions should also be available for when the health of the mother is in jeopardy, or if the fetus is identified as having a severe disability. Sadly, though, there are zealots on the right who would _still _insist that abortion not be made available in those instances...


The majority of abortions are done in the name of convenience. That’s why so many happen. If it weren’t for this; and it was only used in the extreme outliers like rape, incest, medically threatening to the mothers life… Abortion would have sailed on, only marginally opposed, rather than being the flash point issue it is today.


----------



## martybegan

Biff_Poindexter said:


> You tell me?
> 
> Because last I checked, you still have the right to bear arms.......maybe its the "regulated part" you have problems with.....
> 
> 
> By the way......why do you folks give conservatives such a pass when they SPECIFICALLY TARGETED BLACK PEOPLE when it pertained to gun rights??
> View attachment 639805
> 
> 
> the 2A is just another example of manfuctured culture war BS -- designed for emotional appeal -- since most other Conservative policies suck....you ain't exciting base voters by telling them about special tax exemptions for billionaires



Sorry, but 6 months and $500 in fees to get a revolver to keep in your house in NYC isn't "Regulated", it's shadow banning. 

And the current crime wave in blue cities is because of "conservative policies"?

What conservative policy is being implemented by SJW DA's and Mayors to suck criminal dick?


----------



## Oddball

JoeBlow said:


> Isn't Roe used as a precedent? How do impartial judges go against precedent that the Supreme Court itself set? Do their rulings ultimately mean nothing?


Dred Scott was "precedent" too.


----------



## martybegan

Oddball said:


> Dred Scott was "precedent" too.



So was Plessey.

Like Plessey the current justices not only think Roe is wrong, they have seen the damage it has done to the national political scene for the past 50 years. The Roe justices thought Roe would settle the abortion issue, and it hasn't done that.


----------



## Flash

struth said:


> he's only falling for the call to action by his leaders like Chucky et al.....insurrection is their goal, the demafascist have seen the Courts as a threat to their radical agenda for decades now...they want to overthrow the 3rd Branch of Govt and set up their own _*Sondergericht*_ Sondergericht - Wikipedia



*
"The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war"*

Why aren't the Feds going after him like they went after the 6/1 people?

That is calling for a war.


----------



## Calypso Jones

You lefties want to teach kids how to 'pleasure' themselves in grade school.  USE IT yourselves.  Stop punishing your own unborn offspring for your lack of self control.


----------



## LeftofLeft

pknopp said:


> That might not be a bad thing.


All the while the Left will still be concerned about right wingers taking the Capitol as they attack the Court.

I am not sure who overseas the Safety and Security of the Court, but I would start now and request National Guard Security around the clock.


----------



## Hellokitty

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.



Liberals gave up their right to choice with COVID. If people can be forced in lockdowns and forced to mask/ and get a JAB to protect others, liberals killed all their previous arguments.


----------



## initforme

As long as it stops at abortion it's fine with me.  Wanting to get rid of contra caption for some sick, warped, horrific, awful, demented reason cannot even be a thought.  We need alot more contraception being pushed as a great thing.  Not wanting to have kids is courageous


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Hellbilly said:


> If the "baby" is in the "womb," it's not a baby. Yet.


But, thankfully,  you're still able to identify as a pregnant person, right?


----------



## Hellokitty

Hellbilly said:


> If the "baby" is in the "womb," it's not a baby. Yet.



LOL, liberals are so mad over this they are slipping on their propaganda terms.  😂


----------



## Polishprince

LeftofLeft said:


> All the while the Left will still be concerned about right wingers taking the Capitol as they attack the Court.
> 
> I am not sure who overseas the Safety and Security of the Court, but I would start now and request National Guard Security around the clock.




I wonder how much money would be lost by Big Abortion if Roe gets overturned?

That's the real key here.    Big Labor allegedly had Scalia bumped off during the Friedrichs case, because a loss would cost them billions.

With greedy libs, it usually depends on the money involved.


----------



## Oddball

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.


You hysterical freaks of nature keep threatening civil war....Well, when you're done burning your cities to the ground and destroying your means of sustenance, come on out into the rural areas, where there's lots of open country and we know the lay of the land far better than you.

Oh, and we're also  far better armed.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

martybegan said:


> Sorry, but 6 months and $500 in fees to get a revolver to keep in your house in NYC isn't "Regulated", it's shadow banning.
> 
> And the current crime wave in blue cities is because of "conservative policies"?
> 
> What conservative policy is being implemented by SJW DA's and Mayors to suck criminal dick?


What liberal policies causes crime??

Social Security?
Medicare?
Voting/Civil Rights?
Labor Rights?

Do you think if we punish gays more, that would lower crime??

You people are fucking morons...

Why do you dodge the question I asked....

Why did you give a pass to the TARGETED SUPPRESSION OF GUN RIGHTS against black folks by Conservatives?

In fact, most of the early legislation aimed at taking away people's guns for real were aimed at black folks....lots of it written by people CONSERVATIVES call the Founding Fathers....whom they act like were all holy Conservative patriots..

*"After the American Revolution -- You saw incredible restrictions being put in place about limiting access to arms. And this is across the board for free Blacks and, particularly, for the enslaved. And with each uprising, the laws became even more strict, even more definitive."*


But wait, there's more......a whole lot more......are you claiming all of these legislative acts that suppressed the gun rights of black folks were all done by liberals??? By the way, do you know where the term "Saturday Night Special" came from when it comes to guns??


*"First "Saturday Night Special" economic handgun ban*
*passed. In the first legislative session in which they
gained control, white supremacists passed "An Act to
Preserve the Peace and Prevent Homicide," which banned
the sale of all handguns except the expensive "Army
and Navy model handgun" which whites already owned or
could afford to buy, and blacks could not."*



			https://www.sedgwickcounty.org/media/29093/the-racist-origins-of-us-gun-control.pdf


----------



## Unkotare

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.


The hypocrisy of the left is breathtaking.


----------



## Unkotare

Polishprince said:


> I wonder how much money would be lost by Big Abortion if Roe gets overturned?
> 
> ....


It would double, if not triple.


----------



## pknopp

Polishprince said:


> I wonder how much money would be lost by Big Abortion if Roe gets overturned?



 Not much. Some of it will move to where it is legal and where it is not, doctors will be able to charge a premium.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.



*I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. *

I'll add that to the list of stupid shit you say.

*This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. *

How many people changed precedent when they first decided Roe v Wade?


----------



## Polishprince

pknopp said:


> Not much. Some of it will move to where it is legal and where it is not, doctors will be able to charge a premium.



In that case, I don't see the Supreme Court justices in any danger by overturning Roe.

No money motivation for the far left


----------



## justoffal

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.


You Can't protect women you don't even know who or what they are.


----------



## justoffal

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. *
> 
> I'll add that to the list of stupid shit you say.
> 
> *This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. *
> 
> How many people changed precedent when they first decided Roe v Wade?


It's even more unbelievable to see people try to change 50,000 years of precedent by denying the definition of a woman.


----------



## pknopp

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. *
> 
> I'll add that to the list of stupid shit you say.
> 
> *This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. *
> 
> How many people changed precedent when they first decided Roe v Wade?



 Being as there was no previous Supreme Court ruling that would be none. (I'm pro-life but I believe arguments should be accurate).


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

White 6 said:


> For right or wrong, there is nothing to say it could not be upheld in state or federal courts, if the landmark cases are ruled mute.



Or even moot.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Biff_Poindexter said:


> What liberal policies causes crime??
> 
> Social Security?
> Medicare?
> Voting/Civil Rights?
> Labor Rights?
> 
> Do you think if we punish gays more, that would lower crime??
> 
> You people are fucking morons...
> 
> Why do you dodge the question I asked....
> 
> Why did you give a pass to the TARGETED SUPPRESSION OF GUN RIGHTS against black folks by Conservatives?
> 
> In fact, most of the early legislation aimed at taking away people's guns for real were aimed at black folks....lots of it written by people CONSERVATIVES call the Founding Fathers....whom they act like were all holy Conservative patriots..
> 
> *"After the American Revolution -- You saw incredible restrictions being put in place about limiting access to arms. And this is across the board for free Blacks and, particularly, for the enslaved. And with each uprising, the laws became even more strict, even more definitive."*
> 
> 
> But wait, there's more......a whole lot more......are you claiming all of these legislative acts that suppressed the gun rights of black folks were all done by liberals??? By the way, do you know where the term "Saturday Night Special" came from when it comes to guns??
> 
> 
> *"First "Saturday Night Special" economic handgun ban*
> *passed. In the first legislative session in which they
> gained control, white supremacists passed "An Act to
> Preserve the Peace and Prevent Homicide," which banned
> the sale of all handguns except the expensive "Army
> and Navy model handgun" which whites already owned or
> could afford to buy, and blacks could not."*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sedgwickcounty.org/media/29093/the-racist-origins-of-us-gun-control.pdf


The dems LOVE their unsafe inner cities filled with public school "educated" citizens trained to look to government for support


----------



## struth

Hellbilly said:


> That doesn't answer my question.


how doesn’t it?


----------



## struth

Flash said:


> *"The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war"*
> 
> Why aren't the Feds going after him like they went after the 6/1 people?
> 
> That is calling for a war.


good question


----------



## Oddball

Biff_Poindexter said:


> What liberal policies causes (sic) crime??


How about refusal to lock up looters, murderers, arsonists and rapists?


----------



## struth

This thread is nothing but treason from a bunch of insurrectionist


----------



## Flash

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Republican senators are giving us a glimpse of the culture war clashes to come. There are already warning signs — including the Texas directive that prohibits parents from legally providing gender-affirming treatment and therapies to their children, as well as various state officials’ questioning whether the Constitution sanctions contraceptive use. Indeed, some Republican senators have gestured toward these future conflicts. In his questions to Jackson, Sen. John Cornyn (R-Tex.) repeatedly sought her views of _Obergefell v. Hodges_, the court’s 2015 decision legalizing same-sex marriage, pressing her as to whether the decision was properly decided. Sen. Marsha Blackburn (R-Tenn.) took her turn at the microphone to criticize _Griswold v. Connecticut_, the 1965 case that legalized contraception use. It’s not a stretch to imagine this revisionism extending to _Loving v. Virginia_, the ruling that legalized interracial marriage. A Republican senator recently said he was open to overturning that ruling. He later walked back his comments.
> 
> All this underscores that abortion was never the conservatives’ endgame. It is merely a way station on the path to rolling back a wide range of rights — the rights that scaffold the most intimate aspects of our lives and protect the liberty and equality of marginalized groups.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2022/03/25/ketanji-brown-jackson-roe/
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans’ assault on citizens’ rights and protected liberties has just begun.


What is wrong with leaving that decision up to the States?

You stupid Libtards support leaving the Constitutional right to keep and bear arms up to the states and locals and there is a Constitutional right to keep and bear arms.  One that says the right shall not be infringed.  There is nothing in the Consititonal that says that the right for a mother to kill her child as a method of birth control shall not be infringed.


----------



## pknopp

CrusaderFrank said:


> The dems LOVE their unsafe inner cities filled with public school "educated" citizens trained to look to government for support



False Profits: Why farmers despise socialism but depend on taxpayer funded government handouts | The Milwaukee Independent


----------



## justoffal

Polishprince said:


> In that case, I don't see the Supreme Court justices in any danger by overturning Roe.
> 
> No money motivation for the far left


The biggest problem for the left is that it begins to reconstruct the nuclear family unit which is anathema to them. Movie wave was the stepping stone upon which the deconstruction of the family unit proceeded at lightspeed by empowering the left and it's morally vacant voidance  of all human normalcy.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Men can still have abortions, right?


----------



## Oddball

pknopp said:


> False Profits: Why farmers despise socialism but depend on taxpayer funded government handouts | The Milwaukee Independent


So they're given subsidies to grow corn for your preposterous ETOH mandates, then you chide them for taking subsidies.

The sanctimony is stifling.


----------



## martybegan

Biff_Poindexter said:


> What liberal policies causes crime??
> 
> Social Security?
> Medicare?
> Voting/Civil Rights?
> Labor Rights?
> 
> Do you think if we punish gays more, that would lower crime??
> 
> You people are fucking morons...
> 
> Why do you dodge the question I asked....
> 
> Why did you give a pass to the TARGETED SUPPRESSION OF GUN RIGHTS against black folks by Conservatives?
> 
> In fact, most of the early legislation aimed at taking away people's guns for real were aimed at black folks....lots of it written by people CONSERVATIVES call the Founding Fathers....whom they act like were all holy Conservative patriots..
> 
> *"After the American Revolution -- You saw incredible restrictions being put in place about limiting access to arms. And this is across the board for free Blacks and, particularly, for the enslaved. And with each uprising, the laws became even more strict, even more definitive."*
> 
> 
> But wait, there's more......a whole lot more......are you claiming all of these legislative acts that suppressed the gun rights of black folks were all done by liberals??? By the way, do you know where the term "Saturday Night Special" came from when it comes to guns??
> 
> 
> *"First "Saturday Night Special" economic handgun ban*
> *passed. In the first legislative session in which they
> gained control, white supremacists passed "An Act to
> Preserve the Peace and Prevent Homicide," which banned
> the sale of all handguns except the expensive "Army
> and Navy model handgun" which whites already owned or
> could afford to buy, and blacks could not."*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sedgwickcounty.org/media/29093/the-racist-origins-of-us-gun-control.pdf



What liberal policies? Are you shitting me?

Lax prosecution.
Defund the police
Decriminalization of shoplifting

The rest of your bullshit is deflection, fucktard.


----------



## JLW

fncceo said:


> Rowe being overturned would not make abortion illegal.  It would in just nullify the concept that abortion is a Constitutionally protected right.


Where you are wrong is that this is the first step towards outlawing abortion nationwide.


----------



## 22lcidw

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Republican senators are giving us a glimpse of the culture war clashes to come. There are already warning signs — including the Texas directive that prohibits parents from legally providing gender-affirming treatment and therapies to their children, as well as various state officials’ questioning whether the Constitution sanctions contraceptive use. Indeed, some Republican senators have gestured toward these future conflicts. In his questions to Jackson, Sen. John Cornyn (R-Tex.) repeatedly sought her views of _Obergefell v. Hodges_, the court’s 2015 decision legalizing same-sex marriage, pressing her as to whether the decision was properly decided. Sen. Marsha Blackburn (R-Tenn.) took her turn at the microphone to criticize _Griswold v. Connecticut_, the 1965 case that legalized contraception use. It’s not a stretch to imagine this revisionism extending to _Loving v. Virginia_, the ruling that legalized interracial marriage. A Republican senator recently said he was open to overturning that ruling. He later walked back his comments.
> 
> All this underscores that abortion was never the conservatives’ endgame. It is merely a way station on the path to rolling back a wide range of rights — the rights that scaffold the most intimate aspects of our lives and protect the liberty and equality of marginalized groups.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2022/03/25/ketanji-brown-jackson-roe/
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans’ assault on citizens’ rights and protected liberties has just begun.


Payback for the Covid authoritarianism has not even begun or at least is in its early stages. How it goes I do not know. But it is deserved.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.


No kidding , lefty don't get their way . They destroy the country .. what else is new. Fucking savages.


----------



## Votto

martybegan said:


> How long was Plessey precedent?
> 
> YOU will destroy the country. The places that want abortion to be legal will keep abortion legal. Most of them have already passed laws that cover this.


The Plessy precedent, like Roe vs Wade precedent, did not seek to evaluate the humanity of blacks, thus reinforce their natural rights if they were actually human.

You may not agree that the unborn are human, but to evade the question by not properly trying to assess the humanity of the unborn is unconscionable and morally repugnant.

The reason why the Left does not want SCOTUS, or any of us to ask such questions, proves only that they don't care about natural rights or morality in general.  They just want the power to do whatever the hell they want

And as we see Leftists after Leftists shout "CIVIL WAR!" and "BURN IT DOWN!", and high ranking members in government condemn SCOTUS without condemning leaking this ruling, which is itself unlawful, we see a party that is on the verge of destroying democracy and the Republic. 

These people are fascists.


----------



## justoffal

JLW said:


> Where you are wrong is that this is the first step towards outlawing abortion nationwide.


I doubt it. The Federal government doesn't belong in the abortion business. At least half of the states will keep some form of abortion option to open with citizens and the more fundamentalist States will close it down.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

Polishprince said:


> The biggest problem with this whole case is the fact that Liberals have illegally leaked a Supreme Court ruling, and have actually politicized the court-one of our most sacred institutions of jurisprudence.
> 
> The parties responsible for this leak are clearly insurrectionists seeking to take down our government and should be persecuted to the fullest extent.


But nothing will happen to them . Zero accountability,  zero consequences.


----------



## pknopp

Oddball said:


> So they're given subsidies to grow corn for your preposterous ETOH mandates, then you chide them for taking subsidies.
> 
> The sanctimony is stifling.



 I chided no one for anything. I countered the idea that only some  benefit from government programs. Nearly everyone does.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

pknopp said:


> Being as there was no previous Supreme Court ruling that would be none.



The previous precedent was that it was up to the state, not the federal government.


----------



## Flash

I don't know why the Moon Bats are getting so upset over this.

The draft ruling (5-4) was released by a sicko Liberal Clerk in the hopes that it would cause an uproar and one of the five would change their mind before the final came out.

If Roberts is one of the five then he would sure as hell be a chickenshit and change his mind.

The ploy will probably work.


----------



## pknopp

justoffal said:


> I doubt it. The Federal government doesn't belong in the abortion business. At least half of the states will keep some form of abortion option to open with citizens and the more fundamentalist States will close it down.



 Some states can then allow later term abortions again also.


----------



## justoffal

pknopp said:


> Some states can then allow later term abortions again also.


Yep


----------



## pknopp

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The previous precedent was that it was up to the state, not the federal government.



 There was no precedent set by the Supreme Court. I'm not sure you understand the "precedent" argument.


----------



## candycorn

martybegan said:


> Yet how many people are thinking like this right now?
> 
> Whip people into a frenzy, and a frenzy you get.


thats what happened on 1/6.  Emmulating that act of insurrection is not what the nation needs.


----------



## martybegan

candycorn said:


> thats what happened on 1/6.  Emmulating that act of insurrection is not what the nation needs.



LOL, if Roe gets overturned the abortion rights extremists will make 1/6 look like a picnic.

Kind of like how BLM/Anti-fa summer made 1/6 look like a picnic.


----------



## Leweman

Many states will still let you murder kids.  No need to worry.


----------



## JLW

justoffal said:


> I doubt it. The Federal government doesn't belong in the abortion business. At least half of the states will keep some form of abortion option to open with citizens and the more fundamentalist States will close it down.


If you believe abortion is murder, as many do, than nothing less than a total national ban will satisfy you.


----------



## Hellbilly

struth said:


> how doesn’t it?


Tell you what. Go back and read my question then read your answer.


----------



## Magnus

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.


Meh. The states that are going to ban abortion already have in place a lot of restrictions that limit abortions. So, it will be more of the same. 

Women from these restricted states will travel to the states that do allow abortion, which many already do. So, basically, net change? Zero.

But, it does give the Dems a way to activate women who may not have been political so far. That's a plus.

Other than that, in the long run, the southern states will be the loser. As it is, the bible belt stands for narrow-mindedness, anti-gay, anti-women... practically anti-everything that has to do with being in the 21st century. Southern states - enjoy being the taliban states of America!


----------



## candycorn

martybegan said:


> LOL, if Roe gets overturned the abortion rights extremists will make 1/6 look like a picnic.
> 
> Kind of like how BLM/Anti-fa summer made 1/6 look like a picnic.



So you'd see nothing wrong if a bunch of liberals stormed the court chanting to hang the justices, injure 140 cops, and essentially ransack the building?  That *is* what you're calling a "picnic" after all.


----------



## Hellbilly

Leweman said:


> Many states will still let you murder kids.  No need to worry.


The United States government has murdered millions of children in its history. You don’t seem to have a problem with it. This is not about saving kids. Its about controlling women. Its always been about control.


----------



## Oddball

pknopp said:


> I chided no one for anything. I countered the idea that only some  benefit from government programs. Nearly everyone does.


Economically illiterate drivel.

For  The State to "give" one individual or group something, they first have to take it from someone else....


----------



## candycorn

Magnus said:


> Meh. The states that are going to ban abortion already have in place a lot of restrictions that limit abortions. So, it will be more of the same.
> 
> Women from these restricted states will travel to the states that do allow abortion, which many already do. So, basically, net change? Zero.
> 
> But, it does give the Dems a way to activate women who may not have been political so far. That's a plus.
> 
> Other than that, in the long run, the southern states will be the loser. As it is, the bible belt stands for narrow-mindedness, anti-gay, anti-women... practically anti-everything that has to do with being in the 21st century. Southern states - enjoy being the taliban states of America!


The morning after pill is responsible for many if not most by 2022.  That'll, of course, be outlawed now in the red states too.





If you want to make some income, becoming a black-market dealer of the medication will probably be quite lucrative.


----------



## justoffal

martybegan said:


> LOL, if Roe gets overturned the abortion rights extremists will make 1/6 look like a picnic.
> 
> Kind of like how BLM/Anti-fa summer made 1/6 look like a picnic.


Good....let them come for their own very late term abortion.


----------



## martybegan

candycorn said:


> So you'd see nothing wrong if a bunch of liberals stormed the court chanting to hang the justices, injure 140 cops, and essentially ransack the building?  That *is* what you're calling a "picnic" after all.



The concern is they may actually get through. 

And I doubt unless they get through this administration will prosecute them as vigorously as they are prosecuting the 1/6 defendants. 

They are the "proper" sort of protesters, thus to be given passes, like many of the BLM/Anti-fa summer goons.


----------



## justoffal

Oddball said:


> Economically illiterate drivel.
> 
> For  The State to "give" one individual or group something, they first have to take it from someone else.


Yes.

Same thing with student debt.
The debt does not go away it just gets paid in another way.


----------



## Leweman

Hellbilly said:


> The United States government has murdered millions of children in its history. You don’t seem to have a problem with it. This is not about saving kids. Its about controlling women. Its always been about control.


I guess murdering kids is okay then.  Your eloquent retort has convinced me.  Well done.


----------



## Magnus

candycorn said:


> The morning after pill is responsible for many if not most by 2022.  That'll, of course, be outlawed now in the red states too.
> 
> View attachment 639829
> 
> If you want to make some income, becoming a black-market dealer of the medication will probably be quite lucrative.


Yup. Not sure how this is even a victory for the right. It's just business as usual. Poor Repubs,  all that machinations to get right-wing Taliban judges on the SC,  and they basically just sent the decision back to the states!


----------



## Ralph Norton

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.


You want to start a CIVIL WAR? You are far dumber than you have any right to be.
PS no one cares what you say.


----------



## Hellbilly

Leweman said:


> I guess murdering kids is okay then.  Your eloquent retort has convinced me.  Well done.


Liar.


----------



## Concerned American

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy.


You have been reported to the DOJ for sedition, insurrection and incitement to riot.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

pknopp said:


> Being as there was no previous Supreme Court ruling that would be none. (I'm pro-life but I believe arguments should be accurate).



How many people invented precedent when they first decided Roe v Wade?


----------



## justoffal

Hellbilly said:


> The United States government has murdered millions of children in its history. You don’t seem to have a problem with it. This is not about saving kids. Its about controlling women. Its always been about control.


Not possible....we no longer know what a woman is...


----------



## martybegan

justoffal said:


> Not possible....we no longer know what a woman is...



You will be surprised at the return of the term woman due to this topic, no more "birthing person", or "persons with uteruses".. or "woman-identified person."

All of a sudden they will remember what a woman is.


----------



## pknopp

Oddball said:


> Economically illiterate drivel.
> 
> For  The State to "give" one individual or group something, they first have to take it from someone else.



 So the government took from others to give to the farmers.

 I said nothing to the contrary. You are just rambling.


----------



## pknopp

Toddsterpatriot said:


> How many people invented precedent when they first decided Roe v Wade?


 
 The concurring rulings that followed RvW and 50 years is what created precedent.


----------



## Magnus

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.


----------



## PinktheFloyd88

candycorn said:


> thats what happened on 1/6.  Emmulating that act of insurrection is not what the nation needs.


What does the nation need?


----------



## struth

Hellbilly said:


> Tell you what. Go back and read my question then read your answer.


I did....how did I not answer your question?  I answered it directly


----------



## Hellbilly

struth said:


> I did....how did I not answer your question?  I answered it directly


Let’s take a look.
My question:


> How is that different than you guys calling for war?


Your response:


struth said:


> well i never did, but i agree…this thread shows typical leftist hypocrisy


Your answer had absolutely nothing to do with my question. 
My question had to do with Republicans. Your response had to do with “Liberal hypocrisy.”


----------



## candycorn

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> What does the nation need?


What the Democrats need to do is martial all of their assets; arts, entertainment, political, influencers, financiers, industries...and focus on winning instead of being the "bigger people".  I'm not sure they can do it frankly.  

I said it during the 2020 election.  In every swing state capitol or major city, for the week or so before the election, have events for families.  A shoot-around with LeBron James and Steph Curry (I don't know his politics but someone like that).  Have a reunion of The West Wing put on a nightly play like they did for a showing on HBO.  Chunk the ball around with Colin Kaeprinick (sp?), have some wine tastings with Yo Yo Ma and the Silk Road Ensemble....  Have celebs sign autographs, take selfies with them, etc...  Concerts, speeches, auctions to raise money, symposiums, lectures.  The price of admission?  The sticker that says, "I voted".  If you want to get into guerrilla tactics and find some way to tie it to voting Democrat...sure.  I think you'll have fewer participants then and probably run into election law issues but whatever.  Instead of doing it in swing state capitols though, do it in places where the Senate races are close.  Getting another 20-30 thousand people to vote is what you need to do.  Not start some sort of armed conflict...are you fucking nuts?


----------



## marvin martian

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.



You violent LWNJs need to be put down, Skinny.


----------



## Dayton3

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.


People who think that this will be some kind of election catastrophe for Republicans because pro choice  people will come out in mass to vote against them are ignoring the obvious:

Most likely people motivated to vote because they are hard pro choice ALREADY vote (and vote against Republicans) so there is minimal change from that front.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.


Yes yes YES.  This is IT.  All democrats should rise up. Pick up your weapons and put a final end to Republicans


----------



## Concerned American

struth said:


> fire bombing courthouse in Washington


Portland, OR


----------



## 22lcidw

candycorn said:


> What the Democrats need to do is martial all of their assets; arts, entertainment, political, influencers, financiers, industries...and focus on winning instead of being the "bigger people".  I'm not sure they can do it frankly.
> 
> I said it during the 2020 election.  In every swing state capitol or major city, for the week or so before the election, have events for families.  A shoot-around with LeBron James and Steph Curry (I don't know his politics but someone like that).  Have a reunion of The West Wing put on a nightly play like they did for a showing on HBO.  Chunk the ball around with Colin Kaeprinick (sp?), have some wine tastings with Yo Yo Ma and the Silk Road Ensemble....  Have celebs sign autographs, take selfies with them, etc...  Concerts, speeches, auctions to raise money, symposiums, lectures.  The price of admission?  The sticker that says, "I voted".  If you want to get into guerrilla tactics and find some way to tie it to voting Democrat...sure.  I think you'll have fewer participants then and probably run into election law issues but whatever.  Instead of doing it in swing state capitols though, do it in places where the Senate races are close.  Getting another 20-30 thousand people to vote is what you need to do.  Not start some sort of armed conflict...are you fucking nuts?


America is a big place. Stop interfering with people who are not the same as you. All of these groups wanting rights for the longest time thinking they have been denied and they will ruin it by their own actions. Equality to equity with high taxes and denying those potentially better by force will not last.


----------



## Oddball

pknopp said:


> So the government took from others to give to the farmers.
> 
> I said nothing to the contrary. You are just rambling.


I nevedr denied that...I merely pointed out that a lot of that subsidy has been brought about by people wasting space for growing food, to growing corn for the ETHO mandates.


----------



## Mac1958

The Trumpsters obediently attack McConnell for not being a fellow mindless sheep.  They should be thanking him.









						Mitch McConnell Played the Long Game and Just Transformed America
					

The unglamorous, pragmatic, turtle of conservative American politics made audacious choices that are going to pay off when Roe v. Wade is overturned.



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Concerned American

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Get over it bro....
> 
> If broads can't keep their legs closed, that is their own fault....now its time for them to be punished for being reckless whores


All actions have consequences


----------



## Oddball

candycorn said:


> What the Democrats need to do is martial all of their assets; arts, entertainment, political, influencers, financiers, industries...and focus on winning instead of being the "bigger people".  I'm not sure they can do it frankly.


We all saw how much "bigger people" you violent goons are in the summer of 2020.


candycorn said:


> I said it during the 2020 election.  In every swing state capitol or major city, for the week or so before the election, have events for families.  A shoot-around with LeBron James and Steph Curry (I don't know his politics but someone like that).  Have a reunion of The West Wing put on a nightly play like they did for a showing on HBO.  Chunk the ball around with Colin Kaeprinick (sp?), have some wine tastings with Yo Yo Ma and the Silk Road Ensemble....  Have celebs sign autographs, take selfies with them, etc...  Concerts, speeches, auctions to raise money, symposiums, lectures.  The price of admission?  The sticker that says, "I voted".  If you want to get into guerrilla tactics and find some way to tie it to voting Democrat...sure.  I think you'll have fewer participants then and probably run into election law issues but whatever.  Instead of doing it in swing state capitols though, do it in places where the Senate races are close.  Getting another 20-30 thousand people to vote is what you need to do.  Not start some sort of armed conflict...are you fucking nuts?


Nobody but you moonbat freaks give a fuck about what cretins like LeBron James and other Hollyweird schmendricks have to say....Bring 'em on.


----------



## Failzero

Republicans should be willing to overturn the 68 GCA and  Revisit Drug Legalizations  and push Right to Work ...


----------



## White 6

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Or even moot.


I do not see that as being correct.  A state court cannot overrule the supreme court, as the federal appeals and supreme court are where state supreme court cases are appealed, if appealed.  So states cannot get away with holding a supreme court case decision as moot.
This whole thing is really about our worthless legislative bodies of the US House and US Senate, being total p#ussy Wimps, refusing to do their job and passing the buck to the Supremes.  Our method of filibuster, make is a simple matter to get out of having to go on the record to approve, disapprove, amend of write and pass controversial legislation and political cowardice rules the day, when all you have to do is say you intend to filibuster.  For much and for many, it is just a mouthpiece job, getting them a paycheck and in some cases inside information or power to feather their nest.  This is the Supremes trying to get everybody off the hook at the Federal level, forcing state legislatures to take the heat to act in smaller more controllable bodies.


----------



## mudwhistle

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.


No it won't, Ms Drama Queen.

What it means is you'll have a choice of staying in your Democrat Controlled 3rd World Shithole and keep your abortion rights...or moving to a state where you can't have an abortion after a set number of weeks.
Nolonger will the federal government be able to force everyone to pay for the left's abortions or their birth control. Nor will they be able infringe on people's rights because of their religion.


----------



## struth

Hellbilly said:


> Let’s take a look.
> My question:
> 
> Your response:
> 
> Your answer had absolutely nothing to do with my question.
> My question had to do with Republicans. Your response had to do with “Liberal hypocrisy.”


sure it does…i never called for any war.  How does that not answer your question?


----------



## Dayton3

EvilCat Breath said:


> Yes yes YES.  This is IT.  All democrats should rise up. Pick up your weapons and put a final end to Republicans


 
Forum violation,  and a very repugnant call for violence against fellow American citizens.   Don't know how anyone could post something like this much less giving it a positive response.


----------



## Unkotare

candycorn said:


> What the Democrats need to do is martial all of their assets; ......



Before that, they need to find out the difference between "martial" and "marshal."


----------



## mudwhistle

Baby-killers are steaming mad.


----------



## Hellbilly

struth said:


> sure it does…i never called for any war.  How does that not answer your question?


Was I speaking only about you? No. Your response was a dodge and attack.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

What's next?  Going back to allowing Jim Crow Laws.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Dayton3 said:


> Forum violation,  and a very repugnant call for violence against fellow American citizens.   Don't know how anyone could post something like this much less giving it a positive response.


Did you read the OP?  I was merely agreeing.


----------



## Hellbilly

marvin martian said:


> You violent LWNJs need to be put down, Skinny.


Do something fat boy.


----------



## struth

Hellbilly said:


> Was I speaking only about you? No. Your response was a dodge and attack.


well i can’t speak for others 

but i don’t disagree…i see the hypocrisy …thought i made that clear


----------



## Dayton3

EvilCat Breath said:


> Did you read the OP?  I was merely agreeing.


Complete BS.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Dayton3 said:


> Complete BS.


You MUST be an enemy Democrat.


----------



## pknopp

Oddball said:


> I nevedr denied that...I merely pointed out that a lot of that subsidy has been brought about by people wasting space for growing food, to growing corn for the ETHO mandates.



 It went to farmers in general.


----------



## Dayton3

EvilCat Breath said:


> You MUST be an enemy Democrat.


i pretty consistently vote for the GOP.

Why would you ever associate me with being a Democrat?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Dayton3 said:


> i pretty consistently vote for the GOP.
> 
> Why would you ever associate me with being a Democrat?


You have a miasma about you.


----------



## Dayton3

EvilCat Breath said:


> You have a miasma about you.



Not sure at all about where you would get that idea?


----------



## GHook20

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.


Lol, when the court rules your way you love them; when they don’t you want a civil war.

It will also be 6 to 3 smoky. There are many other case law and other laws that protect privacy… so you argument of protecting privacy is BS. This is specifically about not allowing states to ban abortion.

States can still keep abortion laws on the book, including late term abortion. A woman can still cross state lines to have an abortion. And a woman can still put her child up for adoption.


----------



## Calypso Jones

OP...you can still kill your unborn.  Just press  your state to legalize it for you. I'm sure a lot of them will.     This was a bad decision, NOT in the federal purview and it should be overturned.    Lefties have successfully infiltrated state gov't.   you can handle this. I'm sure of it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Magnus said:


> As it is, the bible belt stands for narrow-mindedness, anti-gay, anti-women... practically anti-everything that has to do with being in the 21st century.



Don't forget 74 genders and chemically damaging confused adolescents.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Magnus said:


> they basically just sent the decision back to the states!



Where it belonged.


----------



## Concerned American

Calypso Jones said:


> OP...you can still kill your unborn.  Just press  your state to legalize it for you. I'm sure a lot of them will.     This was a bad decision, NOT in the federal purview and it should be overturned.    Lefties have successfully infiltrated state gov't.   you can handle this. I'm sure of it.


Too bad his parents didn't avail themselves to the right bestowed by RvW


----------



## Godboy

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.


All that time you people have spent on right wing people promoting insurrection, yet here you are saying FAR worse things than Trump ever did. Dont you ever mention 1/6 again. If you do, i will wreck you by posting your own words in this thread.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

White 6 said:


> I do not see that as being correct.  A state court cannot overrule the supreme court, as the federal appeals and supreme court are where state supreme court cases are appealed, if appealed.  So states cannot get away with holding a supreme court case decision as moot.
> This whole thing is really about our worthless legislative bodies of the US House and US Senate, being total p#ussy Wimps, refusing to do their job and passing the buck to the Supremes.  Our method of filibuster, make is a simple matter to get out of having to go on the record to approve, disapprove, amend of write and pass controversial legislation and political cowardice rules the day, when all you have to do is say you intend to filibuster.  For much and for many, it is just a mouthpiece job, getting them a paycheck and in some cases inside information or power to feather their nest.  This is the Supremes trying to get everybody off the hook at the Federal level, forcing state legislatures to take the heat to act in smaller more controllable bodies.



Where did you want a state court to overrule the Supreme Court, if they could?


----------



## Calypso Jones

"THEY'"   whoever that is, are looking for the leaker.  Hope they find him/her and string them up.    I'm sick of these people pulling this crap.


----------



## Oddball

pknopp said:


> It went to farmers in general.


No, they go to specific farmers to grow specific crops...That's the point.

And nearly all of them go to BigAg operations.


----------



## PinktheFloyd88

Calypso Jones said:


> "THEY'"   whoever that is, are looking for the leaker.  Hope they find him/her and string them up.    I'm sick of these people pulling this crap.


Ah, yes, so the Supreme Court should be allowed right to privacy - but not women.


----------



## White 6

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Where did you want a state court to overrule the Supreme Court, if they could?


You were the one that said it could be moot in the state courts.  Did I misunderstand you.  I thought you were saying the possible Supreme Court decision could be moot in the state courts.


----------



## marvin martian

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Ah, yes, so the Supreme Court should be allowed right to privacy - but not women.



Killing children has nothing to do with privacy, Skinny.


----------



## Oddball

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ‘Abortion has long been a political bonanza for conservative politics and they are not going to want to give it up. If Roe is overturned there will immediately be a push to ban abortion nationally through some sort of "fetal personhood" doctrine and there will be attempts to cripple scientific advances by banning stem cell research, eliminating access to abortion medications and certain forms of birth control. Any states that might have exceptions for rape and incest will be challenged, restrictions on travel and laws against crossing state lines to obtain an abortion will be enacted. And at some point, they will have to consider punishment for women who obtain illegal abortions because that's where this inevitably leads. (Even Donald Trump instinctively understood that before they instructed him how to lie about it for general consumption.) The right has been organized around this issue for 40 years. If _Roe_ is overturned, they will have to keep upping the ante to keep those grassroots activists engaged.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans' anti-abortion crusade won't stop — even if the Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade
> 
> 
> If Roe is overturned, the right will have to keep upping the ante to keep their grassroots activists engaged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.salon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Or even moot.



Exactly!

Anyway. Toddster, I know that we historically disagree about monetary policy and all of that but I'm gonna need a lead on pussy hats, if you could. I think they're gonna be a good investment, looking forward to the Fall months. Pussy hats as far as the eye can see, I'll bet. Oh yes indeed! Probably make a small fortune...


----------



## Sandisk

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Republican senators are giving us a glimpse of the culture war clashes to come. There are already warning signs — including the Texas directive that prohibits parents from legally providing gender-affirming treatment and therapies to their children, as well as various state officials’ questioning whether the Constitution sanctions contraceptive use. Indeed, some Republican senators have gestured toward these future conflicts. In his questions to Jackson, Sen. John Cornyn (R-Tex.) repeatedly sought her views of _Obergefell v. Hodges_, the court’s 2015 decision legalizing same-sex marriage, pressing her as to whether the decision was properly decided. Sen. Marsha Blackburn (R-Tenn.) took her turn at the microphone to criticize _Griswold v. Connecticut_, the 1965 case that legalized contraception use. It’s not a stretch to imagine this revisionism extending to _Loving v. Virginia_, the ruling that legalized interracial marriage. A Republican senator recently said he was open to overturning that ruling. He later walked back his comments.
> 
> All this underscores that abortion was never the conservatives’ endgame. It is merely a way station on the path to rolling back a wide range of rights — the rights that scaffold the most intimate aspects of our lives and protect the liberty and equality of marginalized groups.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2022/03/25/ketanji-brown-jackson-roe/
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans’ assault on citizens’ rights and protected liberties has just begun.


Why don't you let Republicans speak for themselves?


----------



## Concerned American

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Ah, yes, so the Supreme Court should be allowed right to privacy - but not women.


That is a STUPID argument.  You think the right to privacy is a defense for murder?  You, sir are a moron.


----------



## jbrownson0831

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Republican senators are giving us a glimpse of the culture war clashes to come. There are already warning signs — including the Texas directive that prohibits parents from legally providing gender-affirming treatment and therapies to their children, as well as various state officials’ questioning whether the Constitution sanctions contraceptive use. Indeed, some Republican senators have gestured toward these future conflicts. In his questions to Jackson, Sen. John Cornyn (R-Tex.) repeatedly sought her views of _Obergefell v. Hodges_, the court’s 2015 decision legalizing same-sex marriage, pressing her as to whether the decision was properly decided. Sen. Marsha Blackburn (R-Tenn.) took her turn at the microphone to criticize _Griswold v. Connecticut_, the 1965 case that legalized contraception use. It’s not a stretch to imagine this revisionism extending to _Loving v. Virginia_, the ruling that legalized interracial marriage. A Republican senator recently said he was open to overturning that ruling. He later walked back his comments.
> 
> All this underscores that abortion was never the conservatives’ endgame. It is merely a way station on the path to rolling back a wide range of rights — the rights that scaffold the most intimate aspects of our lives and protect the liberty and equality of marginalized groups.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2022/03/25/ketanji-brown-jackson-roe/
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans’ assault on citizens’ rights and protected liberties has just begun.


Wow, you woke up from your nap to share this wacko diatribe?  You are one sick puppy.


----------



## Ralph Norton

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ‘Abortion has long been a political bonanza for conservative politics and they are not going to want to give it up. If Roe is overturned there will immediately be a push to ban abortion nationally through some sort of "fetal personhood" doctrine and there will be attempts to cripple scientific advances by banning stem cell research, eliminating access to abortion medications and certain forms of birth control. Any states that might have exceptions for rape and incest will be challenged, restrictions on travel and laws against crossing state lines to obtain an abortion will be enacted. And at some point, they will have to consider punishment for women who obtain illegal abortions because that's where this inevitably leads. (Even Donald Trump instinctively understood that before they instructed him how to lie about it for general consumption.) The right has been organized around this issue for 40 years. If _Roe_ is overturned, they will have to keep upping the ante to keep those grassroots activists engaged.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans' anti-abortion crusade won't stop — even if the Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade
> 
> 
> If Roe is overturned, the right will have to keep upping the ante to keep their grassroots activists engaged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.salon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.


Oh. Well if Salon wrote it, it must be true.


----------



## B. Kidd

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Republican senators are giving us a glimpse of the culture war clashes to come. There are already warning signs — including the Texas directive that prohibits parents from legally providing gender-affirming treatment and therapies to their children, as well as various state officials’ questioning whether the Constitution sanctions contraceptive use. Indeed, some Republican senators have gestured toward these future conflicts. In his questions to Jackson, Sen. John Cornyn (R-Tex.) repeatedly sought her views of _Obergefell v. Hodges_, the court’s 2015 decision legalizing same-sex marriage, pressing her as to whether the decision was properly decided. Sen. Marsha Blackburn (R-Tenn.) took her turn at the microphone to criticize _Griswold v. Connecticut_, the 1965 case that legalized contraception use. It’s not a stretch to imagine this revisionism extending to _Loving v. Virginia_, the ruling that legalized interracial marriage. A Republican senator recently said he was open to overturning that ruling. He later walked back his comments.
> 
> All this underscores that abortion was never the conservatives’ endgame. It is merely a way station on the path to rolling back a wide range of rights — the rights that scaffold the most intimate aspects of our lives and protect the liberty and equality of marginalized groups.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2022/03/25/ketanji-brown-jackson-roe/
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans’ assault on citizens’ rights and protected liberties has just begun.



*MAGA Baby, MAGA!!!     *


----------



## JusticeHammer

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.


The Dems have been the problem for years. Good job SCOTUS.


----------



## JusticeHammer

JoeBlow said:


> Just add 2 more judges who like Roe. Problem solved. How about Hillary and Barrack? That would drive the other side NUTZ!!!! lol


And be one of the stupidest things they could do.


----------



## JusticeHammer

Concerned American said:


> That is a STUPID argument.  You think the right to privacy is a defense for murder?  You, sir are a moron.


Libtards are usually morons.


----------



## B. Kidd

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.



Double dog dare ya'.

Time to combat you Neo-Marxist assholes head on!!!


----------



## marvin martian

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Republican senators are giving us a glimpse of the culture war clashes to come. There are already warning signs — including the Texas directive that prohibits parents from legally providing gender-affirming treatment and therapies to their children, as well as various state officials’ questioning whether the Constitution sanctions contraceptive use. Indeed, some Republican senators have gestured toward these future conflicts. In his questions to Jackson, Sen. John Cornyn (R-Tex.) repeatedly sought her views of _Obergefell v. Hodges_, the court’s 2015 decision legalizing same-sex marriage, pressing her as to whether the decision was properly decided. Sen. Marsha Blackburn (R-Tenn.) took her turn at the microphone to criticize _Griswold v. Connecticut_, the 1965 case that legalized contraception use. It’s not a stretch to imagine this revisionism extending to _Loving v. Virginia_, the ruling that legalized interracial marriage. A Republican senator recently said he was open to overturning that ruling. He later walked back his comments.
> 
> All this underscores that abortion was never the conservatives’ endgame. It is merely a way station on the path to rolling back a wide range of rights — the rights that scaffold the most intimate aspects of our lives and protect the liberty and equality of marginalized groups.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2022/03/25/ketanji-brown-jackson-roe/
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans’ assault on citizens’ rights and protected liberties has just begun.



Kind of like you did with the gay marriage --> trans "rights" --> men competing in women's sports --> pedophiles in the schools --> etc.


----------



## Concerned American

JusticeHammer said:


> Libtards are usually morons.


Especially that troll OP.  He will support both sides of an issue he raises.  Prime example of a troll.


----------



## pknopp

Oddball said:


> No, they go to specific farmers to grow specific crops...That's the point.
> 
> And nearly all of them go to BigAg operations.



 They went to farmers that were harmed by the government telling farmers who they could and couldn't sell to.


----------



## 22lcidw

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Ah, yes, so the Supreme Court should be allowed right to privacy - but not women.


You as a Prog wone the Lottery. It's just that 10 million dollars is not as good as 15 million dollars and it nibbles at your crawl. Abortion is not going to change as much as you think.


----------



## Ralph Norton

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Or even moot.


That too.


----------



## JoeBlow

JusticeHammer said:


> And be one of the stupidest things they could do.


It's been done before and it works. Whatever you say would be the stupidest thing they could do.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.


Women's rights ? Men can get pregnant to transphobic bigot

And just like that biology makes a comeback and Ukrainian flags will disappear...


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Wait till they find out 13 states have trigger laws that states if Roe vs Wade is overturned they're going to move to outlaw abortion ......


----------



## marvin martian

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Wait till they find out 13 states have trigger laws that states if Roe vs Wade is overturned they're going to move to outlaw abortion ......
> 
> View attachment 639925



Their reaction is always violence or breaking the law. Always.


----------



## Cougarbear

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.


Ahhh, the true insurrectionists! Democrats don't get their way so they want to commit violence. You might find that all the court wants to do is give the law back to the states to decide. With the way states are today, how people are basically evil and violent like you, most states will pass state amendments to their constitutions to allow abortions. They will pass more laws as well as California is already talking about. But, you want to destroy the country, kill people, all because of a few who want to kill babies. What is the matter with you people?


----------



## Cougarbear

martybegan said:


> How long was Plessey precedent?
> 
> YOU will destroy the country. The places that want abortion to be legal will keep abortion legal. Most of them have already passed laws that cover this.


They want to cause fear. That's what fascists and communists do. They don't lead with good ideas, they lead by fear.


----------



## Cougarbear

candycorn said:


> Ridiculous thread.  Utter garbage..


Actually not. We are outing the Democrat leftists and showing their true colors of fearmongering, hate, violence and their thirst for blood. Nothing has changed since the Civil War they caused.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

marvin martian said:


> Their reaction is always violence or breaking the law. Always.


But how could that be ? leftist are tolerant ,accepting of others ,and so peaceful


----------



## marvin martian

Cougarbear said:


> Actually not. We are outing the Democrat leftists and showing their true colors of fearmongering, hate, violence and their thirst for blood. Nothing has changed since the Civil War they caused.



I've long said that it's ALWAYS 1850 in the DemoKKKrat party.


----------



## Cougarbear

marvin martian said:


> I've long said that it's ALWAYS 1850 in the DemoKKKrat party.


Nothing has really changed. History just repeats itself with these Democrats of today. They played their hands long ago that their emotional god is population control. It comes by various names such as slavery, KKK, climate change, abortion... They get so rapped up in this stuff that they can't see how they really are.


----------



## mudwhistle

Superbadbrutha said:


> What's next?  Going back to allowing Jim Crow Laws.


No.....they just want to just kill more blacks in the womb. 
The Dems will call Jim Crow Laws something else.


----------



## Cougarbear

mudwhistle said:


> No.....they just want to just kill more blacks in the womb.
> The Dems will call Jim Crow Laws something else.


Exactly! It's part of their method of population control.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

mudwhistle said:


> No.....they just want to just kill more blacks in the womb.
> The Dems will call Jim Crow Laws something else.


So white men should have more so say over a woman's body than she does.

Why do you wear a condom, if a woman getting pregnant is the natural order.  Aren't you killing babies when you kill the sperm?


----------



## mudwhistle

Superbadbrutha said:


> So white men should have more so say over a woman's body than she does.
> 
> Why do you wear a condom, if a woman getting pregnant is the natural order.  Aren't you killing babies when you kill the sperm?


Nope. 
I think you need to crack open a motherfucking Biology book.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

mudwhistle said:


> Nope.
> I think you need to crack open a motherfucking Biology book.


So you are shooting dead sperm.


----------



## marvin martian

Superbadbrutha said:


> So white men should have more so say over a woman's body than she does.
> 
> Why do you wear a condom, if a woman getting pregnant is the natural order.  Aren't you killing babies when you kill the sperm?



It's not the woman, dipshit, it's the child.


----------



## Ralph Norton

Superbadbrutha said:


> So white men should have more so say over a woman's body than she does.
> 
> Why do you wear a condom, if a woman getting pregnant is the natural order.  Aren't you killing babies when you kill the sperm?


"Why do you wear a condom........Aren't you killing babies when you kill the sperm?"
No, you're not.
But thanks for the 6th grade argument.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

marvin martian said:


> It's not the woman, dipshit, it's the child.


Do you carry a child for 9 mos?  Dipshit.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Ralph Norton said:


> "Why do you wear a condom........Aren't you killing babies when you kill the sperm?"
> No, you're not.
> But thanks for the 6th grade argument.


Ah so you put them in your pocket and the keep on living.


----------



## PinktheFloyd88

Ralph Norton said:


> "Why do you wear a condom........Aren't you killing babies when you kill the sperm?"
> No, you're not.
> But thanks for the 6th grade argument.


What he said was factually true.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

I am not for abortion, but I also don't think a man should be able to tell a woman what she can and can't do.  If she is wrong there is a thing called "Judgement Day"


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

White 6 said:


> You were the one that said it could be moot in the state courts.



No. I was correcting you when you said it was mute.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Natural Citizen said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Anyway. Toddster, I know that we historically disagree about monetary policy and all of that but I'm gonna need a lead on pussy hats, if you could. I think they're gonna be a good investment, looking forward to the Fall months. Pussy hats as far as the eye can see, I'll bet. Oh yes indeed! Probably make a small fortune...



Excellent idea!!!


----------



## marvin martian

Superbadbrutha said:


> Do you carry a child for 9 mos?  Dipshit.



That's irrelevant. You don't have a right to kill children and neither does a woman.


----------



## marvin martian

Superbadbrutha said:


> I am not for abortion, but I also don't think a man should be able to tell a woman what she can and can't do.  If she is wrong there is a thing called "Judgement Day"



^^^Says the guy who demanded every woman get vaccinated.


----------



## BackAgain

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.


Would the civil war you are clamoring for require the right to bear arms?


----------



## Superbadbrutha

marvin martian said:


> That's irrelevant. You don't have a right to kill children and neither does a woman.


How do you get the right to control a woman's body?


----------



## Superbadbrutha

marvin martian said:


> ^^^Says the guy who demanded every woman get vaccinated.


When did I demand that, shithead.


----------



## Concerned American

BackAgain said:


> Would the civil war you are clamoring for require the right to bear arms?


If he's lucky, he'll be in the front rank.  Ready on the left, Ready on the right, All ready on the firing line, Watch your targets---TARGETS!


----------



## Ralph Norton

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> What he said was factually true.


Sperm aren't babies.
Are you actually trying to debate that? That's ridiculous even for you.


----------



## marvin martian

Superbadbrutha said:


> How do you get the right to control a woman's body?



We're talking about the children you want to kill, not women.


----------



## Concerned American

Ralph Norton said:


> Sperm aren't babies.
> Are you actually trying to debate that? That's ridiculous even for you.


PF88 is a fence straddler.  That's why he has a sore ass.  He doesn't know what side he wants to fall on---a troll.


----------



## PinktheFloyd88

Ralph Norton said:


> Sperm aren't babies.
> Are you actually trying to debate that? That's ridiculous even for you.


Sperm is alive and masturbation is genocide. Fact


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

TNHarley said:


> The leftist version of #StopTheSteal


The SCOTUS is about to hand the Democrats a gift from god going into the midterms. This will surely fire them up and may well save the House and Senate


----------



## Godboy

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Republican senators are giving us a glimpse of the culture war clashes to come. There are already warning signs — including the Texas directive that prohibits parents from legally providing gender-affirming treatment and therapies to their children, as well as various state officials’ questioning whether the Constitution sanctions contraceptive use. Indeed, some Republican senators have gestured toward these future conflicts. In his questions to Jackson, Sen. John Cornyn (R-Tex.) repeatedly sought her views of _Obergefell v. Hodges_, the court’s 2015 decision legalizing same-sex marriage, pressing her as to whether the decision was properly decided. Sen. Marsha Blackburn (R-Tenn.) took her turn at the microphone to criticize _Griswold v. Connecticut_, the 1965 case that legalized contraception use. It’s not a stretch to imagine this revisionism extending to _Loving v. Virginia_, the ruling that legalized interracial marriage. A Republican senator recently said he was open to overturning that ruling. He later walked back his comments.
> 
> All this underscores that abortion was never the conservatives’ endgame. It is merely a way station on the path to rolling back a wide range of rights — the rights that scaffold the most intimate aspects of our lives and protect the liberty and equality of marginalized groups.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2022/03/25/ketanji-brown-jackson-roe/
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans’ assault on citizens’ rights and protected liberties has just begun.


There isnt going to be a war. Its going to be a one sided ass kicking that lasts for years. It turns out that supporting BLM, trans athletes competing against women, woke nonsense, teaching toddlers about sex, getting rid of oil, defund the police, leftwing rioting/looting, soft of crime, defending violent criminals, your awful president and your disastrous Green New Deal is EXTREMELY unpopular.


----------



## skews13

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Republican senators are giving us a glimpse of the culture war clashes to come. There are already warning signs — including the Texas directive that prohibits parents from legally providing gender-affirming treatment and therapies to their children, as well as various state officials’ questioning whether the Constitution sanctions contraceptive use. Indeed, some Republican senators have gestured toward these future conflicts. In his questions to Jackson, Sen. John Cornyn (R-Tex.) repeatedly sought her views of _Obergefell v. Hodges_, the court’s 2015 decision legalizing same-sex marriage, pressing her as to whether the decision was properly decided. Sen. Marsha Blackburn (R-Tenn.) took her turn at the microphone to criticize _Griswold v. Connecticut_, the 1965 case that legalized contraception use. It’s not a stretch to imagine this revisionism extending to _Loving v. Virginia_, the ruling that legalized interracial marriage. A Republican senator recently said he was open to overturning that ruling. He later walked back his comments.
> 
> All this underscores that abortion was never the conservatives’ endgame. It is merely a way station on the path to rolling back a wide range of rights — the rights that scaffold the most intimate aspects of our lives and protect the liberty and equality of marginalized groups.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2022/03/25/ketanji-brown-jackson-roe/
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans’ assault on citizens’ rights and protected liberties has just begun.



No they won’t. This is what people find out soon after electing Republicans.

They’re Republicans.

You do t let these people near the reigns of power. They hate America. They only love themselves.


----------



## pknopp

mudwhistle said:


> Nope.
> I think you need to crack open a motherfucking Biology book.



 A biology book will also not list what is being killed as a "child" or "kid" or "baby" either. (though I agree it is).


----------



## jbrownson0831

skews13 said:


> No they won’t. This is what people find out soon after electing Republicans.
> 
> They’re Republicans.
> 
> You do t let these people near the reigns of power. They hate America. They only love themselves.


And, as usual, Dimmer backwards logic.


----------



## Concerned American

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Sperm is alive and masturbation is genocide. Fact


I guess you are guilty of crimes against humanity.


----------



## Lastamender

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Republican senators are giving us a glimpse of the culture war clashes to come. There are already warning signs — including the Texas directive that prohibits parents from legally providing gender-affirming treatment and therapies to their children, as well as various state officials’ questioning whether the Constitution sanctions contraceptive use. Indeed, some Republican senators have gestured toward these future conflicts. In his questions to Jackson, Sen. John Cornyn (R-Tex.) repeatedly sought her views of _Obergefell v. Hodges_, the court’s 2015 decision legalizing same-sex marriage, pressing her as to whether the decision was properly decided. Sen. Marsha Blackburn (R-Tenn.) took her turn at the microphone to criticize _Griswold v. Connecticut_, the 1965 case that legalized contraception use. It’s not a stretch to imagine this revisionism extending to _Loving v. Virginia_, the ruling that legalized interracial marriage. A Republican senator recently said he was open to overturning that ruling. He later walked back his comments.
> 
> All this underscores that abortion was never the conservatives’ endgame. It is merely a way station on the path to rolling back a wide range of rights — the rights that scaffold the most intimate aspects of our lives and protect the liberty and equality of marginalized groups.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2022/03/25/ketanji-brown-jackson-roe/
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans’ assault on citizens’ rights and protected liberties has just begun.


----------



## whitehall

Here's the deal, murder of the unborn should be a decision by the voters. In other words Americans should not be required to support institutions like Planned Parenthood and voters should decide whether or not to support a politician who advocates abortion. The law should be left up to individual states and voters should decide. That's the democratic way.


----------



## Ralph Norton

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Sperm is alive and masturbation is genocide. Fact


You are an idiot. Fact.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Hellbilly said:


> If the "baby" is in the "womb," it's not a baby. Yet.


Scott Peterson was charged and convicted for the murder of his unborn son.


----------



## Concerned American

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Scott Peterson was charged and convicted for the murder of his unborn son.


And then the leftist CA government overturned the will of a duly empaneled jury and commuted his death sentence to life w/o parole so we all get to support that scumbag for life.  I hope Scott Peterson rots in hell.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Superbadbrutha said:


> So white men should have more so say over a woman's body than she does.
> 
> Why do you wear a condom, if a woman getting pregnant is the natural order.  Aren't you killing babies when you kill the sperm?



1973 is calling 




Lol


You people can't even decide if you're African or American 

Shouldn't you be out robbing someone all while avoiding paying child support


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Interesting thread I see more flux outrage and reasons to step I mean rio I mean mostly peaceful protest.  Oh fuck it leftists want to destroy things.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Concerned American said:


> And then the leftist CA government overturned the will of a duly empaneled jury and commuted his death sentence to life w/o parole so we all get to support that scumbag for life.  I hope Scott Peterson rots in hell.


True but he's still convicted for murdering his son.


----------



## Concerned American

bigrebnc1775 said:


> True but he's still convicted for murdering his son.


And wife.


----------



## BackAgain

Superbadbrutha said:


> So white men should have more so say over a woman's body than she does.
> 
> Why do you wear a condom, if a woman getting pregnant is the natural order.  Aren't you killing babies when you kill the sperm?


You’re too stupid to breathe.


PinktheFloyd88 said:


> What he said was factually true.


No. No, it wasn’t.


----------



## toobfreak

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> If it's War the Supreme Court Wants, then its War they SHOULD GET I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war​



Spoken just like a commie-pinko anti-American, anti-democratic insurrectionist!  FBI, take note.


----------



## Concerned American

bigrebnc1775 said:


> True but he's still convicted for murdering his son.


I lived in Modesto, CA, about 5 miles from where he did it when it happened.  Created quite a stir.  He was rightfully convicted on both murders and should be 6 feet under right now.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Concerned American said:


> And wife.


Yes and wife.but also that unborn son.


----------



## mudwhistle

Superbadbrutha said:


> How do you get the right to control a woman's body?


It's not control. Nothing's changed. Women will still be able to get abortions.....this will just limit what Democrats are allowed to do to pay for it. If a woman wants to murder her child she can still do it. The issue is simply being moved to the states.


----------



## marvin martian

Hellbilly said:


> If the "baby" is in the "womb," it's not a baby. Yet.



Your scientific ignorance is embarrassing.


----------



## toobfreak

JoeBlow said:


> Isn't Roe used as a *precedent*? How do impartial judges go against* precedent* that the Supreme Court itself set? Do their rulings ultimately mean nothing?



So, by your way of neanderthal thinking then we ought to follow precedent and still make Blacks ride the back of the bus, and eat, drink and use separate bathrooms?


----------



## B. Kidd

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Sperm is alive and masturbation is genocide. Fact



So when you have splooged in your own face, why are you still alive??

P.S.  Welcome to B. Kidd's Ignoreville!
Yowsa!!


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Interesting thread I see more flux outrage and reasons to step I mean rio I mean mostly peaceful protest.  Oh fuck it leftists want to destroy things.


They should only burn all of DC to the ground

Hummm democrats had 50 years to codify Roe vs wade into law 

What happened baby killers ?
Is it Trump or putins fault ?


----------



## B. Kidd

Deplorable Yankee said:


> They should only burn all of DC to the ground
> 
> Hummm democrats had 50 years to codify Roe vs wade into law
> 
> What happened baby killers ?
> Is it Trump or putins fault ?



You always come through at just the right moment!!


----------



## scruffy

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.


There is no right to privacy.

You'd do better with an economic argument. (On which I'd support you).

I'll just say it out loud though, if the left gets violent over this there will be all hell to pay. Cons are in an ugly mood right now, they'll go get the Koreans and station them on the rooftops.


----------



## JustAGuy1

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.



Will you be the first with a gun in the field child?


----------



## toobfreak

Oddball said:


> You hysterical freaks of nature keep threatening civil war....Well, when you're done burning your cities to the ground and destroying your means of sustenance, come on out into the rural areas, where there's lots of open country and we know the lay of the land far better than you.  Oh, and we're also  far better armed.



Interesting dichotomy, isn't it?

The Left first spent years telling us our elections were beyond reproach, then spent 30 million dollars trying to prove Russia stole one!  Then they actually steal one themselves impossible to see any other way and when people question it, they lock them up and ban them from social media!
The same people who called Trump incompetent for ending wars, preserving peace, lowering crime, protecting borders and giving us $2.50 gasoline celebrate the success of Joe Biden for starting wars, wrecking peace, soaring crime, wide open borders and $5.00/gallon gasoline!
Leftists who reviled J6 protestors rioting over a stolen election as an affront to democracy are the first ones out the gate wanting to start a civil war now over the Supreme Court issuing a totally lawful decision just because they don't agree.
The same group relentlessly investigating anyone connected to the J6 protest for over a year will now oppose with all their might any investigation of an inside leaker who compromised and politicized the highest court in the land.
The same persons who assiduously guard their rights to free speech, protecting democracy and human rights over one's body are the very first people to trample all over other people's right to free speech, the very first to threaten democracy with war, and the very last to acknowledge the human rights of the living fetus.


----------



## PinktheFloyd88

B. Kidd said:


> So when you have splooged in your own face, why are you still alive??
> 
> P.S.  Welcome to B. Kidd's Ignoreville!
> Yowsa!!


Proud to be here


----------



## B. Kidd

toobfreak said:


> Interesting dichotomy, isn't it?
> 
> The Left first spent years telling us our elections were beyond reproach, then spent 30 million dollars trying to prove Russia stole one!  Then they actually steal one themselves impossible to see any other way and when people question it, they lock them up and ban them from social media!
> The same people who called Trump incompetent for ending wars, preserving peace, lowering crime, protecting borders and giving us $2.50 gasoline celebrate the success of Joe Biden for starting wars, wrecking peace, soaring crime, wide open borders and $5.00/gallon gasoline!
> Leftists who reviled J6 protestors rioting over a stolen election as an affront to democracy are the first ones out the gate wanting to start a civil war now over the Supreme Court issuing a totally lawful decision just because they don't agree.
> The same group relentlessly investigating anyone connected to the J6 protest for over a year will now oppose with all their might any investigation of an inside leaker who compromised and politicized the highest court in the land.
> The same persons who assiduously guard their rights to free speech, protecting democracy and human rights over one's body are the very first people to trample all over other people's right to free speech, the very first to threaten democracy with war, and the very last to acknowledge the human rights of the living fetus.



I expected nothing less from the Neo-Marxist Dimms.


----------



## scruffy

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Men pay child support for making the mistake of getting these whores preggo....that is responsibility enough....


This ^^^ is definitely in the Top 10 Most Retarded Posts of All Time.


----------



## Thunderbird

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.


Quite a few liberal scholars have condemned Roe v. Wade.









						What Truth-Telling Liberals Say About Roe v. Wade
					

The fact that “progressives” in their opposition to constitutional textualists/originalists—whom leftists know approach the U.S. Constitution with more rigorous fidelity than do “progressive” Justices—focus almost exclusively on the possibility that Roe v. Wade may be overturned would seem a...



					illinoisfamily.org
				




Your threat to start a civil war is merely ridiculous. The most avid Roe supporters are liberal yuppies who would be less than useless in a real fight.


----------



## scruffy

candycorn said:


> thats what happened on 1/6.  Emmulating that act of insurrection is not what the nation needs.


And yet, leftist terrorists did it all summer long 

With the blessing and approval of the leadership


----------



## scruffy

Concerned American said:


> You have been reported to the DOJ for sedition, insurrection and incitement to riot.


Give that Nina woman something to sink her teeth into.


----------



## B. Kidd

Thunderbird said:


> Quite a few liberal scholars have condemned Roe v. Wade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Truth-Telling Liberals Say About Roe v. Wade
> 
> 
> The fact that “progressives” in their opposition to constitutional textualists/originalists—whom leftists know approach the U.S. Constitution with more rigorous fidelity than do “progressive” Justices—focus almost exclusively on the possibility that Roe v. Wade may be overturned would seem a...
> 
> 
> 
> illinoisfamily.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your threat to start a civil war is merely ridiculous. The most avid Roe supporters are liberal yuppies who would be less than useless in a real fight.



At the least, they can pass the ammunition.


----------



## scruffy

Superbadbrutha said:


> What's next?  Going back to allowing Jim Crow Laws.


A little tin foil hattery? ^^^ 

(wink)


----------



## B. Kidd

scruffy said:


> Give that Nina woman something to sink her teeth into.



Whoa!!
He's in NO trouble now!


----------



## Thunderbird

B. Kidd said:


> At the least, they can pass the ammunition.


If only they could weaponize their self-regard.

If no Starbucks at the front the yuppies would desert in droves.


----------



## B. Kidd

Thunderbird said:


> If only they could weaponize their self-regard.
> 
> If no Starbucks at the front the yuppies would desert in droves.



It looks like many will have to retreat back to mommy and daddy's basement.


----------



## pknopp

scruffy said:


> There is no right to privacy.



 I can go in and demand to see your medical records?


----------



## JoeBlow

toobfreak said:


> So, by your way of neanderthal thinking then we ought to follow precedent and still make Blacks ride the back of the bus, and eat, drink and use separate bathrooms?


There are times when we are moving forward, and times that we are moving backwards. Not being able to tell the difference is rather primitive thinking.


----------



## JoeBlow

pknopp said:


> I can go in and demand to see your medical records?


I want a public record of everyone's sphincter.


----------



## toobfreak

JoeBlow said:


> There are times when we are moving forward, and times that we are moving backwards. Not being able to tell the difference is rather primitive thinking.



Should be comparatively easy for someone like you to tell who is perpetually always moving backward.


----------



## B. Kidd

JoeBlow said:


> There are times when we are moving forward, and times that we are moving backwards. Not being able to tell the difference is rather primitive thinking.



What some see as a retreat, is really an advance in a different direction.


----------



## JoeBlow

toobfreak said:


> Should be comparatively easy for someone like you to tell who is perpetually always moving backward.


I can, can you? Hmmm...


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.


The anti-gun crowd, start a war ? Didn't the majority of you loons insist that civilians can't beat the military ? Your either one of the hypocrites or your a shitty troll.


----------



## JoeBlow

B. Kidd said:


> What some see as a retreat, is really an advance in a different direction.


Like the Russian army said yesterday. Nice quote.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

JoeBlow said:


> Just add 2 more judges who like Roe. Problem solved. How about Hillary and Barrack? That would drive the other side NUTZ!!!! lol


You mean the Hillary who's law license was suspended because she didn't meet the education requirements ?


----------



## B. Kidd

JoeBlow said:


> Like the Russian army said yesterday. Nice quote.



They said that?


----------



## toobfreak

JoeBlow said:


> I can, can you? Hmmm...



Can I Hmmm?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

martybegan said:


> How wrong you read this, based on your own biases and inability to understand people can think in ways other than you can.
> 
> The crux of the issue isn't about tolerance anymore, it's about forced ACCEPTANCE.
> 
> It's about wanting to increase the size of your protected class for more power.
> 
> It's about forcing bakers to bake cakes, to force women to shut their hole if uncomfortable with a guy with his junk using their restrooms, showers, and changing areas.
> 
> It's about men claiming to be women and thwomping women's sports.
> 
> How fucking fragile is your side that you could have had tolerance but decided to double down and force ACCEPTANCE?


No one on either side is forcing acceptance. This is entirely your problem.


----------



## mudwhistle

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> No one on either side is forcing acceptance. This is entirely your problem.


Yeah....Democrats creating a problem then blaming it on the GOP.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

marvin martian said:


> We're talking about the children you want to kill, not women.


How many children have you given birth to?


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Deplorable Yankee said:


> 1973 is calling
> View attachment 639969
> Lol
> 
> 
> You people can't even decide if you're African or American
> 
> Shouldn't you be out robbing someone all while avoiding paying child support
> 
> View attachment 639970


Shouldn't you be somewhere screwing one of your cousins.


----------



## JoeBlow

toobfreak said:


> Can I Hmmm?


English isn't your first language , is it?


----------



## JoeBlow

B. Kidd said:


> They said that?


Ya, actually, they did, lol.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

‘WASHINGTON (AP) — President Joe Biden on Tuesday blasted a “radical” Supreme Court draft opinion that would throw out the landmark Roe v. Wade abortion rights ruling that has stood for a half century and warned that other rights including same-sex marriage and birth control are at risk if the court follows through.’









						Biden blasts 'radical' Roe draft, warns other rights at risk
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — President Joe Biden on Tuesday blasted a “radical” Supreme Court draft opinion that would throw out the landmark Roe v.




					apnews.com
				




President Biden is correct.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

mudwhistle said:


> Yeah....Democrats creating a problem then blaming it on the GOP.


You're neither. So what's the relevance to your stupid fucking comment, magaturd?


----------



## B. Kidd

JoeBlow said:


> Ya, actually, they did, lol.



Pigs fly too.


----------



## JoeBlow

B. Kidd said:


> Pigs fly too.


It was called Trump Airlines.


----------



## mudwhistle

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> You're neither. So what's the relevance to your stupid fucking comment, magaturd?


----------



## Mashmont

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Republican senators are giving us a glimpse of the culture war clashes to come. There are already warning signs — including the Texas directive that prohibits parents from legally providing gender-affirming treatment and therapies to their children, as well as various state officials’ questioning whether the Constitution sanctions contraceptive use. Indeed, some Republican senators have gestured toward these future conflicts. In his questions to Jackson, Sen. John Cornyn (R-Tex.) repeatedly sought her views of _Obergefell v. Hodges_, the court’s 2015 decision legalizing same-sex marriage, pressing her as to whether the decision was properly decided. Sen. Marsha Blackburn (R-Tenn.) took her turn at the microphone to criticize _Griswold v. Connecticut_, the 1965 case that legalized contraception use. It’s not a stretch to imagine this revisionism extending to _Loving v. Virginia_, the ruling that legalized interracial marriage. A Republican senator recently said he was open to overturning that ruling. He later walked back his comments.
> 
> All this underscores that abortion was never the conservatives’ endgame. It is merely a way station on the path to rolling back a wide range of rights — the rights that scaffold the most intimate aspects of our lives and protect the liberty and equality of marginalized groups.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2022/03/25/ketanji-brown-jackson-roe/
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans’ assault on citizens’ rights and protected liberties has just begun.


It's called getting rid of rulings. that were improperly made in the first place.  Roe v Wade.  Obergefell v Hodges.


----------



## Failzero

Failzero said:


> Republicans should be willing to overturn the 68 GCA and  Revisit Drug Legalizations  and push Right to Work ...


QFT


----------



## johngaltshrugged

"They’re gonna put you all back in chains,” Biden
The resident fraud says lots of things. He can't help it, it's the late stage dementia & his desire to get off stage before his diaper bursts again.
Next will come the predictable claims from lefties that "we're killing them".
There will be riots once Roe is officially where it belongs, in the trash


----------



## toobfreak

JoeBlow said:


> English isn't your first language , is it?


Thinking isn't your strong suit, is it?


----------



## Penelope

Who cares if we kill fetuses, they don't feel the pain at 20 weeks according to graham.

Republicans are disgusting.


----------



## B. Kidd

JoeBlow said:


> It was called Trump Airlines.



Figures you got nuthin'.


----------



## Meister

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ‘WASHINGTON (AP) — President Joe Biden on Tuesday blasted a “radical” Supreme Court draft opinion that would throw out the landmark Roe v. Wade abortion rights ruling that has stood for a half century and warned that other rights including same-sex marriage and birth control are at risk if the court follows through.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden blasts 'radical' Roe draft, warns other rights at risk
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — President Joe Biden on Tuesday blasted a “radical” Supreme Court draft opinion that would throw out the landmark Roe v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Biden is correct.


Interstate highway speeds are going to be addressed by the Court.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

mudwhistle said:


> View attachment 639999


Uh huh. Don't message me with partisan magaturd nonsense, magaturd. Troll elsewhere.


----------



## Meister

Penelope said:


> Republicans are disgusting.


And killing unborn children isn't?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Republican senators are giving us a glimpse of the culture war clashes to come. There are already warning signs — including the Texas directive that prohibits parents from legally providing gender-affirming treatment and therapies to their children, as well as various state officials’ questioning whether the Constitution sanctions contraceptive use. Indeed, some Republican senators have gestured toward these future conflicts. In his questions to Jackson, Sen. John Cornyn (R-Tex.) repeatedly sought her views of _Obergefell v. Hodges_, the court’s 2015 decision legalizing same-sex marriage, pressing her as to whether the decision was properly decided. Sen. Marsha Blackburn (R-Tenn.) took her turn at the microphone to criticize _Griswold v. Connecticut_, the 1965 case that legalized contraception use. It’s not a stretch to imagine this revisionism extending to _Loving v. Virginia_, the ruling that legalized interracial marriage. A Republican senator recently said he was open to overturning that ruling. He later walked back his comments.
> 
> All this underscores that abortion was never the conservatives’ endgame. It is merely a way station on the path to rolling back a wide range of rights — the rights that scaffold the most intimate aspects of our lives and protect the liberty and equality of marginalized groups.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2022/03/25/ketanji-brown-jackson-roe/
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans’ assault on citizens’ rights and protected liberties has just begun.


Well Jo said no amendment was absolute.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

dudmuck said:


>


More women want the right to a firearm protected than want an abortion.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

AZrailwhale said:


> If Roe is overturned, the congress can pass federal law establishing national and rational standards for abortion.  That’s what should have been done in the first place rather than legislating from the bench.  Congress and the president will have nearly a year to accomplish this and until the mid-terms, the Democrats control both houses of the congress and the White House.  If they have the will they can do it the right way; by legislation.


Ok but it would have to stand up to the supreme Court review. Or it would be struck down


----------



## struth

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ‘WASHINGTON (AP) — President Joe Biden on Tuesday blasted a “radical” Supreme Court draft opinion that would throw out the landmark Roe v. Wade abortion rights ruling that has stood for a half century and warned that other rights including same-sex marriage and birth control are at risk if the court follows through.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden blasts 'radical' Roe draft, warns other rights at risk
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — President Joe Biden on Tuesday blasted a “radical” Supreme Court draft opinion that would throw out the landmark Roe v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Biden is correct.


he is, we have already seen his party attacking rights


----------



## B. Kidd

Bi-Dung a no comment about a SCOTUS leak to begin with!
He and his Bidenista's truly hate Democracy!!


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

Penelope said:


> Who cares if we kill fetuses, they don't feel the pain at 20 weeks.
> 
> Republicans are disgusting.


They have a nervous system before 20 weeks you piece of garbage of course they feel pain.


----------



## mudwhistle

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Uh huh. Don't message me with partisan magaturd nonsense, magaturd. Troll elsewhere.


Why would I message a putz like you?


----------



## Penelope

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> They have a nervous system before 20 weeks you piece of garbage of course they feel pain.


*RCOG, 2010:* In reviewing the neuroanatomical and physiological evidence in the fetus, it was apparent that connections from the periphery to the cortex are not intact before 24 weeks of gestation and, as most neuroscientists believe that the cortex is necessary for pain perception, it can be concluded that the fetus cannot experience pain in any sense prior to this gestation.
-----------------------------------------------------
No they don't even at 24 weeks.









						Does a Fetus Feel Pain at 20 Weeks? - FactCheck.org
					

A number of Republican House members say scientific research proves a 20-week-old fetus can feel pain. But the ability to feel pain at that specific point in gestation is unproven.




					www.factcheck.org


----------



## Penelope

B. Kidd said:


> Bi-Dung a no comment about a SCOTUS leak to begin with!
> He and his Bidenista's truly hate Democracy!!


You and the republicans are against democracy.


----------



## Penelope

Meister said:


> And killing unborn children isn't?


No. Most of the fetuses are aborted in the first trimester.


----------



## DGS49

There has been no doubt that Biden learned nothing in law school.  He is also an idiot and a political whore.

Disgust doesn't begin to describe my feelings about the man.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

mudwhistle said:


> Why would I message a putz like you?


Trash like you can't seem to help yourself.


----------



## daveman

Penelope said:


> Who cares if we kill fetuses, they don't feel the pain at 20 weeks according to graham.
> 
> Republicans are disgusting.


Weren't you wishing death on people who didn't get the COVID vax?


----------



## Penelope

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> They have a nervous system before 20 weeks you piece of garbage of course they feel pain.











						24-week fetuses cannot feel pain
					

The brain connections needed for a fetus to feel pain have not formed by the 24th week of pregnancy, a report by UK doctors concludes




					www.newscientist.com
				




Get educated.


----------



## Penelope

daveman said:


> Weren't you wishing death on people who didn't get the COVID vax?


No they are alive.


----------



## daveman

Penelope said:


> You and the republicans are against democracy.


...says the person who is okay with Biden's Ministry of Truth, which will punish people for having the wrong opinions.

Perhaps you should fuck off now.


----------



## WelfareQueen

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ‘WASHINGTON (AP) — President Joe Biden on Tuesday blasted a “radical” Supreme Court draft opinion that would throw out the landmark Roe v. Wade abortion rights ruling that has stood for a half century and warned that other rights including same-sex marriage and birth control are at risk if the court follows through.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden blasts 'radical' Roe draft, warns other rights at risk
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — President Joe Biden on Tuesday blasted a “radical” Supreme Court draft opinion that would throw out the landmark Roe v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Biden is correct.



You Dims are doing your Chicken Little dance.  It won't work, but it's really pretty much all you have left.


----------



## Penelope

Even Israel has abortion and taxpayer pay for the services.


----------



## daveman

Penelope said:


> No they are alive.


Not what I asked, you retard.  You hoped they'd die.  

It's amazing how leftists feel they have the moral high ground.


----------



## Penelope

daveman said:


> ...says the person who is okay with Biden's Ministry of Truth, which will punish people for having the wrong opinions.
> 
> Perhaps you should fuck off now.


Disgusting you are.


----------



## WelfareQueen

Penelope said:


> Even Israel has abortion and taxpayer pay for the services.



But you Dims hate Israel.  Retard.


----------



## Meister

Penelope said:


> You and the republicans are against democracy.


You and your ilk are baby killers


----------



## Penelope

Penelope said:


> You and the republicans are against democracy.


Yes you are.


----------



## daveman

Penelope said:


> Even Israel has abortion and taxpayer pay for the services.


And it kills Jews.  Bonus for leftists.


----------



## Penelope

WelfareQueen said:


> But you Dims hate Israel.  Retard.


The democrats love Israel, but I don't.


----------



## B. Kidd

Penelope said:


> *RCOG, 2010:* In reviewing the neuroanatomical and physiological evidence in the fetus, it was apparent that connections from the periphery to the cortex are not intact before 24 weeks of gestation and, as most neuroscientists believe that the cortex is necessary for pain perception, it can be concluded that the fetus cannot experience pain in any sense prior to this gestation.
> -----------------------------------------------------
> No they don't even at 24 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does a Fetus Feel Pain at 20 Weeks? - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> A number of Republican House members say scientific research proves a 20-week-old fetus can feel pain. But the ability to feel pain at that specific point in gestation is unproven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org



Save your biology lesson for the latest approved SCOTUS nominee who is unable to answer what a woman is, dunderhead.


----------



## daveman

Penelope said:


> Disgusting you are.


Being disgusting to leftists is a sign I'm on the right side.


----------



## B. Kidd

Penelope said:


> Yes you are.



You've lost the debate when you have to start talking to yourself.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

daveman said:


> Not what I asked, you retard.  You hoped they'd die.
> 
> It's amazing how leftists feel they have the moral high ground.


Is it amazing? Who does have the moral high ground in your opinion?


----------



## marvin martian

Penelope said:


> No. Most of the fetuses are aborted in the first trimester.



They're still children you piece of shit.


----------



## Peace

Penelope said:


> The democrats love Israel, but I don't.


Then you should hate abortion seeing they support the right to abort but you love it because it kills those you hate, so let be clear you truly love abortion because the Republicans are against it…


----------



## mudwhistle

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Trash like you can't seem to help yourself.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Superbadbrutha said:


> Shouldn't you be somewhere screwing one of your cousins.


I love it when the hicks call me a hick 

Fetch boy fetch


----------



## Who_Me?

Why not focus on being proactive in preventing unwanted pregnancy. There are many tools available.  You don't need to kill the child.


----------



## martybegan

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> No one on either side is forcing acceptance. This is entirely your problem.


Bullshit, when you make women change clothes next to a dude with a dick regardless of their comfort level, you are forcing acceptance.

When you force a baker to either bake a wedding cake for a SSM ceremony or go out of business, you are forcing acceptance. 

When you hide a 12 year old's supposed transition from parents, you are forcing acceptance. 

When you cheer twitter banning people for quoting biblical denunciations of homosexuality, or something as benign as a man is a man and a woman is a woman, you are forcing acceptance.


----------



## Muhammed

Penelope said:


> Who cares if we kill fetuses, they don't feel the pain at 20 weeks according to graham.
> 
> Republicans are disgusting.


So it's OK to kill babies as long as you assume they cannot feel it? I'd bet you don't think the same way about convicted murderers, you disgusting piece of shit.


----------



## B. Kidd

Who_Me? said:


> Why not focus on being proactive in preventing unwanted pregnancy. There are many tools available.  You don't need to kill the child.



This takes foresight and self discipline. Two characteristics that lack in our culture.
So disposability rules the day.


----------



## marvin martian

Penelope said:


> The democrats love Israel, but I don't.



You and your fellow DemoKKKrats elected four Holocaust deniers to Congress. There are probably more (like Barack Obama), but so far four are open about it.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Biden's brain must surely be pickled to come up with this nonsense.


----------



## Mashmont

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ‘WASHINGTON (AP) — President Joe Biden on Tuesday blasted a “radical” Supreme Court draft opinion that would throw out the landmark Roe v. Wade abortion rights ruling that has stood for a half century and warned that other rights including same-sex marriage and birth control are at risk if the court follows through.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden blasts 'radical' Roe draft, warns other rights at risk
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — President Joe Biden on Tuesday blasted a “radical” Supreme Court draft opinion that would throw out the landmark Roe v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Biden is correct.


Tired of this phony Catholic pushing baby-killing.


----------



## daveman

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Is it amazing? Who does have the moral high ground in your opinion?


No one on the left.  And neither do Republicans who pander to Democrats.


----------



## B. Kidd

EvilCat Breath said:


> Biden's brain must surely be pickled to come up with this nonsense.



Sippy Cup is daily bouncing around like a pinball at this juncture.
At this rate, he's a total burn out by the mid-terms!!


----------



## pknopp

Deplorable Yankee said:


> I love it when the hicks call me a hick
> 
> Fetch boy fetch
> 
> View attachment 640045
> 
> 
> View attachment 640048



 While she said many awful things, she never said that.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

daveman said:


> No one on the left.  And neither do Republicans who pander to Democrats.


Then whooooo?


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

Penelope said:


> *RCOG, 2010:* In reviewing the neuroanatomical and physiological evidence in the fetus, it was apparent that connections from the periphery to the cortex are not intact before 24 weeks of gestation and, as most neuroscientists believe that the cortex is necessary for pain perception, it can be concluded that the fetus cannot experience pain in any sense prior to this gestation.
> -----------------------------------------------------
> No they don't even at 24 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does a Fetus Feel Pain at 20 Weeks? - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> A number of Republican House members say scientific research proves a 20-week-old fetus can feel pain. But the ability to feel pain at that specific point in gestation is unproven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org


From the article you loon.
"A number of Republican House members say scientific research proves a 20-week-old fetus can feel pain. *This is a complicated and controversial topic in science, but the ability to feel pain at that specific point in gestation is unproven."*


----------



## bigrebnc1775

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ‘WASHINGTON (AP) — President Joe Biden on Tuesday blasted a “radical” Supreme Court draft opinion that would throw out the landmark Roe v. Wade abortion rights ruling that has stood for a half century and warned that other rights including same-sex marriage and birth control are at risk if the court follows through.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden blasts 'radical' Roe draft, warns other rights at risk
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — President Joe Biden on Tuesday blasted a “radical” Supreme Court draft opinion that would throw out the landmark Roe v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Biden is correct.


With Jo no amendment is absolute and rights are at risk


----------



## daveman

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Then whooooo?


Not you.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

daveman said:


> Not you.


Ooo. Sick burn, bro!   Now seriously, who?


----------



## daveman

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Ooo. Sick burn, bro!   Now seriously, who?


It's a small list.  There are no Democrats on it.  That's all you need to know.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

martybegan said:


> Bullshit, when you make women change clothes next to a dude with a dick regardless of their comfort level, you are forcing acceptance.
> 
> When you force a baker to either bake a wedding cake for a SSM ceremony or go out of business, you are forcing acceptance.
> 
> When you hide a 12 year old's supposed transition from parents, you are forcing acceptance.
> 
> When you cheer twitter banning people for quoting biblical denunciations of homosexuality, or something as benign as a man is a man and a woman is a woman, you are forcing acceptance.


Horseshit. None of that shit is happening on any significant level in this country, Captain Hyperbole. You're throwing hyper partisan garbage at the wall (as usual), and calling what sticks your new platform for the day. Lazy. Stupid.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

daveman said:


> It's a small list.  There are no Democrats on it.  That's all you need to know.


Betcha mine is even smaller. There are also no Democrats on it.


----------



## daveman

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Betcha mine is even smaller. There are also no Democrats on it.


Yay you.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

daveman said:


> Yay you.


I know, _right_?


----------



## scruffy

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The SCOTUS is about to hand the Democrats a gift from god going into the midterms. This will surely fire them up and may well save the House and Senate


Yeah.

Strange timing.


----------



## scruffy

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Horseshit. None of that shit is happening on any significant level in this country, Captain Hyperbole. You're throwing hyper partisan garbage at the wall (as usual), and calling what sticks your new platform for the day. Lazy. Stupid.


"Any significant level"?

More libTARD excuses.

Who gets to define significant? You?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

scruffy said:


> "Any significant level"?
> 
> More libTARD excuses.
> 
> Who gets to define significant? You?


Yes. And I vote. Keep fucking around and see.


----------



## White 6

Toddsterpatriot said:


> No. I was correcting you when you said it was mute.


Not in the state courts.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Penelope said:


> *RCOG, 2010:* In reviewing the neuroanatomical and physiological evidence in the fetus, it was apparent that connections from the periphery to the cortex are not intact before 24 weeks of gestation and, as most neuroscientists believe that the cortex is necessary for pain perception, it can be concluded that the fetus cannot experience pain in any sense prior to this gestation.
> -----------------------------------------------------
> No they don't even at 24 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does a Fetus Feel Pain at 20 Weeks? - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> A number of Republican House members say scientific research proves a 20-week-old fetus can feel pain. But the ability to feel pain at that specific point in gestation is unproven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org


And we're supposed to trust the people who say trust the science who also can't identify the difference between a male and female? And who politicized science?


----------



## scruffy

pknopp said:


> I can go in and demand to see your medical records?


Sure, you can demand.


----------



## Sandisk

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.


You want to start a Civil War over the SCOTUS dumping Roe v. Wade?


----------



## Mac-7

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Don't count on that....
> 
> Homophobia is still the life's blood of Conservatism...
> 
> As that one homo said to that other homo in that homo movie...Conservatives can't quit gays...
> 
> View attachment 639786


The typical homosexual is a drama queen

they are misfits, broken toys, who refuse to suffer in silence

they want society to suffer along with them

And going after children is a dagger to the heart of normal people


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

White 6 said:


> Not in the state courts.



The word is moot, not mute......


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Mac-7 said:


> The typical homosexual is a drama queen
> 
> they are misfits, broken toys, who refuse to suffer in silence
> 
> they want society to suffer along with them
> 
> And going after children is a dagger to the heart of normal people


Your boomer magaturd societal commentary aside, there's absolutely no path to legally  'punish' the people/things you believe are 'wrong' and you are fetishizing about. No path.

So, you appear to be farting in the wind.

How's that going?


----------



## Flash

Looks like the Libtards are being insurrections and threatening harm against the government and the people.

Where is the Justice Department going after them like they went after the 1/6 protesters that took selfies in Pelosi office?


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Mac-7

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Your boomer magaturd societal commentary aside, there's absolutely no path to legally  'punish' the people/things you believe are 'wrong' and you are fetishizing about. No path.
> 
> So, you appear to be farting in the wind.
> 
> How's that going?


I dont know what kind of punishment you you think I want to visit on homosexuals

What I want to limit their access to children

because their lifestyle is unnatural if not illegal


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Mac-7 said:


> I dont know what kind of punishment you you think I want to visit on homosexuals
> 
> What I want to limit their access to children
> 
> because their lifestyle is unnatural if not illegal


I have no idea where you get your cockamamie, unsupported ideas from, magaturd. Is it church? Rush Limbaugh? Fox News? Joe Rogan? At the end of the day, No one cares.   You're not brainwashed at all. You're way too smart for that. We get it. 

Listen, magaturd, you don't have any path to do whatever the fuck you want in this society because you bleev the OrangeHype trumps other people's liberties.

Nope.  Not going to happen. Sad.


----------



## eagle1462010

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ‘Abortion has long been a political bonanza for conservative politics and they are not going to want to give it up. If Roe is overturned there will immediately be a push to ban abortion nationally through some sort of "fetal personhood" doctrine and there will be attempts to cripple scientific advances by banning stem cell research, eliminating access to abortion medications and certain forms of birth control. Any states that might have exceptions for rape and incest will be challenged, restrictions on travel and laws against crossing state lines to obtain an abortion will be enacted. And at some point, they will have to consider punishment for women who obtain illegal abortions because that's where this inevitably leads. (Even Donald Trump instinctively understood that before they instructed him how to lie about it for general consumption.) The right has been organized around this issue for 40 years. If _Roe_ is overturned, they will have to keep upping the ante to keep those grassroots activists engaged.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans' anti-abortion crusade won't stop — even if the Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade
> 
> 
> If Roe is overturned, the right will have to keep upping the ante to keep their grassroots activists engaged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.salon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.


62 million abortions since Roe versus Wade..........and growing.

This actions will not stop abortions...........but will allow states who don't agree with you demented leftist........to tell you to go to hell.


----------



## eagle1462010

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> I have no idea where you get your cockamamie, unsupported ideas from, magaturd. Is it church? Rush Limbaugh? Fox News? Joe Rogan? At the end of the day, No one cares.   You're not brainwashed at all. You're way too smart for that. We get it.
> 
> Listen, magaturd, you don't have any path to do whatever the fuck you want in this society because you bleev the OrangeHype trumps other people's liberties.
> 
> Nope.  Not going to happen. Sad.


Trump has eaten your brain.........if there was any there before.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

eagle1462010 said:


> Trump has eaten your brain.........if there was any there before.


Ooo. 1st self dismissal. Must have hit a bullseye. Run along.


----------



## eagle1462010

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Ooo. 1st self dismissal. Must have hit a bullseye. Run along.


I don't give a rip about your orders.


----------



## PinktheFloyd88

B. Kidd said:


> What some see as a retreat, is really an advance in a different direction.


Didn’t you put me on ignore you said? 

Get the hell outta my topic bro!!


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

eagle1462010 said:


> I don't give a rip about your orders.


I know you don't, petunia.


----------



## Mac-7

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> I have no idea where you get your cockamamie, unsupported ideas from, magaturd. Is it church? Rush Limbaugh? Fox News?


All of the above and more

Its common sense

The natural order is men having sex with women

Anything else is perversion


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Meister said:


> Interstate highway speeds are going to be addressed by the Court.


‘If _Roe_ is a "states' rights" issue as Justice Samuel Alito's draft indicates, is _Loving v. Virginia_, which legalized interracial marriage? Sen. Mike Braun (R-Indiana) already seemed to say that quiet part out loud when he indicated twice during a call with media in March that the Supreme Court was wrong in the 1967 Loving decision, only to backtrack hours later.

[…]

If _Roe _is a "states' rights" issue, is _Obergfell v. Hodges_? It has long been comical to me that people howl about the "sanctity of marriage" and that it should only be between a man and a woman and not same-sex, yet this is a country where roughly half of all marriages end in divorce. Yes, yes, very sacred.

_Obergfell_, which guaranteed all people the right to marry, was decided less than seven years ago.

[…]

Is _Brown v. Board of Education_ "deeply rooted"? The ban on racial segregation in public schools was decided only in 1954, though one can argue there's little done to uphold it even now, 70 years later, when entire districts still have rules policing Black children's hair and banning them from receiving education in schools if they do not comply.’









						If Roe v. Wade is overturned, what civil and human rights could be next?
					

The Supreme Court leak indicates a strong pull on a delicate thread is coming — and the opinion explicitly references other decisions that suddenly seem under threat of unspooling, too.




					nz.news.yahoo.com
				




No one should believe the right’s “states’ rights” lie – that’s merely a façade behind which conservatives attempt to hide their true agenda hostile to the rights and protected liberties of all Americans.


----------



## frigidweirdo

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ‘WASHINGTON (AP) — President Joe Biden on Tuesday blasted a “radical” Supreme Court draft opinion that would throw out the landmark Roe v. Wade abortion rights ruling that has stood for a half century and warned that other rights including same-sex marriage and birth control are at risk if the court follows through.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden blasts 'radical' Roe draft, warns other rights at risk
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — President Joe Biden on Tuesday blasted a “radical” Supreme Court draft opinion that would throw out the landmark Roe v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Biden is correct.



Any right not specifically mentioned in the Constitution is under threat, because they'll just say it's a state right. 

Getting control of the Supreme Court is going to be a much stronger battle, and a ridiculous battle. It's not democratic, not based on anything other than "we got a president in and got as many new Supreme Court justices in as possible. "


----------



## dudmuck

marvin martian said:


> They're still children you piece of shit.


----------



## SweetSue92

Penelope said:


> Who cares if we kill fetuses, they don't feel the pain at 20 weeks according to graham.
> 
> Republicans are disgusting.



What is our resident ghoul on about now?


----------



## SweetSue92

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ‘WASHINGTON (AP) — President Joe Biden on Tuesday blasted a “radical” Supreme Court draft opinion that would throw out the landmark Roe v. Wade abortion rights ruling that has stood for a half century and warned that other rights including same-sex marriage and birth control are at risk if the court follows through.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden blasts 'radical' Roe draft, warns other rights at risk
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — President Joe Biden on Tuesday blasted a “radical” Supreme Court draft opinion that would throw out the landmark Roe v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Biden is correct.



You know Alito addressed this in his draft. It's not the same. In abortion there's another life to consider: the unborn baby. 

I find it interesting that you project your totalitarian fantasies on us. We want everyone to live in freedom. You want everyone to live under your thumb. You can't imagine us. We *can* imagine you, and shudder.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

SweetSue92 said:


> You know Alito addressed this in his draft. It's not the same. In abortion there's another life to consider: the unborn baby.
> 
> I find it interesting that you project your totalitarian fantasies on us. We want everyone to live in freedom. You want everyone to live under your thumb. You can't imagine us. We *can* imagine you, and shudder.


It won’t stop with _Roe_ – more citizens’ rights will be subject to attack by conservatives.

The Republican goal is more government, bigger government at the expense of individual liberty.


----------



## frigidweirdo

DGS49 said:


> There has been no doubt that Biden learned nothing in law school.  He is also an idiot and a political whore.
> 
> Disgust doesn't begin to describe my feelings about the man.



Most politicians are "political whores", especially those who become president.

As for "an idiot".... well, define what an idiot is.
By all accounts it's someone who does something a Republican doesn't like.


----------



## SweetSue92

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> It won’t stop with _Roe_ – more citizens’ rights will be subject to attack by conservatives.
> 
> The Republican goal is more government, bigger government at the expense of individual liberty.



You are a liar too so there's that.


----------



## frigidweirdo

marvin martian said:


> They're still children you piece of shit.



Get this.

75% of pregnancies end in abortion before the mother even knows she's pregnant. 

This is NATURAL.

They're still "children", and yet they DIE. 

Your GOD is killing more babies than anyone else.


Oh, and then we should talk about babies who died in Afghanistan, Iraq, Syria, Libya, Yemen, Somalia, Columbia and other places the US has decided to go warring and whoring in to make a profit. 

Shall we talk about the kids who are getting toxic chemicals, the shit in the food, all the problems that happen to these kids once they're born that Republicans love to push on people because.... IT MAKES MONEY.

You can't be bothered to look after your own planet because "it costs money", and then you go off on one about abortions. Makes me sick.


----------



## frigidweirdo

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> It won’t stop with _Roe_ – more citizens’ rights will be subject to attack by conservatives.
> 
> The Republican goal is more government, bigger government at the expense of individual liberty.



Their motto is "smaller government (for us), bigger government (for everyone else)"

"My religion should the the religion of the country, fuck the US constitution.
They want to take my guns, but the US constitution protects me. "

Kind of bullshit compartmentalization.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

SweetSue92 said:


> You are a liar too so there's that.


‘On Monday night, Politico published a leaked draft opinion from the Supreme Court on a crucial abortion case, which, if formally adopted, would overturn _Roe v. Wade_. It is a devastating document to read, indicating a slim majority of the justices – *four of the five appointed by presidents who lost the popular vote* – are set to end the era of legal abortion in the United States.’









						Opinion: Conservatives aren't going to stop with abortion, and this draft opinion proves it | CNN
					

For American women, the recently-published draft Supreme Court opinion on abortion throws the future into question: What will it mean to live in a country that has made it clear it doesn't see you as an equal citizen?




					www.cnn.com
				




Hence the tyranny of Republican minority rule.


----------



## WelfareQueen

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ‘On Monday night, Politico published a leaked draft opinion from the Supreme Court on a crucial abortion case, which, if formally adopted, would overturn _Roe v. Wade_. It is a devastating document to read, indicating a slim majority of the justices – *four of the five appointed by presidents who lost the popular vote* – are set to end the era of legal abortion in the United States.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion: Conservatives aren't going to stop with abortion, and this draft opinion proves it | CNN
> 
> 
> For American women, the recently-published draft Supreme Court opinion on abortion throws the future into question: What will it mean to live in a country that has made it clear it doesn't see you as an equal citizen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the tyranny of Republican minority rule.




You baby killers really are upset.    Too bad.


----------



## SweetSue92

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ‘On Monday night, Politico published a leaked draft opinion from the Supreme Court on a crucial abortion case, which, if formally adopted, would overturn _Roe v. Wade_. It is a devastating document to read, indicating a slim majority of the justices – *four of the five appointed by presidents who lost the popular vote* – are set to end the era of legal abortion in the United States.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion: Conservatives aren't going to stop with abortion, and this draft opinion proves it | CNN
> 
> 
> For American women, the recently-published draft Supreme Court opinion on abortion throws the future into question: What will it mean to live in a country that has made it clear it doesn't see you as an equal citizen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the tyranny of Republican minority rule.



Do you even know what the Supreme Court does? It's not up for popular vote.

Forget it. Lost on you


----------



## SweetSue92

I really think it's time for this nation to split.

Let the Left have their own miserable patch where they can oppress and burn each other at figurative stakes and kill their babies.

I'm done trying to make a country with them. Seriously


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

frigidweirdo said:


> Their motto is "smaller government (for us), bigger government (for everyone else)"
> 
> "My religion should the the religion of the country, fuck the US constitution.
> They want to take my guns, but the US constitution protects me. "
> 
> Kind of bullshit compartmentalization.


True - typical Republican hypocrisy.

In addition to the ‘small government’ lie, conservatives claim to be ‘advocates’ of “states’ rights” – but “states’ rights” goes out the window when it comes to state firearm regulatory measures, they have no problem with tyrants in black robes legislating from the bench contrary to the will of the people in blue states.


----------



## SweetSue92

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> True - typical Republican hypocrisy.
> 
> In addition to the ‘small government’ lie, conservatives claim to be ‘advocates’ of “states’ rights” – but “states’ rights” goes out the window when it comes to state firearm regulatory measures, they have no problem with tyrants in black robes legislating from the bench contrary to the will of the people in blue states.



BECAUSE IT'S IN THE CONSTITUTION YOU COMPLETE EGGHEAD

2nd amendment ever heard of it???


----------



## frigidweirdo

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> True - typical Republican hypocrisy.
> 
> In addition to the ‘small government’ lie, conservatives claim to be ‘advocates’ of “states’ rights” – but “states’ rights” goes out the window when it comes to state firearm regulatory measures, they have no problem with tyrants in black robes legislating from the bench contrary to the will of the people in blue states.



Yes, it's "I'll say anything to get what I want, even if it contradicts what I just said". 

Like in the UK, when Brexit was "get out of the EU" and Scottish independence is "better off together".


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Flash said:


> Looks like the Libtards are being insurrections and threatening harm against the government and the people.
> 
> Where is the Justice Department going after them like they went after the 1/6 protesters that took selfies in Pelosi office?


Good for them.  I hope they do a better job than the last bunch.   The Supreme Court building is still standing.  Get on the stick.


----------



## initforme

It's no longer necessary for women to believe they need to have kids.  That was the old way of thinking that was messed up.  If a growing number of women want to focus on their careers and not have kids that is awesome and a positive.   A declining birth is not an issue as some would believe.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

eagle1462010 said:


> 62 million abortions since Roe versus Wade..........and growing.
> 
> This actions will not stop abortions...........but will allow states who don't agree with you demented leftist........to tell you to go to hell.


So again, white men telling a woman what she can and can't do with her body.


----------



## pknopp

Flash said:


> Looks like the Libtards are being insurrections and threatening harm against the government and the people.
> 
> Where is the Justice Department going after them like they went after the 1/6 protesters that took selfies in Pelosi office?



 There are protesters in Pelosi's office no one is going after?


----------



## Hellbilly

Mac-7 said:


> All of the above and more


That explains a lot, actually.


----------



## eagle1462010

Superbadbrutha said:


> So again, white men telling a woman what she can and can't do with her body.


So again a left wing lunatic justifying 62 million plus abortions.


----------



## Seymour Flops

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.


Oh, that is rich

The Roe v. Wade decision was a handful of people over-riding the legislatures of all fifty states, each of whom had at least some laws that were invalidated by that decision.

The legislatures of those states, acting under authority guaranteed by the IXth Amendment, had determined those laws to be appropriate through decades of negotiations, legislation, and litigation within the state, which has purview over most violent crimes, and most health care regulation.  

But the USSC said, "Sorry, you Okies, Coon asses, Sooners, Yankees, Moonbats, New Mexicans, Long Tall Texans, California moonbats, and all you other staters.  The men in black will decide for you!


----------



## pknopp

Seymour Flops said:


> Oh, that is rich
> 
> The Roe v. Wade decision was a handful of people over-riding the legislatures of all fifty states, each of whom had at least some laws that were invalidated by that decision.


 
 That is the job of the Supreme Court where applicable. If states enact laws that are unconstitutional it is up to the court to invalidate them. Now the argument is of course if it applicable in this situation but it's not some controversial thing for the court to invalidate state (or even Federal) laws.




Seymour Flops said:


> The legislatures of those states, acting under authority guaranteed by the IXth Amendment, had determined those laws to be appropriate through decades of negotiations, legislation, and litigation within the state, which has purview over most violent crimes, and most health care regulation.
> 
> But the USSC said, "Sorry, you Okies, Coon asses, Sooners, Yankees, Moonbats, New Mexicans, Long Tall Texans, California moonbats, and all you other staters.  The men in black will decide for you!



 Just as the Brown v BoE decision did.


----------



## martybegan

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Horseshit. None of that shit is happening on any significant level in this country, Captain Hyperbole. You're throwing hyper partisan garbage at the wall (as usual), and calling what sticks your new platform for the day. Lazy. Stupid.



"significant level". What level does it have to happen? It is happening, people are pissed off about it, and it's what your side wants. 

It's all part of the same package, and you wonder why you are finally getting blowback.


----------



## Flash

OMG! This fat chick ain't going put out if she can't kill children.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ‘If _Roe_ is a "states' rights" issue as Justice Samuel Alito's draft indicates, is _Loving v. Virginia_, which legalized interracial marriage? Sen. Mike Braun (R-Indiana) already seemed to say that quiet part out loud when he indicated twice during a call with media in March that the Supreme Court was wrong in the 1967 Loving decision, only to backtrack hours later.
> 
> […]
> 
> If _Roe _is a "states' rights" issue, is _Obergfell v. Hodges_? It has long been comical to me that people howl about the "sanctity of marriage" and that it should only be between a man and a woman and not same-sex, yet this is a country where roughly half of all marriages end in divorce. Yes, yes, very sacred.
> 
> _Obergfell_, which guaranteed all people the right to marry, was decided less than seven years ago.
> 
> […]
> 
> Is _Brown v. Board of Education_ "deeply rooted"? The ban on racial segregation in public schools was decided only in 1954, though one can argue there's little done to uphold it even now, 70 years later, when entire districts still have rules policing Black children's hair and banning them from receiving education in schools if they do not comply.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Roe v. Wade is overturned, what civil and human rights could be next?
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court leak indicates a strong pull on a delicate thread is coming — and the opinion explicitly references other decisions that suddenly seem under threat of unspooling, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nz.news.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one should believe the right’s “states’ rights” lie – that’s merely a façade behind which conservatives attempt to hide their true agenda hostile to the rights and protected liberties of all Americans.


Apples to oranges. Marriage is a basic right 
Abortion is not a protected right.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> True - typical Republican hypocrisy.
> 
> In addition to the ‘small government’ lie, conservatives claim to be ‘advocates’ of “states’ rights” – but “states’ rights” goes out the window when it comes to state firearm regulatory measures, they have no problem with tyrants in black robes legislating from the bench contrary to the will of the people in blue states.


States give up control of certain rights that have been handed over to the federal government. Those rights in the bill of rights the states have no say in.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

eagle1462010 said:


> 62 million abortions since Roe versus Wade..........and growing.
> 
> This actions will not stop abortions...........but will allow states who don't agree with you demented leftist........to tell you to go to hell.


That's it in a nut shell


----------



## Mashmont

Republicans won’t be satisfied with overturning Roe​
You're damn right.  We want the whole column of flimsy ruling based on the mythical 'right to privacy' to fall.  Gay marriage,  the trans crap,  contraception mandates for taxpayers.   All of it.


----------



## initforme

I'm for abolishing marriage as a whole.  Call them all unions.  My wife disagrees but that means she's against freedom.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Desert Texan said:


> If Roe is overturned it simply goes back to the states and a complete ban on abortion or contraception in any state would be political suicide and would not be upheld in either the state or federal courts.


You are seriously out of touch on this issue.





__





						Business could get upended in 26 states now that Roe v. Wade has been overturned. Here’s what it could look like – Fortune
					

Companies including Amazon, Yelp, and Citigroup have already promised employees to help cover medical and travel expenses for those an abortion ban would affect.



					fortune.com


----------



## JoeBlow

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> You mean the Hillary who's law license was suspended because she didn't meet the education requirements ?


Sure, why not? SCOTUS is chock full of imbeciles.


----------



## Ralph Norton

Flash said:


> OMG! This fat chick ain't going put out if she can't kill children.
> 
> 
> View attachment 640296


That cow has the nerve to say "No sex for him"?
Easily the most meaningless threat ever uttered.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

eagle1462010 said:


> So again a left wing lunatic justifying 62 million plus abortions.


As if they don’t occur without legal protections.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

eagle1462010 said:


> So again a left wing lunatic justifying 62 million plus abortions.


Again a right wing Trump Humper wanting to tell a woman what sh can and can't do with HER body.


----------



## PinktheFloyd88

Bump for the greatest topic going on this site at this moment in time.


----------



## Seymour Flops

pknopp said:


> That is the job of the Supreme Court where applicable. If states enact laws that are unconstitutional it is up to the court to invalidate them. Now the argument is of course if it applicable in this situation but it's not some controversial thing for the court to invalidate state (or even Federal) laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as the Brown v BoE decision did.


Yes all that is correct.

I was responding to PinktheFloyd88 and his hysterical statement that this leaked opinion would "overturn 51 *sob, sob* years of precedent."  How many years of precedent did Brown overturn? The real answer is that it doesn't matter because Brown was correctly decided.

There is no right in the Constitution that provides for unrestricted abortion in the first trimester, allowance for some restrictions in the second trimester, and more restrictions in the third. Its just not there, so throwing out Roe will be correct regardless of personal feelings on abortion.


----------



## bendog

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Republican senators are giving us a glimpse of the culture war clashes to come. There are already warning signs — including the Texas directive that prohibits parents from legally providing gender-affirming treatment and therapies to their children, as well as various state officials’ questioning whether the Constitution sanctions contraceptive use. Indeed, some Republican senators have gestured toward these future conflicts. In his questions to Jackson, Sen. John Cornyn (R-Tex.) repeatedly sought her views of _Obergefell v. Hodges_, the court’s 2015 decision legalizing same-sex marriage, pressing her as to whether the decision was properly decided. Sen. Marsha Blackburn (R-Tenn.) took her turn at the microphone to criticize _Griswold v. Connecticut_, the 1965 case that legalized contraception use. It’s not a stretch to imagine this revisionism extending to _Loving v. Virginia_, the ruling that legalized interracial marriage. A Republican senator recently said he was open to overturning that ruling. He later walked back his comments.
> 
> All this underscores that abortion was never the conservatives’ endgame. It is merely a way station on the path to rolling back a wide range of rights — the rights that scaffold the most intimate aspects of our lives and protect the liberty and equality of marginalized groups.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2022/03/25/ketanji-brown-jackson-roe/
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans’ assault on citizens’ rights and protected liberties has just begun.


I think Loving and interacial marriage is safe, but the Xians are coming for Gay marriage.  I Roe was not precedent, the Oberfell sure isn't.


----------



## theHawk

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.


Oh boy, and here we thought the left was going apeshit over the Florida anti-groomer bill.


Abortion is the main pillar of faith for the Commiecrat Cult.  It’s going to be glorious seeing these demons proclaim how much they want to butcher babies.  We are witnessing the death of the Democratic Party.  When will they shed the name and rename themselves the Satanic Party?


----------



## Mashmont

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.


Leftwingers don't care about women and never have.


----------



## bendog

Hutch Starskey said:


> You are seriously out of touch on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Business could get upended in 26 states now that Roe v. Wade has been overturned. Here’s what it could look like – Fortune
> 
> 
> Companies including Amazon, Yelp, and Citigroup have already promised employees to help cover medical and travel expenses for those an abortion ban would affect.
> 
> 
> 
> fortune.com


Yeah, it'll be Atl (remember the Allstar MLB game) and Texas (esp with tech companies.)  I don't think Fla has all that much in major corporations except for entertainment and tourism.   Disney and Universal can't move.


----------



## Mashmont

Hellbilly said:


>


Hey guys.  Carlin was an addict all his adult life.  He was so messed up, he had to enter rehab at age 67.  I detailed all this on my well-received thread about him.
NOT a very good role model to be your political guru, leftwingers.  But typical.


----------



## theHawk

Seymour Flops said:


> Yes all that is correct.
> 
> I was responding to PinktheFloyd88 and his hysterical statement that this leaked opinion would "overturn 51 *sob, sob* years of precedent."  How many years of precedent did Brown overturn? The real answer is that it doesn't matter because Brown was correctly decided.
> 
> There is no right in the Constitution that provides for unrestricted abortion in the first trimester, allowance for some restrictions in the second trimester, and more restrictions in the third. Its just not there, so throwing out Roe will be correct regardless of personal feelings on abortion.


“Jane Roe” never had the abortion and she admitted she lied and was paid by the Democratic Party.  Like all tenants of their faith, the left’s believes are all built on lies.


----------



## eagle1462010

Superbadbrutha said:


> Again a right wing Trump Humper wanting to tell a woman what sh can and can't do with HER body.


Baby has no voice Moonbat


----------



## Roudy

I’m not a biologist but…I feel sorry for all the Democrat men who get pregnant and then can’t have abortions as a result of this ruling.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

eagle1462010 said:


> Baby has no voice Moonbat


Sure ot does, it's called a mother.  Shithead.


----------



## eagle1462010

Superbadbrutha said:


> Sure ot does, it's called a mother.  Shithead.


Nice mother huh???  I love you my baby,  ok doc suck his brains out


----------



## mudwhistle

Superbadbrutha said:


> Shouldn't you be somewhere screwing one of your cousins.


That's more common in the black community. 
Many of my nieces always had to worry about their mom's boyfriends molesting them. 
Course when it comes to poverty.....poor people will sometimes fuck anything that moves. 
I can see why the black community supports abortion.....so many unwanted pregnancies. 
And it's just another way for rich white folks to control the hoodrat populations.


----------



## Seymour Flops

theHawk said:


> “Jane Roe” never had the abortion and she admitted she lied and was paid by the Democratic Party.  Like all tenants of their faith, the left’s believes are all built on lies.


Yes, and “Fetus Roe,” who was a separate human being and not a body part of Jane Roe from the moment of conception, according to the science of DNA identification, survived the attempted killing, was born “Baby Girl Roe,” or “the baby Roe,” was adopted by a loving family, who did not desire to kill her, and grew up to live a happy and productive life, as should all human beings.


----------



## Flash

The abortion protestors have spray painted the monument of the Revolutionary War General Nathaniel Greene in our local park with "My body, my choice."

That is more damage than was done by any of the protesters on 1/6.


----------



## eagle1462010

Flash said:


> The abortion protestors have spray painted the monument of the Revolutionary War General Nathaniel Greene in our local park with "My body, my choice."
> 
> That is more damage than was done by any of the protesters on 1/6.


They didnt care about the jab though. What a bunch of wankers


----------



## pknopp

Seymour Flops said:


> Yes all that is correct.
> 
> I was responding to PinktheFloyd88 and his hysterical statement that this leaked opinion would "overturn 51 *sob, sob* years of precedent."  How many years of precedent did Brown overturn? The real answer is that it doesn't matter because Brown was correctly decided.
> 
> There is no right in the Constitution that provides for unrestricted abortion in the first trimester, allowance for some restrictions in the second trimester, and more restrictions in the third. Its just not there, so throwing out Roe will be correct regardless of personal feelings on abortion.



 It will overturn 5O years of precedent. Where the confusion seems to be is that precedent can't be overturned. It can.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

eagle1462010 said:


> Nice mother huh???  I love you my baby,  ok doc suck his brains out


It's in her womb, should you have a say so if she wants to get her tubes tied as well.


----------



## eagle1462010

Superbadbrutha said:


> It's in her womb, should you have a say so if she wants to get her tubes tied as well.


Nothing
  The tubes arent a baby.


----------



## BS Filter

Superbadbrutha said:


> It's in her womb, should you have a say so if she wants to get her tubes tied as well.


If she has two children without a father paying support, she should be sterilized.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

mudwhistle said:


> That's more common in the black community.
> Many of my nieces always had to worry about their mom's boyfriends molesting them.
> Course when it comes to poverty.....poor people will sometimes fuck anything that moves.
> I can see why the black community supports abortion.....so many unwanted pregnancies.
> And it's just another way for rich white folks to control the hoodrat populations.


Most in family rapes and incest occur among white males.  Most child molesters are white males.


----------



## BS Filter




----------



## eagle1462010

Superbadbrutha said:


> Most in family rapes and incest occur among white males.  Most child molesters are white males.


Crt taught you all of that huh??


----------



## Superbadbrutha

BS Filter said:


> If she has two children without a father paying support, she should be sterilized.


Should the father be clipped as well?


----------



## Superbadbrutha

eagle1462010 said:


> Crt taught you all of that huh??


No, CTR taught me that according to Herschel.


----------



## eagle1462010

Superbadbrutha said:


> No, CTR taught me that according to Herschel.


Walker disagrees with most of what you say.  Are you going to uncle Tom him?


----------



## BS Filter

Superbadbrutha said:


> Should the father be clipped as well?


Sure, why not.


----------



## The Original Tree

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.


*What is your definition of a woman?  

Let's start there first, and then maybe you decaying brain, and disintegrating moral compass can tackle tougher questions such as what is the definition of life.

Then we can graduate you to the 3rd grade and ask you why The Government thinks you get no choice in deciding whether or not you can refuse a vax or refuse to wear a mask.

STOOPID:  If it weren't for Liberal DeNazis and their Golden Diapered god EmperorShitzHizPantz, people would not have real life examples that stoopid people can actually survive in this world....with help from your tax dollars of course.*


----------



## Staidhup

The sanctity of life is not political, unless your some twisted liberal,  otherwise we would still be hanging them high. So by your argument kill the result of an unwanted lapse in judgment and save a convicted killer or carrier criminal behind bars. Rather ironic isn’t it. No knuckle head I am not against abortion only believe it is a states right to decide not the federal government.


----------



## Desperado

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Republican senators are giving us a glimpse of the culture war clashes to come. There are already warning signs — including the Texas directive that prohibits parents from legally providing gender-affirming treatment and therapies to their children, as well as various state officials’ questioning whether the Constitution sanctions contraceptive use. Indeed, some Republican senators have gestured toward these future conflicts. In his questions to Jackson, Sen. John Cornyn (R-Tex.) repeatedly sought her views of _Obergefell v. Hodges_, the court’s 2015 decision legalizing same-sex marriage, pressing her as to whether the decision was properly decided. Sen. Marsha Blackburn (R-Tenn.) took her turn at the microphone to criticize _Griswold v. Connecticut_, the 1965 case that legalized contraception use. It’s not a stretch to imagine this revisionism extending to _Loving v. Virginia_, the ruling that legalized interracial marriage. A Republican senator recently said he was open to overturning that ruling. He later walked back his comments.
> 
> All this underscores that abortion was never the conservatives’ endgame. It is merely a way station on the path to rolling back a wide range of rights — the rights that scaffold the most intimate aspects of our lives and protect the liberty and equality of marginalized groups.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2022/03/25/ketanji-brown-jackson-roe/
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans’ assault on citizens’ rights and protected liberties has just begun.


*Republicans won’t be satisfied with overturning Roe*
Sounds so familar where have I seen this before?
*Russia won’t be satisfied with just the Ukraine*


----------



## Flash




----------



## Ropey

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Republicans’ assault on citizens’ rights and protected liberties has just begun.



And we're going to get your little doggie too....


----------



## Superbadbrutha

eagle1462010 said:


> Walker disagrees with most of what you say.  Are you going to uncle Tom him?


Walker is a boot licking flunky of Trump.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

This subject has just been covered on UK tv news. It was an extraordinary report with prominent GOPs refusing to discuss the issue, running down corridors and scuttling into offices.

By contrast they had no problem finding dems willing to talk and ondemn this nonsense.

Biden looked like a dog with two dicks as these loons have just handed him and his party their big issue to win elections for years to come. 

Anybody left of centre or just normal will not tolerate this nonsense. This is the crazies taking over the right. Joe and kamala have just guaranteed their jobs and trump is fucked.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Lol!!

It's amazing how quickly this has become the left's chief talking point!


----------



## mudwhistle

Superbadbrutha said:


> Most in family rapes and incest occur among white males.  Most child molesters are white males.


Most child molesters molest little boys. 
And you need to provide a link that proves your point.


----------



## mudwhistle

DigitalDrifter said:


> Lol!!
> 
> It's amazing how quickly this has become the left's chief talking point!


It's either this or racism. 
They have nothing positive to talk about.


----------



## Ralph Norton

Superbadbrutha said:


> Walker is a boot licking flunky of Trump.


Walker is the greatest college running back ever.
What are you?


----------



## eagle1462010

Superbadbrutha said:


> Walker is a boot licking flunky of Trump.


Night and day better than you.

Told you ...you would uncle Tom him.


----------



## lennypartiv

Tommy Tainant said:


> Anybody left of centre or just normal will not tolerate this nonsense. This is the crazies taking over the right.


We on the right are sick of the crap from the left.  Now on to outlawing gay marriage.


----------



## lennypartiv

Zincwarrior said:


> . No birth control.


God wants us to procreate.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

mudwhistle said:


> Most child molesters molest little boys.
> And you need to provide a link that proves your point.


FBI Table 43.

"FBI — Table 43" Table 43


----------



## Superbadbrutha

Ralph Norton said:


> Walker is the greatest college running back ever.
> What are you?


How many footballs is he going to run in the Senate?


----------



## mudwhistle

Superbadbrutha said:


> FBI Table 43.
> 
> "FBI — Table 43" Table 43


Table 43 is telling.
*Blacks make up 13%* of the total population.....but they're guilty of over *52% of the violent crimes*.
They commit more robberies that whites by over 4000.
Sure.....Whites commit 69% of the rapes....and let's not forget....many of the rapes reported are by 'WHITE HISPANICS'.

But blacks commit over *26% of them*....which means they are committing twice as many as a percentage of their total population.
If they were doing it in line with their population percentage....it would be closer to 13%.
My guess is that many black males are in prison....and if they weren't they'd be committing even more rapes.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

mudwhistle said:


> Table 43 is telling.
> *Blacks make up 13%* of the total population.....but they're guilty of over *52% of the violent crimes*.
> They commit more robberies that whites by over 4000.
> Sure.....Whites commit 69% of the rapes....and let's not forget....many of the rapes reported are by 'WHITE HISPANICS'.
> 
> But blacks commit over *26% of them*....which means they are committing twice as many as a percentage of their total population.
> If they were doing it in line with their population percentage....it would be closer to 13%.
> My guess is that many black males are in prison....and if they weren't they'd be committing even more rapes.


What's the maximum effective range of an excuse?


----------



## mudwhistle

Superbadbrutha said:


> What's the maximum effective range of an excuse?


I would ask you the same thing. For you it's a mile. For me it's about 6 feet.


----------



## Lesh

They'll be coming after birth control next.

Oh they'll say they won't but they said that about abortion too


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Lesh said:


> They'll be coming after birth control next.
> 
> Oh they'll say they won't but they said that about abortion too



Let everyone know when a birth control case comes in front of the court.


----------



## Ghost1776

The best part of all ROE never had an abortion LOL.


----------



## Lesh

Ghost1776 said:


> The best part of all ROE never had an abortion LOL.


Not for lack of trying

Eventually, McCorvey was referred to attorneys Linda Coffee and Sarah Weddington,[16][26] who were looking for pregnant women who were seeking abortions. The case, _Roe v. Wade_ (Henry Wade was the district attorney), *took three years of trials to reach the Supreme Court of the United States, *and McCorvey never attended a single trial. *During the course of the lawsuit, McCorvey gave birth* and placed the baby up for adoption.[2]


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Hellbilly said:


> If the "baby" is in the "womb," it's not a baby. Yet.


Tell that to a happily expectant mother.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

mudwhistle said:


> I would ask you the same thing. For you it's a mile. For me it's about 6 feet.


0 meters would be the correct answer.


----------



## Viktor

AZrailwhale said:


> If Roe is overturned, the congress can pass federal law establishing national and rational standards for abortion.  That’s what should have been done in the first place rather than legislating from the bench.  Congress and the president will have nearly a year to accomplish this and until the mid-terms, the Democrats control both houses of the congress and the White House.  If they have the will they can do it the right way; by legislation.


WRONG. Each of the 50 states will decide for itself. Democracy means the people decide on the laws in their state, It's called Federalism and it is embodied in the 10th amendment.


----------



## mudwhistle

Lesh said:


> They'll be coming after birth control next.
> 
> Oh they'll say they won't but they said that about abortion too


Yeah....and then they'll be wanting to put blacks back in chains.


----------



## mudwhistle

Viktor said:


> WRONG. Each of the 50 states will decide for itself. Democracy means the people decide on the laws in their state, It's called Federalism and it is embodied in the 10th amendment.


For all the hollering about Democracy....Democraps sure seem to hate it. 
The truth is Democrats don't want Democracy. They want everyone to do what they're told.


----------



## initforme

Anyone against birth control is anti american.   It's paramount.   How can anyone have a problem with it.  It is a blessing from our creator.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## daveman

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> It won’t stop with _Roe_ – more citizens’ rights will be subject to attack by conservatives.
> 
> The Republican goal is more government, bigger government at the expense of individual liberty.


If you leftists didn't have projection, you'd be utterly silent.


----------



## daveman

frigidweirdo said:


> Their motto is "smaller government (for us), bigger government (for everyone else)"
> 
> "My religion should the the religion of the country, fuck the US constitution.
> They want to take my guns, but the US constitution protects me. "
> 
> Kind of bullshit compartmentalization.


There are only a handful of people who want to make their religion the law of the land.  Well, Christianity, I mean.

There are an awful lot of people who want to make their religion -- Marxism -- the law of the land.


----------



## daveman

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ‘On Monday night, Politico published a leaked draft opinion from the Supreme Court on a crucial abortion case, which, if formally adopted, would overturn _Roe v. Wade_. It is a devastating document to read, indicating a slim majority of the justices – *four of the five appointed by presidents who lost the popular vote* – are set to end the era of legal abortion in the United States.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion: Conservatives aren't going to stop with abortion, and this draft opinion proves it | CNN
> 
> 
> For American women, the recently-published draft Supreme Court opinion on abortion throws the future into question: What will it mean to live in a country that has made it clear it doesn't see you as an equal citizen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the tyranny of Republican minority rule.


Yes, yes, we know you want to burn the Constitution.  Pesky thing gets in your way, doesn't it?


----------



## daveman

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> True - typical Republican hypocrisy.
> 
> In addition to the ‘small government’ lie, conservatives claim to be ‘advocates’ of “states’ rights” – but “states’ rights” goes out the window when it comes to state firearm regulatory measures, they have no problem with tyrants in black robes legislating from the bench contrary to the will of the people in blue states.


Tell you what -- you blue states keep your abortions and criminalizing self-defense, and the red states can keep their firearms and sanctity of life.  

Oh, but that won't satisfy you, will it?  You believe you have the duty to force your will on everyone.


----------



## daveman

frigidweirdo said:


> Yes, it's "I'll say anything to get what I want, even if it contradicts what I just said".
> 
> Like in the UK, when Brexit was "get out of the EU" and Scottish independence is "better off together".


"We want abortions to be safe, legal, and rare."  Remember that?  It was horseshit.


----------



## daveman

Superbadbrutha said:


> So again, white men telling a woman what she can and can't do with her body.


So somehow, you're a victim of RvW being overturned.

Not getting enough attention today?


----------



## daveman

initforme said:


> I'm for abolishing marriage as a whole.  Call them all unions.  My wife disagrees but that means she's against freedom.


The government has no business in the marriage business, other than recording the fact.


----------



## daveman

Hutch Starskey said:


> As if they don’t occur without legal protections.


The Holocaust occurred with legal protections.


----------



## daveman

Superbadbrutha said:


> Again a right wing Trump Humper wanting to tell a woman what sh can and can't do with HER body.


Maybe she should be more choosy choosing sexual partners.


----------



## daveman

eagle1462010 said:


> Baby has no voice Moonbat


IF IT CANT VOTE DEMOCRAT ITS NOT A PERSON


----------



## mudwhistle

daveman said:


> So somehow, you're a victim of RvW being overturned.
> 
> Not getting enough attention today?


Clearly he hates black babies.


----------



## daveman

Flash said:


> The abortion protestors have spray painted the monument of the Revolutionary War General Nathaniel Greene in our local park with "My body, my choice."
> 
> That is more damage than was done by any of the protesters on 1/6.


Good Gaea, leftists are retarded.


----------



## daveman

Tommy Tainant said:


> This subject has just been covered on UK tv news. It was an extraordinary report with prominent GOPs refusing to discuss the issue, running down corridors and scuttling into offices.
> 
> By contrast they had no problem finding dems willing to talk and ondemn this nonsense.
> 
> Biden looked like a dog with two dicks as these loons have just handed him and his party their big issue to win elections for years to come.
> 
> Anybody left of centre or just normal will not tolerate this nonsense. This is the crazies taking over the right. Joe and kamala have just guaranteed their jobs and trump is fucked.


Human sacrifice isn't the winning issue you've been told it was.


----------



## daveman

Superbadbrutha said:


> What's the maximum effective range of an excuse?


MATH IS RACIST


----------



## Lesh

mudwhistle said:


> Yeah....and then they'll be wanting to put blacks back in chains.


Wouldn't surprise me if they didn't go after gay marriage and interacial marriage


----------



## eagle1462010

Lesh said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if they didn't go after gay marriage and interacial marriage


Hell I thought your weird ass party was going to start marrying barn yard animals.................

Hopefully that doesn't catch on too with the Freak show.









						Woman marries her dog on live TV during British morning show
					

The love between dog and man is an unbreakable bond, but one woman recently took that connection to another level.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Big Bend Texas

initforme said:


> The pill prevents conception.  If there is no conception there is no zygote.   Some idiots would want contraception banned?   That's crazy.   We need Less conceptions.   L E S S.


The official policy of the Catholic Church is anti contraception.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

Lesh said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if they didn't go after gay marriage and interacial marriage


Then you're an idiot.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

eagle1462010 said:


> Hell I thought your weird ass party was going to start marrying barn yard animals.................
> 
> Hopefully that doesn't catch on too with the Freak show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woman marries her dog on live TV during British morning show
> 
> 
> The love between dog and man is an unbreakable bond, but one woman recently took that connection to another level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


If it can be imagined, someone will at least attempt if not do it.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

daveman said:


> So somehow, you're a victim of RvW being overturned.
> 
> Not getting enough attention today?


No I am not a victim, because I am not a woman moron.  My question is what's next?  Hell the Trump candidates lied about abortion when they knew they were going to overturn it.  It's the reason Republicans don't want the John Lewis Voting Bill.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

daveman said:


> MATH IS RACIST


Or are you just stupid.


----------



## mudwhistle

Lesh said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if they didn't go after gay marriage and interacial marriage


Yeah....you'd like that....wouldn't you.
Nope....the fact is Roe v. Wade never should have been allowed to stand on it's own. 
If Democrats wanted it so badly they should have codified it with an amendment to the constitution. 
But then that would totally remove an issue they've been using for 50 years against Republicans. 
If anything.....it's Democrats that want to segregate us from each other.....not the GOP.


----------



## daveman

Superbadbrutha said:


> No I am not a victim, because I am not a woman moron.  My question is what's next?  Hell the Trump candidates lied about abortion when they knew they were going to overturn it.  It's the reason Republicans don't want the John Lewis Voting Bill.


Yes, yes, you're going to be back in chains.  At least, that's what white Democrats want you to believe.


----------



## daveman

Superbadbrutha said:


> Or are you just stupid.


Not me.  That's your fellow leftists.

Racism in our curriculums isn’t limited to history. It’s in math, too.​


----------



## MarathonMike

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Republican senators are giving us a glimpse of the culture war clashes to come. There are already warning signs — including the Texas directive that prohibits parents from legally providing gender-affirming treatment and therapies to their children, as well as various state officials’ questioning whether the Constitution sanctions contraceptive use. Indeed, some Republican senators have gestured toward these future conflicts. In his questions to Jackson, Sen. John Cornyn (R-Tex.) repeatedly sought her views of _Obergefell v. Hodges_, the court’s 2015 decision legalizing same-sex marriage, pressing her as to whether the decision was properly decided. Sen. Marsha Blackburn (R-Tenn.) took her turn at the microphone to criticize _Griswold v. Connecticut_, the 1965 itcase that legalized contraception use. It’s not a stretch to imagine this revisionism extending to _Loving v. Virginia_, the ruling that legalized interracial marriage. A Republican senator recently said he was open to overturning that ruling. He later walked back his comments.
> 
> All this underscores that abortion was never the conservatives’ endgame. It is merely a way station on the path to rolling back a wide range of rights — the rights that scaffold the most intimate aspects of our lives and protect the liberty and equality of marginalized groups.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2022/03/25/ketanji-brown-jackson-roe/
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans’ assault on citizens’ rights and protected liberties has just begun.


The sky is falling the sky is falling!!! They are taking powers away from the Federal government it never should have had!!! Oh noooooooos!!


----------



## Lesh

mudwhistle said:


> Yeah....you'd like that....wouldn't you.
> Nope....the fact is Roe v. Wade never should have been allowed to stand on it's own.
> If Democrats wanted it so badly they should have codified it with an amendment to the constitution.
> But then that would totally remove an issue they've been using for 50 years against Republicans.
> If anything.....it's Democrats that want to segregate us from each other.....not the GOP.


But you freaks claimed you would never over turn Roe.

You were lying???


----------



## eagle1462010

Lesh said:


> But you freaks claimed you would never over turn Roe.
> 
> You were lying???


I never said that..............lol

States Rights............Your Blue States can still kill babies...............Just not in our Red States who are happy to tell you to go to hell on this issue.

You have no right to tell us what to believe............or what we accept as ok.................62 million plus abortions ........time to end it at least in our states.


----------



## munkle

"including the Texas directive that prohibits parents from legally providing gender-affirming treatment and therapies to their children"

oh no!


----------



## Lesh

Ben Shapiro Lets The Cat Out Of The Bag
					

They are coming for gay marriage next.




					crooksandliars.com
				




Never trus a Republican.

YES...they did say they wouldn't overturn Roe...and look


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Lesh said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if they didn't go after gay marriage and interacial marriage



So you're doubly screwed.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Lesh said:


> YES...they did say they wouldn't overturn Roe...and look



Who? Link?


----------



## Zincwarrior

lennypartiv said:


> God wants us to procreate.


God says quit saying what He thinks.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

SweetSue92 said:


> BECAUSE IT'S IN THE CONSTITUTION YOU COMPLETE EGGHEAD
> 
> 2nd amendment ever heard of it???


‘…the language and tone Alito uses overall could encourage more challenges, said Jason Pierceson, professor of political science at the University of Illinois, Springfield. “If the right to privacy is deconstructed or is hollowed out, or is minimized, then those cases in particular have less standing,” Pierceson said.

A challenge to same-sex marriage could come before the high court on religious liberty grounds, for example, such as someone arguing their religious faith prevents them from recognizing same-sex marriage. Cases along those lines have been mostly about exceptions to anti-discrimination laws so far, Pierceson said, “but one could see potentially a broadening of the argument to the fact that maybe same-sex marriage laws are unconstitutional in the first place.”

LGBTQ rights have made rapid progress over the past decade, and public opinion overall has become much more supportive. But especially over the past year there has been a wave of bills in state legislatures aimed at transgender youth sports and healthcare, as well as talking about LGBTQ issues in certain classrooms. Backers of those bills generally argue they’re needed to protect kids and the rights of parents.

Against that backdrop, the draft opinion, if finalized, could “send up a flare” to conservative activists, said Sharon McGowan, legal director at Lambda Legal.

“Overturning Roe will be most dangerous because of the signal it will send lower courts to disregard all the other precedents that exist,” she said.

“It’s starting with abortion. It’s not going to end with abortion,” said Mini Timmaraju, the president of NARAL Pro-Choice America. “So everyone needs to be very vigilant.”’









						Advocates worry other rights at risk if court overturns Roe
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — Little doubt remains about what the Supreme Court plans to do with Roe v. Wade. But uncertainty abounds about ripple effects as the court nears a final opinion expected to overturn the landmark 1973 case that created a nationwide right to abortion.




					apnews.com
				




There is no doubt that the authoritarian right will use the overturning of _Roe_ as ‘justification’ to attack other rights and protected liberties, to allow government further interference in citizens’ private lives, and to codify in public law rightwing racism, bigotry, and hate.


----------



## SweetSue92

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ‘…the language and tone Alito uses overall could encourage more challenges, said Jason Pierceson, professor of political science at the University of Illinois, Springfield. “If the right to privacy is deconstructed or is hollowed out, or is minimized, then those cases in particular have less standing,” Pierceson said.
> 
> A challenge to same-sex marriage could come before the high court on religious liberty grounds, for example, such as someone arguing their religious faith prevents them from recognizing same-sex marriage. Cases along those lines have been mostly about exceptions to anti-discrimination laws so far, Pierceson said, “but one could see potentially a broadening of the argument to the fact that maybe same-sex marriage laws are unconstitutional in the first place.”
> 
> LGBTQ rights have made rapid progress over the past decade, and public opinion overall has become much more supportive. But especially over the past year there has been a wave of bills in state legislatures aimed at transgender youth sports and healthcare, as well as talking about LGBTQ issues in certain classrooms. Backers of those bills generally argue they’re needed to protect kids and the rights of parents.
> 
> Against that backdrop, the draft opinion, if finalized, could “send up a flare” to conservative activists, said Sharon McGowan, legal director at Lambda Legal.
> 
> “Overturning Roe will be most dangerous because of the signal it will send lower courts to disregard all the other precedents that exist,” she said.
> 
> “It’s starting with abortion. It’s not going to end with abortion,” said Mini Timmaraju, the president of NARAL Pro-Choice America. “So everyone needs to be very vigilant.”’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advocates worry other rights at risk if court overturns Roe
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — Little doubt remains about what the Supreme Court plans to do with Roe v. Wade. But uncertainty abounds about ripple effects as the court nears a final opinion expected to overturn the landmark 1973 case that created a nationwide right to abortion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no doubt that the authoritarian right will use the overturning of _Roe_ as ‘justification’ to attack other rights and protected liberties, to allow government further interference in citizens’ private lives, and to codify in public law rightwing racism, bigotry, and hate.



Two days later and already this is not having the impact you wanted.

Gosh. Losing again.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Tommy Tainant said:


> This subject has just been covered on UK tv news. It was an extraordinary report with prominent GOPs refusing to discuss the issue, running down corridors and scuttling into offices.
> 
> By contrast they had no problem finding dems willing to talk and ondemn this nonsense.
> 
> Biden looked like a dog with two dicks as these loons have just handed him and his party their big issue to win elections for years to come.
> 
> Anybody left of centre or just normal will not tolerate this nonsense. This is the crazies taking over the right. Joe and kamala have just guaranteed their jobs and trump is fucked.


Correct.

Now that the Supreme Court has abandoned its role and responsibility as the means by which citizens can seek relief from rightwing authoritarianism and oppression, Americans will need to use the political process to defend their rights and protected liberties from attack by conservatives.


----------



## scruffy

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Correct.
> 
> Now that the Supreme Court has abandoned its role and responsibility as the means by which citizens can seek relief from rightwing authoritarianism and oppression, Americans will need to use the political process to defend their rights and protected liberties from attack by conservatives.


Political process is fine.

But violence will result in dead lefties.

You fuckers think you can protest without looting anything or burning anything to the ground?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Lesh said:


> They'll be coming after birth control next.
> 
> Oh they'll say they won't but they said that about abortion too


True.

Conservatives will also attack the rights of gay and transgender Americans, seek to allow the states to ban same-sex marriage, seek to allow the states to again criminalize being gay and transgender.

We’ll see the balkanization of our rights and protected liberties – indeed, our liberties will no longer be protected, one’s rights will be contingent upon his state of residence, where those in Republican-controlled states will have their rights in constant jeopardy, subject to the capricious whims of partisan politics, no longer safeguarded by the Constitution and rule of law.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Lesh said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if they didn't go after gay marriage and interacial marriage


Also true.

If conservatives are to be consistent with their “states’ rights” dogma, then _Loving v. Virginia_ should be overturned, allowing the states to prohibit interracial marriage, and overturn _Brown v. Board of Education_, allowing the states implement segregation:

“On Tuesday, Republican Sen. Mike Braun of Indiana held a press conference discussing Judge Ketanji Brown Jackson, President Joe Biden’s nominee for the Supreme Court. During his press conference, he asserted that the Supreme Court was wrong in its decision of Loving v. Virginia.”









						Republican Senator Suggests Supreme Court Should Reconsider Loving v. Virginia
					

On Tuesday, Republican Sen. Mike Braun of Indiana held a press conference discussing Judge Ketanji Brown Jackson, President Joe Biden’s nominee for the Supreme Court. During his press conference, he asserted that the Supreme Court was wrong in its decision of Loving v. Virginia. Loving v...




					pwperspective.com


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Lesh said:


> But you freaks claimed you would never over turn Roe.
> 
> You were lying???


Of course conservatives were lying – that’s all dishonest conservatives do.

And conservatives are lying now with they claim they won’t attack other rights and protected liberties.


----------



## scruffy

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Of course conservatives were lying – that’s all dishonest conservatives do.
> 
> And conservatives are lying now with they claim they won’t attack other rights and protected liberties.


Link?

No one made such a claim

YOU are lying


----------



## Tommy Tainant

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Of course conservatives were lying – that’s all dishonest conservatives do.
> 
> And conservatives are lying now with they claim they won’t attack other rights and protected liberties.


This is what you get when yu elect a liar and then h appoints liars.

The Supreme Court is broken and Biden needs to deal with the fact that liars sit there in very important roles making decisions on narrow political lines. 

What that should look likeus probably a bigger court to nullify the liars influence.


----------



## scruffy

Tommy Tainant said:


> This is what you get when yu elect a liar and then h appoints liars.
> 
> The Supreme Court is broken and Biden needs to deal with the fact that liars sit there in very important roles making decisions on narrow political lines.
> 
> What that should look likeus probably a bigger court to nullify the liars influence.


What a petty human being you are.

Typical leftard, though 

So now the SCOTUS is "broken" because you don't agree with one of its rulings?

It's "full of liars" because they're telling you there's no Constitutionally protected Right to murder?

You lefties are INSANE. Completely incapable of logic, among other things


----------



## Superbadbrutha

MarathonMike said:


> The sky is falling the sky is falling!!! They are taking powers away from the Federal government it never should have had!!! Oh noooooooos!!


Yea because the states would have abolished slavery, Jim Crow, given everyone the right to vote.  Oh my bad I was in fantasyland for a moment.


----------



## initforme

Nobody has an issue with interracial marriage.   There is no way interracial marriage could ever be touched.  There is nothing at all wrong with it.


----------



## Golfing Gator

AZrailwhale said:


> If Roe is overturned, the congress can pass federal law establishing national and rational standards for abortion.  That’s what should have been done in the first place rather than legislating from the bench.  Congress and the president will have nearly a year to accomplish this and until the mid-terms, the Democrats control both houses of the congress and the White House.  If they have the will they can do it the right way; by legislation.



It will take 60 votes for such a thing to pass the Senate


----------



## Golfing Gator

initforme said:


> Nobody has an issue with interracial marriage. There is no way interracial marriage could ever be touched. There is nothing at all wrong with it.



There is nothing wrong with same sex marriage either....yet people still have issues with it.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

daveman said:


> The Holocaust occurred with legal protections.


Let’s avoid the problem completely.


----------



## initforme

Same sex marriage is water under the bridge.  99.999 percent don't care too much about it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> True.
> 
> Conservatives will also attack the rights of gay and transgender Americans, seek to allow the states to ban same-sex marriage, seek to allow the states to again criminalize being gay and transgender.
> 
> We’ll see the balkanization of our rights and protected liberties – indeed, our liberties will no longer be protected, one’s rights will be contingent upon his state of residence, where those in Republican-controlled states will have their rights in constant jeopardy, subject to the capricious whims of partisan politics, no longer safeguarded by the Constitution and rule of law.



Yeah, you're pretty well fucked.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Let’s avoid the problem completely.
> 
> View attachment 640788



witlessidiot


----------



## Sunsettommy

Zincwarrior said:


> Here we go.



He is a Catholic nutball who thinks the bible bans contraceptives.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.



Put the bong down.


----------



## Sunsettommy

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.



Now you are into the twilight zone with your silly hyperbole rant since there have been other "precedents" overturned too such as the 1954 decision (9-0) which didn't destroy the country at all and THAT was a far more reaching significant SCOTUS decision attacking the lawless and stupid 1896 decision which is a shitstain on American history.


----------



## daveman

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Correct.
> 
> Now that the Supreme Court has abandoned its role and responsibility as the means by which citizens can seek relief from rightwing authoritarianism and oppression, Americans will need to use the political process to defend their rights and protected liberties from attack by conservatives.


"It's not fair!  Mom said it was the left's turn to be authoritarian and opppressive!"


----------



## daveman

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ...seek to allow the states to again criminalize being gay and transgender.


But you're okay with that when it's Muslim countries.


----------



## daveman

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Of course conservatives were lying – that’s all dishonest conservatives do.
> 
> And conservatives are lying now with they claim they won’t attack other rights and protected liberties.


Conservatives have no obligation to validate your hyper-emotional fear-mongering.


----------



## daveman

Tommy Tainant said:


> This is what you get when yu elect a liar and then h appoints liars.
> 
> The Supreme Court is broken and Biden needs to deal with the fact that liars sit there in very important roles making decisions on narrow political lines.
> 
> What that should look likeus probably a bigger court to nullify the liars influence.


Nobody tells you how to sit in your shithole country and draw dole checks.


----------



## daveman

Hutch Starskey said:


> Let’s avoid the problem completely.
> 
> View attachment 640788


How about people just stop having unprotected sex with pieces of shit?

Or does that idea make you uncomfortable?


----------



## They/Them

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Republican senators are giving us a glimpse of the culture war clashes to come. There are already warning signs — including the Texas directive that prohibits parents from legally providing gender-affirming treatment and therapies to their children, as well as various state officials’ questioning whether the Constitution sanctions contraceptive use. Indeed, some Republican senators have gestured toward these future conflicts. In his questions to Jackson, Sen. John Cornyn (R-Tex.) repeatedly sought her views of _Obergefell v. Hodges_, the court’s 2015 decision legalizing same-sex marriage, pressing her as to whether the decision was properly decided. Sen. Marsha Blackburn (R-Tenn.) took her turn at the microphone to criticize _Griswold v. Connecticut_, the 1965 case that legalized contraception use. It’s not a stretch to imagine this revisionism extending to _Loving v. Virginia_, the ruling that legalized interracial marriage. A Republican senator recently said he was open to overturning that ruling. He later walked back his comments.
> 
> All this underscores that abortion was never the conservatives’ endgame. It is merely a way station on the path to rolling back a wide range of rights — the rights that scaffold the most intimate aspects of our lives and protect the liberty and equality of marginalized groups.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2022/03/25/ketanji-brown-jackson-roe/
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans’ assault on citizens’ rights and protected liberties has just begun.


OP is correct.

I recently had to leave my job as a teacher in Florida because I couldn’t teach my children about my own gender or use of pronouns.

Desantis is ruining that state.

Thankfully I moved to NY where it’s much more inclusive


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

scruffy said:


> Link?
> 
> No one made such a claim
> 
> YOU are lying


‘Justices who comprise the conservative majority on the Supreme Court have long been hostile to the right to privacy that was articulated in _Griswold v. Connecticut_, which protects the right to use contraception. Strict textualist justices claim the word “privacy” is not in the Constitution and thus the right to privacy does not exist.

This is the same rhetorical move that Justice Alito makes in his leaked opinion overturning _Roe v. Wade_. He claims that because the word “abortion” is not in the Constitution ... consequently the right to abortion does not exist.

The problem for our modern society is that many rights we care about have been protected as progeny of _Griswold_. This decision also gave us _Loving v. Virginia_, which invalidated an anti-miscegenation law, as well as _Windsor_ and _Obergefell_, which articulated a right to marriage equality for same-sex couples.

After this [opinion], _Loving, Windsor_, and _Obergefell_ are all on constitutionally thin ice. And the frustrating thing is Justice Alito’s ignoring the Ninth Amendment, which protects Americans’ unenumerated rights. As _Roe _recognized 49 years ago, the right to abortion is protected by the Ninth Amendment.

Or at least it did until this opinion becomes the law of the land.'









						After Roe: 9 legal experts on what rights the Supreme Court might target next
					

Does Justice Alito’s draft opinion hint at future rollbacks on marriage equality, birth control, and other issues?




					www.vox.com
				




Pursuant to this extremist, wrongheaded rightwing judicial dogma, conservatives will continue their attack on the rights and civil liberties of the American people, allowing government to interfere in all manner of personal, private matters clearly not within the purview of the state.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

scruffy said:


> Link?
> 
> No one made such a claim
> 
> YOU are lying


_‘Lawrence v. Texas_, a 2003 decision decriminalizing same-sex sodomy; _Obergefell v. Hodges_, a 2015 decision legalizing same-sex marriage; _Griswold v. Connecticut_, a 1965 decision that legalized contraceptive use; and _Loving v. Virginia_, the 1967 decision legalizing interracial marriage.

More ominously, in a passage emphasizing judicial restraint, Justice Alito underscored that “respect for a legislature’s judgment applies even when the laws at issue concern matters of great social significance and moral substance.” It doesn’t take a clairvoyant to get the gist of this. What issues, beyond abortion, are leavened with “great social significance and moral substance”? Marriage, contraception, and the panoply of “heart and home” rights that scaffold our intimate lives.

Like the abortion right, these rights are implied from the 14th Amendment’s guarantee of liberty and the notion of constitutional privacy. *And like abortion, they will come under fire as conservatives cast about for their next constitutional crusade*.’ _ibid_

Exactly.


----------



## daveman

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ‘Justices who comprise the conservative majority on the Supreme Court have long been hostile to the right to privacy that was articulated in _Griswold v. Connecticut_, which protects the right to use contraception. Strict textualist justices claim the word “privacy” is not in the Constitution and thus the right to privacy does not exist.
> 
> This is the same rhetorical move that Justice Alito makes in his leaked opinion overturning _Roe v. Wade_. He claims that because the word “abortion” is not in the Constitution ... consequently the right to abortion does not exist.
> 
> The problem for our modern society is that many rights we care about have been protected as progeny of _Griswold_. This decision also gave us _Loving v. Virginia_, which invalidated an anti-miscegenation law, as well as _Windsor_ and _Obergefell_, which articulated a right to marriage equality for same-sex couples.
> 
> After this [opinion], _Loving, Windsor_, and _Obergefell_ are all on constitutionally thin ice. And the frustrating thing is Justice Alito’s ignoring the Ninth Amendment, which protects Americans’ unenumerated rights. As _Roe _recognized 49 years ago, the right to abortion is protected by the Ninth Amendment.
> 
> Or at least it did until this opinion becomes the law of the land.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Roe: 9 legal experts on what rights the Supreme Court might target next
> 
> 
> Does Justice Alito’s draft opinion hint at future rollbacks on marriage equality, birth control, and other issues?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pursuant to this extremist, wrongheaded rightwing judicial dogma, conservatives will continue their attack on the rights and civil liberties of the American people, allowing government to interfere in all manner of personal, private matters clearly not within the purview of the state.


You might be interesting to talk to if you'd stop drama-queening for two minutes in a row.


----------



## daveman

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> _‘Lawrence v. Texas_, a 2003 decision decriminalizing same-sex sodomy; _Obergefell v. Hodges_, a 2015 decision legalizing same-sex marriage; _Griswold v. Connecticut_, a 1965 decision that legalized contraceptive use; and _Loving v. Virginia_, the 1967 decision legalizing interracial marriage.
> 
> More ominously, in a passage emphasizing judicial restraint, Justice Alito underscored that “respect for a legislature’s judgment applies even when the laws at issue concern matters of great social significance and moral substance.” It doesn’t take a clairvoyant to get the gist of this. What issues, beyond abortion, are leavened with “great social significance and moral substance”? Marriage, contraception, and the panoply of “heart and home” rights that scaffold our intimate lives.
> 
> Like the abortion right, these rights are implied from the 14th Amendment’s guarantee of liberty and the notion of constitutional privacy. *And like abortion, they will come under fire as conservatives cast about for their next constitutional crusade*.’ _ibid_
> 
> Exactly.


That's still no one making that claim.  That's you fear-mongering.  You know, like you always do.


----------



## Meister

They/Them said:


> OP is correct.
> 
> I recently had to leave my job as a teacher in Florida because I couldn’t teach my children about my own gender or use of pronouns.
> 
> Desantis is ruining that state.
> 
> Thankfully I moved to NY where it’s much more inclusive


So you can groom children to become gender benders?
You are either a male or a female. That's what you teach children.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

initforme said:


> Nobody has an issue with interracial marriage.   There is no way interracial marriage could ever be touched.  There is nothing at all wrong with it.


Yea that is what we heard about a Woman's rights.


----------



## initforme

Contraception is PRIVATE, and no forms of it are anything resembling abortion.  Abortion Cannot be questioned by anyone.


----------



## initforme

All methods of contraception are looked upon favorably by basically everyone.


----------



## They/Them

Meister said:


> You are either a male or a female. That's what you teach children.


That’s a lie









						There Are At Least 15 Gender Identities, According To Psychologists
					

And someone's identity can change over time, experts say.




					www.womenshealthmag.com
				












						Types of gender identity: Types and definitions
					

There are many types of gender identity. Learn more about their definitions, the difference between sex and gender, and how gender exists on a spectrum here.




					www.medicalnewstoday.com
				




There are many different genders and I could go on and on for days talking about them.

Unfortunately there are right wing extremists living in LaLa Land and trying to convince children that there are only 2.


----------



## iceberg

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Republican senators are giving us a glimpse of the culture war clashes to come. There are already warning signs — including the Texas directive that prohibits parents from legally providing gender-affirming treatment and therapies to their children, as well as various state officials’ questioning whether the Constitution sanctions contraceptive use. Indeed, some Republican senators have gestured toward these future conflicts. In his questions to Jackson, Sen. John Cornyn (R-Tex.) repeatedly sought her views of _Obergefell v. Hodges_, the court’s 2015 decision legalizing same-sex marriage, pressing her as to whether the decision was properly decided. Sen. Marsha Blackburn (R-Tenn.) took her turn at the microphone to criticize _Griswold v. Connecticut_, the 1965 case that legalized contraception use. It’s not a stretch to imagine this revisionism extending to _Loving v. Virginia_, the ruling that legalized interracial marriage. A Republican senator recently said he was open to overturning that ruling. He later walked back his comments.
> 
> All this underscores that abortion was never the conservatives’ endgame. It is merely a way station on the path to rolling back a wide range of rights — the rights that scaffold the most intimate aspects of our lives and protect the liberty and equality of marginalized groups.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2022/03/25/ketanji-brown-jackson-roe/
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans’ assault on citizens’ rights and protected liberties has just begun.


democrats won't be happy with 1 statue only removed.


----------



## Meister

They/Them said:


> That’s a lie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There Are At Least 15 Gender Identities, According To Psychologists
> 
> 
> And someone's identity can change over time, experts say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.womenshealthmag.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Types of gender identity: Types and definitions
> 
> 
> There are many types of gender identity. Learn more about their definitions, the difference between sex and gender, and how gender exists on a spectrum here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medicalnewstoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many different genders and I could go on and on for days talking about them.
> 
> Unfortunately there are right wing extremists living in LaLa Land and trying to convince children that there are only 2.


You   either have a YY chromosome or you have a XY chromosome.  Anything else is just pretending.


----------



## Meister

They/Them said:


> Unfortunately there are right wing extremists living in LaLa Land and trying to convince children that there are only 2.


And you are trying to confuse them. 2 genders, that's all.


----------



## BS Filter

Superbadbrutha said:


> How many footballs is he going to run in the Senate?


You hate Walker cause he be Black.


----------



## They/Them

Meister said:


> You   either have a YY chromosome or you have a XY chromosome.  Any thing else is just pretending.


Oh yeah?

Google “how many genders are there”

Then get back to me


----------



## BS Filter

mudwhistle said:


> Yeah....and then they'll be wanting to put blacks back in chains.


At least take their guns away so they stop shooting each other.


----------



## BS Filter

Superbadbrutha said:


> Yea that is what we heard about a Woman's rights.


So you actually believe killing your child is a Constitutional right?  Show me.


----------



## Meister

They/Them said:


> Oh yeah?
> 
> Google “how many genders are there”
> 
> Then get back to me


Oh yeah?  I don't need to.  I'm sure there are woke sites that make up shit.
You want to pretend?  That's your God given right, but don't teach the children
with your slanted views.  It will only confuse them.


----------



## BS Filter

They/Them said:


> Oh yeah?
> 
> Google “how many genders are there”
> 
> Then get back to me


Pretending is fun, but you're either a male or female. Duh!!


----------



## They/Them

Meister said:


> Oh yeah?  I don't need to.  I'm sure there are woke sites that make up shit.
> You want to pretend?  That's your God given right, but don't teach the children
> with your slanted views.  It will only confuse them.


Sorry to break it to you, but you’re in the minority 
Most media sites and corporations would agree with me. 

You know it, which is why you refuse to do a simple search.


----------



## Meister

They/Them said:


> Sorry to break it to you, but you’re in the minority
> Most media sites and corporations would agree with me.
> 
> You know it, which is why you refuse to do a simple search.


You can pretend all you want, just quit with the indoctrinating of the children.
I'm glad that you had to leave Florida, it shows that not all states have gone woke
with this bullshit.


----------



## Chuz Life

I followed a distinctive cloud of butt hurt to this thread. 

So, what's up?

Anything news?


----------



## daveman

They/Them said:


> Sorry to break it to you, but you’re in the minority
> Most media sites and corporations would agree with me.
> 
> You know it, which is why you refuse to do a simple search.


----------



## lennypartiv

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> _‘Lawrence v. Texas_, a 2003 decision decriminalizing same-sex sodomy; _Obergefell v. Hodges_, a 2015 decision legalizing same-sex marriage; _Griswold v. Connecticut_, a 1965 decision that legalized contraceptive use; and _Loving v. Virginia_, the 1967 decision legalizing interracial marriage.


Obviously the citizens in those states wanted those laws to exist.  They voted in the legislators who passed the bills which became law to make those acts illegal.  Don't you want a moral America?


----------



## daveman

lennypartiv said:


> Obviously the citizens in those states wanted those laws to exist.  They voted in the legislators who passed the bills which became law to make those acts illegal.  Don't you want a moral America?


No, he doesn't.


----------



## BS Filter

They/Them said:


> That’s a lie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There Are At Least 15 Gender Identities, According To Psychologists
> 
> 
> And someone's identity can change over time, experts say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.womenshealthmag.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Types of gender identity: Types and definitions
> 
> 
> There are many types of gender identity. Learn more about their definitions, the difference between sex and gender, and how gender exists on a spectrum here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medicalnewstoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many different genders and I could go on and on for days talking about them.
> 
> Unfortunately there are right wing extremists living in LaLa Land and trying to convince children that there are only 2.


I'm sure you could go on and on for days, but reality is still reality.  The children belong to the parents.  Mind your own business.


----------



## iceberg

candycorn said:


> Ridiculous thread.  Utter garbage..


just like every other one you join.


----------



## They/Them

BS Filter said:


> I'm sure you could go on and on for days, but reality is still reality.  The children belong to the parents.  Mind your own business.


Actually children belong to the teachers in the classroom. Even the president of the United States says that.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

daveman said:


> How about people just stop having unprotected sex with pieces of shit?
> 
> Or does that idea make you uncomfortable?


Great! Mandate male contraception and the problem disappears.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

They/Them said:


> Actually children belong to the teachers in the classroom. Even the president of the United States says that.



He may say it, but he's senile.


----------



## BS Filter

They/Them said:


> Actually children belong to the teachers in the classroom. Even the president of the United States says that.


The President of the United States has dementia.  The children belong to their parents.


----------



## daveman

Hutch Starskey said:


> Great! Mandate male contraception and the problem disappears.


Oh, look -- yet another male leftist who believes women are utterly helpless and need men making their decisions for them.

Damn, dude -- it's the 21st Century.  Get with the program.  Women are people, not livestock.


----------



## Meister

They/Them said:


> Actually children belong to the teachers in the classroom. Even the president of the United States says that.


What??????


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

“Texas Gov. Greg Abbott (R) on Wednesday said his administration may challenge a Supreme Court ruling that states must provide free public education to all children, including undocumented immigrants.”









						Abbott says Texas could challenge Supreme Court ruling that states educate all, including undocumented
					

Texas Gov. Greg Abbott (R) on Wednesday said his administration may challenge a Supreme Court ruling that states must provide free public education to all children, including undocumented immigrant…




					thehill.com
				




Further proof that the racist, bigoted, hateful authoritarian right will use overturning _Roe_ as ‘justification’ to challenge other settled, accepted case law.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Texas Gov. Greg Abbott (R) on Wednesday said his administration may challenge a Supreme Court ruling that states must provide free public education to all children, including undocumented immigrants.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abbott says Texas could challenge Supreme Court ruling that states educate all, including undocumented
> 
> 
> Texas Gov. Greg Abbott (R) on Wednesday said his administration may challenge a Supreme Court ruling that states must provide free public education to all children, including undocumented immigrant…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Further proof that the racist, bigoted, hateful authoritarian right will use overturning _Roe_ as ‘justification’ to challenge other settled, accepted case law.



They're gonna overturn all your bad laws.........


----------



## Ringtone

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Republican senators are giving us a glimpse of the culture war clashes to come. There are already warning signs — including the Texas directive that prohibits parents from legally providing gender-affirming treatment and therapies to their children, as well as various state officials’ questioning whether the Constitution sanctions contraceptive use. Indeed, some Republican senators have gestured toward these future conflicts. In his questions to Jackson, Sen. John Cornyn (R-Tex.) repeatedly sought her views of _Obergefell v. Hodges_, the court’s 2015 decision legalizing same-sex marriage, pressing her as to whether the decision was properly decided. Sen. Marsha Blackburn (R-Tenn.) took her turn at the microphone to criticize _Griswold v. Connecticut_, the 1965 case that legalized contraception use. It’s not a stretch to imagine this revisionism extending to _Loving v. Virginia_, the ruling that legalized interracial marriage. A Republican senator recently said he was open to overturning that ruling. He later walked back his comments.
> 
> All this underscores that abortion was never the conservatives’ endgame. It is merely a way station on the path to rolling back a wide range of rights — the rights that scaffold the most intimate aspects of our lives and protect the liberty and equality of marginalized groups.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2022/03/25/ketanji-brown-jackson-roe/
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans’ assault on citizens’ rights and protected liberties has just begun.


You're an hysterical leftist lunatic.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

BS Filter said:


> You hate Walker cause he be Black.


Is that all you've got, shithead.


----------



## Superbadbrutha

BS Filter said:


> So you actually believe killing your child is a Constitutional right?  Show me.


Well I tell you what, why don't they just snip you then the woman doesn't have to worry about getting pregnant.


----------



## CowboyTed

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *All this underscores that abortion was never the conservatives’ endgame.*
> 
> Who said it was? Link?


Biden said it a few days ago...

Truth is GOP is not about freedom but about appeasing its base... They have a huge group of so called Christians (I am a Christian and these fuckers read a different Bible) who all about fucking your freedoms...

You think they will be happy at Abortion or Gender rights, then there will be the gays, then the Muslims, then the pot smokers, then contraception, Porn, Provocative dress, ....

These guys did read 'Love thy Neighbour as yourself..."

*This will be fuck your freedoms, by the time even the most right wing figure out the democracy will be fucked..*


----------



## eagle1462010

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Texas Gov. Greg Abbott (R) on Wednesday said his administration may challenge a Supreme Court ruling that states must provide free public education to all children, including undocumented immigrants.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abbott says Texas could challenge Supreme Court ruling that states educate all, including undocumented
> 
> 
> Texas Gov. Greg Abbott (R) on Wednesday said his administration may challenge a Supreme Court ruling that states must provide free public education to all children, including undocumented immigrant…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Further proof that the racist, bigoted, hateful authoritarian right will use overturning _Roe_ as ‘justification’ to challenge other settled, accepted case law.


Lol  Force the govt to pick up the tab for ignoring our laws


----------



## eagle1462010

CowboyTed said:


> Biden said it a few days ago...
> 
> Truth is GOP is not about freedom but about appeasing its base... They have a huge group of so called Christians (I am a Christian and these fuckers read a different Bible) who all about fucking your freedoms...
> 
> You think they will be happy at Abortion or Gender rights, then there will be the gays, then the Muslims, then the pot smokers, then contraception, Porn, Provocative dress, ....
> 
> These guys did read 'Love thy Neighbour as yourself..."
> 
> *This will be fuck your freedoms, by the time even the most right wing figure out the democracy will be fucked..*


Demscracy is gone when your side picks and choses the laws you will obey.

Demacracy is gone when you harvest votes and steal elections


Democracy is gone when your side Doxxes people and calls for violence.  Like right now on Scotus.

Demacracy is gone when politicians decide what business they will support 
For payment


Your side has no moral leg to stand on


----------



## initforme

Abortion is its own entity.   
Many conservatives are for freedom therefore they are for the legalization of pot.  They don't care about gay marriage.   You can't paint with a broad brush.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

initforme said:


> All methods of contraception are looked upon favorably by basically everyone.


As is Roe. That means nothing to these regressive puritans.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

daveman said:


> Oh, look -- yet another male leftist who believes women are utterly helpless and need men making their decisions for them.
> 
> Damn, dude -- it's the 21st Century.  Get with the program.  Women are people, not livestock.


Yet regulated as livestock by men. Looks like you can’t stomach the idea of regulating male reproductive practices in order to preserve life.


----------



## eagle1462010

Hutch Starskey said:


> Yet regulated as livestock by men. Looks like you can’t stomach the idea of regulating male reproductive practices in order to preserve life.


My God.............You peeps are freaking weird.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

eagle1462010 said:


> My God.............You peeps are freaking weird.


Why is that weird? I thought preserving life was the goal. All means should be employed to achieve that .


----------



## eagle1462010

Hutch Starskey said:


> Why is that weird? I thought preserving life was the goal. All means should be employed to achieve that .


Ok then...........We just need to send all you Lunatics to China.  Thanks.


----------



## CowboyTed

fncceo said:


> Can't we keep the interracial marriage?
> 
> View attachment 639637


 Nope... Not healthy, are we sure that girl looks like a Christian? She could be leading that good Christian boy from the path of God...

Any way if you allow interracial marriage you are just encouraging immigration...


----------



## fncceo

CowboyTed said:


> Nope... Not healthy, are we sure that girl looks like a Christian? She could be leading that good Christian boy from the path of God...
> 
> Any way if you allow interracial marriage you are just encouraging immigration...



I couldn't marry a xtian girl anyway...


----------



## Golfing Gator

daveman said:


> Oh, look -- yet another male leftist who believes women are utterly helpless and need men making their decisions for them.
> 
> Damn, dude -- it's the 21st Century. Get with the program. Women are people, not livestock.



That is what this whole row about RvW is about, men making decisions for women.


----------



## fncceo

Golfing Gator said:


> That is what this whole row about RvW is about, men making decisions for women.



How do you know they're men or women...


----------



## scruffy

They/Them said:


> OP is correct.
> 
> I recently had to leave my job as a teacher in Florida because I couldn’t teach my children about my own gender or use of pronouns.
> 
> Desantis is ruining that state.
> 
> Thankfully I moved to NY where it’s much more inclusive


So now you're grooming children in NY ?


----------



## scruffy

They/Them said:


> There are many different genders and I could go on and on for days talking about them.



Bullshit.

Science rules leftards every time.

There are only men, women, and medical conditions. That's it, that's all.




They/Them said:


> Unfortunately there are right wing extremists living in LaLa Land and trying to convince children that there are only 2.


If I ever encounter you in a classroom with my child I'll have you stripped of your teaching credentials and you'll never teach anyone ever again.


----------



## scruffy

They/Them said:


> Actually children belong to the teachers in the classroom. Even the president of the United States says that.


The POTUS is a retarded senile pedophile.

And YOU are the paid servant of parents and YOU WILL OBEY THEM, whether you like it or not.

Your sex life is NOT APPROPRIATE to discuss in the classroom. ANY classroom.


----------



## fncceo

They/Them said:


> I recently had to leave my job as a teacher in Florida because I couldn’t teach my children about my own gender or use of pronouns.



Sure you did.


----------



## fncceo

They/Them said:


> Actually children belong to the teachers in the classroom.



Then you can pay to raise them ... My kid wants a new iPad ... pony up!


----------



## scruffy

They/Them said:


> I recently had to leave my job as a teacher in Florida because I couldn’t teach my children about my own gender or use of pronouns.


Florida thanks you for leaving 

Its children alone


----------



## Hutch Starskey

eagle1462010 said:


> Ok then...........We just need to send all you Lunatics to China.  Thanks.


Lunatics?
It’s you lunatics who are behind this.


----------



## eagle1462010

Hutch Starskey said:


> Lunatics?
> It’s you lunatics who are behind this.


62 million abortions and im tye lunatic.   Huh

Lol


----------



## Hutch Starskey

eagle1462010 said:


> 62 million abortions and im tye lunatic.   Huh
> 
> Lol


Indeed.


----------



## lennypartiv

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Texas Gov. Greg Abbott (R) on Wednesday said his administration may challenge a Supreme Court ruling that states must provide free public education to all children


Shutting down the public schools would be one of the best things we could do in this country.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

CowboyTed said:


> Biden said it a few days ago...
> 
> Truth is GOP is not about freedom but about appeasing its base... They have a huge group of so called Christians (I am a Christian and these fuckers read a different Bible) who all about fucking your freedoms...
> 
> You think they will be happy at Abortion or Gender rights, then there will be the gays, then the Muslims, then the pot smokers, then contraception, Porn, Provocative dress, ....
> 
> These guys did read 'Love thy Neighbour as yourself..."
> 
> *This will be fuck your freedoms, by the time even the most right wing figure out the democracy will be fucked..*



*Biden said it a few days ago...*

He's speaking for conservatives?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

frigidweirdo said:


> Get this.
> 
> 75% of pregnancies end in abortion before the mother even knows she's pregnant.
> 
> This is NATURAL.
> 
> They're still "children", and yet they DIE.
> 
> Your GOD is killing more babies than anyone else.
> 
> 
> Oh, and then we should talk about babies who died in Afghanistan, Iraq, Syria, Libya, Yemen, Somalia, Columbia and other places the US has decided to go warring and whoring in to make a profit.
> 
> Shall we talk about the kids who are getting toxic chemicals, the shit in the food, all the problems that happen to these kids once they're born that Republicans love to push on people because.... IT MAKES MONEY.
> 
> You can't be bothered to look after your own planet because "it costs money", and then you go off on one about abortions. Makes me sick.


A miscarriage is not an abortion.


----------



## frigidweirdo

EvilCat Breath said:


> A miscarriage is not an abortion.


Actually it is. 

The body will often abort the fetus because there's a problem.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ‘On Monday night, Politico published a leaked draft opinion from the Supreme Court on a crucial abortion case, which, if formally adopted, would overturn _Roe v. Wade_. It is a devastating document to read, indicating a slim majority of the justices – *four of the five appointed by presidents who lost the popular vote* – are set to end the era of legal abortion in the United States.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion: Conservatives aren't going to stop with abortion, and this draft opinion proves it | CNN
> 
> 
> For American women, the recently-published draft Supreme Court opinion on abortion throws the future into question: What will it mean to live in a country that has made it clear it doesn't see you as an equal citizen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the tyranny of Republican minority rule.



indicating a slim majority of the justices – *four of the five appointed by presidents who lost the popular vote*

Three out of five.

Four of the nine justices were appointed by presidents who received less than 50% of the vote.

It's a travesty!!!


----------



## Golfing Gator

scruffy said:


> Science rules leftards every time.



Gender has nothing to do with science. 

Science deals with sex, not gender.  

You all are really not very well educated


----------



## Blackrook

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Republican senators are giving us a glimpse of the culture war clashes to come. There are already warning signs — including the Texas directive that prohibits parents from legally providing gender-affirming treatment and therapies to their children, as well as various state officials’ questioning whether the Constitution sanctions contraceptive use. Indeed, some Republican senators have gestured toward these future conflicts. In his questions to Jackson, Sen. John Cornyn (R-Tex.) repeatedly sought her views of _Obergefell v. Hodges_, the court’s 2015 decision legalizing same-sex marriage, pressing her as to whether the decision was properly decided. Sen. Marsha Blackburn (R-Tenn.) took her turn at the microphone to criticize _Griswold v. Connecticut_, the 1965 case that legalized contraception use. It’s not a stretch to imagine this revisionism extending to _Loving v. Virginia_, the ruling that legalized interracial marriage. A Republican senator recently said he was open to overturning that ruling. He later walked back his comments.
> 
> All this underscores that abortion was never the conservatives’ endgame. It is merely a way station on the path to rolling back a wide range of rights — the rights that scaffold the most intimate aspects of our lives and protect the liberty and equality of marginalized groups.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2022/03/25/ketanji-brown-jackson-roe/
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans’ assault on citizens’ rights and protected liberties has just begun.


Clayton, you're one of the biggest idiots on this forum. But also, you're arrogant because you're educated.


----------



## lennypartiv

scruffy said:


> So now you're grooming children in NY ?


Sounds about right for a liberal.


----------



## daveman

Hutch Starskey said:


> Yet regulated as livestock by men. Looks like you can’t stomach the idea of regulating male reproductive practices in order to preserve life.


Have you cut off your penis so other men don't rape?

Forcibly sterilizing people is violating their bodily autonomy.  I thought you guys opposed that.

Guess not.


----------



## daveman

Golfing Gator said:


> That is what this whole row about RvW is about, men making decisions for women.


If women aren't ready to have children, perhaps they should be more choosy with their sexual partners and more responsible for protecting themselves.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

daveman said:


> Have you cut off your penis so other men don't rape?
> 
> Forcibly sterilizing people is violating their bodily autonomy.  I thought you guys opposed that.
> 
> Guess not.


I said nothing of forcibly sterilizing people. That is from your damaged imagination.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

daveman said:


> If women aren't ready to have children, perhaps they should be more choosy with their sexual partners and more responsible for protecting themselves.


No responsibility mentioned whatsoever for the man of course.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Hutch Starskey said:


> No responsibility mentioned whatsoever for the man of course.


How can a man take any responsibility when a woman is screaming it's my body it's my right?


----------



## initforme

One cannot be against abortion AND against any form of contraception.  Not possible.


----------



## mamooth

Blackrook said:


> Clayton, you're one of the biggest idiots on this forum. But also, you're arrogant because you're educated.


And you consistently use insults to avoid debate, as you just did.

Now that we've clarified positions, what does that have to do with your fascist lust to use the power of the state to force all infidels to obey your barbarous religious edicts?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> How can a man take any responsibility when a woman is screaming it's my body it's my right?


Honestly. Can you read?  The context was provided by the post I responded to . Start there before reposting.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

initforme said:


> One cannot be against abortion AND against any form of contraception.  Not possible.


It’s not only possible but will be the new reality here shortly.


----------



## mamooth

daveman said:


> If women aren't ready to have children, perhaps they should be more choosy with their sexual partners and more responsible for protecting themselves.


Ah, the slut-shaming tactic.

Not all pro-lifers have serious issues with women. Just almost all of them.

Needless to say, spending your days dwelling on whether people are having sex in a manner you approve of is _not_ normal. It's about as far from normal as someone can get.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Hutch Starskey said:


> Honestly. Can you read?  The context was provided by the post I responded to . Start there before reposting.


I read the bullshit you wrote and the question still stands
 Don't back down now and dodge like you normally do.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I read the bullshit you wrote and the question still stands
> Don't back down now and dodge like you normally do.


Read the bullshit I responded to , dope.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Hutch Starskey said:


> Read the bullshit I responded to , dope.


I'm asking about your content dodge boy.


----------



## daveman

Hutch Starskey said:


> I said nothing of forcibly sterilizing people. That is from your damaged imagination.


"Great! Mandate male contraception and the problem disappears."

Recognize that?

Oh, wait -- you lefties are okay with the idea of government mandating people take medicine.


----------



## daveman

Hutch Starskey said:


> No responsibility mentioned whatsoever for the man of course.


Same goes for men:  Don't have sex if you're not willing to father the child you might conceive.  

Did you really expect any different?  Did you think I'd say men bear no responsibility?  Because that would be as stupid as leftists insisting women bear no responsibility.


----------



## daveman

mamooth said:


> Ah, the slut-shaming tactic.
> 
> Not all pro-lifers have serious issues with women. Just almost all of them.
> 
> Needless to say, spending your days dwelling on whether people are having sex in a manner you approve of is _not_ normal. It's about as far from normal as someone can get.


I see you haven't yet grasped the simple concept that people aren't required to ask your approval for their opinions.

My views apply to men, as well.  

It's so amazingly easy to not get pregnant/get someone pregnant.  Of course, leftists view abortion as a perfectly viable form of birth control.

Leftists are kinda fucked in the head.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

daveman said:


> I see you haven't yet grasped the simple concept that people aren't required to ask your approval for their opinions.
> 
> My views apply to men, as well.
> 
> It's so amazingly easy to not get pregnant/get someone pregnant.  Of course, leftists view abortion as a perfectly viable form of birth control.
> 
> Leftists are kinda fucked in the head.


‘Leading antiabortion groups and their allies in Congress have been meeting behind the scenes to plan a national strategy that would kick in if the Supreme Court rolls back abortion rights this summer, including a push for a strict nationwide ban on the procedure if Republicans retake power in Washington.

[…]

A group of Republican senators has discussed at multiple meetings the possibility of banning abortion at around six weeks, said Sen. James Lankford (Okla.), who was in attendance and said he would support the legislation. Sen. Joni Ernst (R-Iowa) will introduce the legislation in the Senate, according to an antiabortion advocate with knowledge of the discussions who spoke on the condition of anonymity to discuss internal strategy.’



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2022/05/02/abortion-ban-roe-supreme-court-mississippi/
		


_“Let the states decide”_ – rightwing lie.

Again, the reprehensible, authoritarian right won’t stop at overturning _Roe_.


----------



## daveman

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ‘Leading antiabortion groups and their allies in Congress have been meeting behind the scenes to plan a national strategy that would kick in if the Supreme Court rolls back abortion rights this summer, including a push for a strict nationwide ban on the procedure if Republicans retake power in Washington.
> 
> […]
> 
> A group of Republican senators has discussed at multiple meetings the possibility of banning abortion at around six weeks, said Sen. James Lankford (Okla.), who was in attendance and said he would support the legislation. Sen. Joni Ernst (R-Iowa) will introduce the legislation in the Senate, according to an antiabortion advocate with knowledge of the discussions who spoke on the condition of anonymity to discuss internal strategy.’
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2022/05/02/abortion-ban-roe-supreme-court-mississippi/
> 
> 
> 
> _“Let the states decide”_ – rightwing lie.
> 
> Again, the reprehensible, authoritarian right won’t stop at overturning _Roe_.


Nothing but hyperemotional fear-mongering.  Sit down, Waldo.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

Not just a Republican...MURICAN thing.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Devastated by the Abortion News? Try Primal Screaming
					

Hours after news broke of the draft decision that would overturn Roe v. Wade, New Yorkers gathered to protest, commiserate, and shout at placards of the faces of the six conservative Supreme Court Justices.




					www.newyorker.com


----------



## scruffy

Toddsterpatriot said:


> indicating a slim majority of the justices – *four of the five appointed by presidents who lost the popular vote*
> 
> Three out of five.
> 
> Four of the nine justices were appointed by presidents who received less than 50% of the vote.
> 
> It's a travesty!!!


Take a pill.

Presidents don't appoint Justices, they nominate them


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I'm asking about your content dodge boy.


No shit. Just not within the context of the post I responded to, dope.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

daveman said:


> "Great! Mandate male contraception and the problem disappears."
> 
> Recognize that?
> 
> Oh, wait -- you lefties are okay with the idea of government mandating people take medicine.


Contraception is not sterilization, dope.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Hutch Starskey said:


> No shit. Just not within the context of the post I responded to, dope.





Hutch Starskey said:


> Honestly. Can you read?  The context was provided by the post I responded to . Start there before reposting.


How can a man take any responsibility when a woman is screaming it's my body it's my right? 
Now answer the fucking question.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> How can a man take any responsibility when a woman is screaming it's my body it's my right?
> Now answer the fucking question.


Those are both my posts saying the exact same thing, dope. Apparently you cannot read very well.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Hutch Starskey said:


> Those are both my posts saying the exact same thing, dope. Apparently you cannot read very well.


You are a lying sack of shit that's not your post


bigrebnc1775 said:


> How can a man take any responsibility when a woman is screaming it's my body it's my right?


You dodged this question.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You are a lying sack of shit that's not your post
> 
> You dodged this question.


Damn you are dumb. You quote me and then tell me it isn’t my post. 
The question is retarded. Nonsensical to the discussion.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Hutch Starskey said:


> Damn you are dumb. You quote me and then tell me it isn’t my post.
> The question is retarded. Nonsensical to the discussion.


Look stupid what you had quoted was my post 


Hutch Starskey said:


> No responsibility mentioned whatsoever for the man of course.


bigrebnc1775 said:
How can a man take any responsibility when a woman is screaming it's my body it's my right?
NOW ANSWER THE QUESTION.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

scruffy said:


> Take a pill.
> 
> Presidents don't appoint Justices, they nominate them



Relax, I'm mocking the liberal idiot.


----------



## daveman

Hutch Starskey said:


> Contraception is not sterilization, dope.


Yet you still want government to mandate it with threat of violence.  

How very Soviet of you.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Look stupid what you had quoted was my post
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> How can a man take any responsibility when a woman is screaming it's my body it's my right?
> NOW ANSWER THE QUESTION.


It’s a dumbfuck question that is not within the context of the post I responded to, dope. 
I never asserted anything that you are asking about, you illiterate fuck.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

daveman said:


> Yet you still want government to mandate it with threat of violence.
> 
> How very Soviet of you.


Like they’re doing for women? Yes.


----------



## mamooth

daveman said:


> My views apply to men, as well.


You only started pretending that _after_ you were called out for being a pervy misogynist douche.

That is, you're lying, because that's what fascist control-freaks do.

Of course, what really gives you a thrill is knowing how you hold the position on abortion as the Nazis, other fascist regimes, and various Islamic Republics.


----------



## bendog

frigidweirdo said:


> Actually it is.
> 
> The body will often abort the fetus because there's a problem.


Or when a woman has been raped!!!!  This is scientifically proven!!!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Hutch Starskey said:


> It’s a dumbfuck question that is not within the context of the post I responded to, dope.
> I never asserted anything that you are asking about, you illiterate fuck.


It's a dumb fucking question to you because you a dumb fucking person. 
You asserted a question about a man responsibility's. You illiterate fuck say stupid shit. So tell me how can a man take responsibility when a woman is screaming my body my right 
Leftists are illiterate fucks with no common sense.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> It's a dumb fucking question to you because you a dumb fucking person.
> You asserted a question about a man responsibility's. You illiterate fuck say stupid shit. So tell me how can a man take responsibility when a woman is screaming my body my right
> Leftists are illiterate fucks with no common sense.


Never once did it occur to you to go back and actually read what I responded to. Not once. 

That’s why you’re a dumbfuck.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

mamooth said:


> You only started pretending that _after_ you were called out for being a pervy misogynist douche.
> 
> That is, you're lying, because that's what fascist control-freaks do.
> 
> Of course, what really gives you a thrill is knowing how you hold the position on abortion as the Nazis, other fascist regimes, and various Islamic Republics.


Facism is what we've had with democrats fighting for almost fifty years to allow killing the unwanted out of convenience.

Now it will go to the states where it should have always remained and be decided through the democratic process.

Why are you afraid of democracy?


----------



## Big Bend Texas

mamooth said:


> Ah, the slut-shaming tactic.
> 
> Not all pro-lifers have serious issues with women. Just almost all of them.
> 
> Needless to say, spending your days dwelling on whether people are having sex in a manner you approve of is _not_ normal. It's about as far from normal as someone can get.


The only issues I'm seeing here on the part of you folks losing your minds over the Supreme Court tossing out a bad decision that never should have been made much less upheld.

Why do you fear democracy?


----------



## Big Bend Texas

Hutch Starskey said:


> No responsibility mentioned whatsoever for the man of course.


Unless she's being raped the woman is always the ultimate decider about having sex and using birth control.

Her body, her choice, her responsibility.

You can say what you want about men's responsibility but you cant' have it both ways.  If the woman has the right, she also has the responsibility not to make babies she doesn't want.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Hutch Starskey said:


> Never once did it occur to you to go back and actually read what I responded to. Not once.
> 
> That’s why you’re a dumbfuck.


I don't give a flying fuck what you were responding to.  
bigrebnc1775 said:
How can a man take any responsibility when a woman is screaming it's my body it's my right?
NOW ANSWER THE QUESTION


----------



## Big Bend Texas

daveman said:


> Have you cut off your penis so other men don't rape?


Ok this is all getting nutty.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

Hutch Starskey said:


> Like they’re doing for women? Yes.


Women are not being forced to get abortion or use birth control.

Ridiculous argument.


----------



## daveman

Hutch Starskey said:


> Like they’re doing for women? Yes.


But it's okay when you do it.


----------



## daveman

mamooth said:


> You only started pretending that _after_ you were called out for being a pervy misogynist douche.
> 
> That is, you're lying, because that's what fascist control-freaks do.
> 
> Of course, what really gives you a thrill is knowing how you hold the position on abortion as the Nazis, other fascist regimes, and various Islamic Republics.


Oh, shaddap, you retard.


----------



## daveman

Big Bend Texas said:


> Facism is what we've had with democrats fighting for almost fifty years to allow killing the unwanted out of convenience.
> 
> Now it will go to the states where it should have always remained and be decided through the democratic process.
> 
> Why are you afraid of democracy?


Leftists hate people making their own decisions, because leftists believe they should make everyone's decisions for them...despite their inability to competently live their own lives.


----------



## daveman

Big Bend Texas said:


> Ok this is all getting nutty.


Leftists are like that.

Some men father children they don't take responsibility for?

Sterilize all men.

Some people illegally use guns?

Disarm law-abiding people.

Leftists are morons.


----------



## initforme

I would say both sides hate people making their own decisions.   I don't buy into the confines of what ANY party NOR country tells me I should buy into.    What do you say to that?


----------



## Big Bend Texas

bendog said:


> Or when a woman has been raped!!!!  This is scientifically proven!!!


No that hasn't been proven, that's why traditionally women don't announce publicly that they are pregnant since a very high percentage of pregnancies are inviable and self terminate due to the death of the embryo or due to incompatibility with the mother.

It's no as "spontaneous abortion" and it happens in up to 25% of pregnancies or more.









						New Research Shows Most Human Pregnancies End in Miscarriage
					

It's treated as a taboo subject, but miscarriages of pregnancy happen a lot.




					www.sciencealert.com


----------



## Big Bend Texas

daveman said:


> Leftists are like that.
> 
> Some men father children they don't take responsibility for?
> 
> Sterilize all men.
> 
> Some people illegally use guns?
> 
> Disarm law-abiding people.
> 
> Leftists are morons.


Don't wait up late for me to argue against any of those points.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

initforme said:


> I would say both sides hate people making their own decisions.   I don't buy into the confines of what ANY party NOR country tells me I should buy into.    What do you say to that?


Well like it or not any country you live in is going to limit what you can do, and how and when you can do it in many cases.


----------



## initforme

Laws I follow customs I never bought into.   My divine right not to.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

initforme said:


> I would say both sides hate people making their own decisions.   I don't buy into the confines of what ANY party NOR country tells me I should buy into.    What do you say to that?





initforme said:


> Laws I follow customs I never bought into.   My divine right not to.


That isn't what you said.


----------



## daveman

initforme said:


> I would say both sides hate people making their own decisions.   I don't buy into the confines of what ANY party NOR country tells me I should buy into.    What do you say to that?


I say that's how all Americans should be.


----------



## initforme

No Dave you are lying.   If you are on the far right you're for me accepting you're party's beliefs which NOT ONE that I accept.  NOT ONE.   I share none of your ideals nor do I accept any of the Dems.   See how that works?


----------



## Big Bend Texas

initforme said:


> No Dave you are lying.   If you are on the far right you're for me accepting you're party's beliefs which NOT ONE that I accept.  NOT ONE.   I share none of your ideals nor do I accept any of the Dems.   See how that works?


What you do have to accept is that laws are going to be passed limiting and regulating abortion and that we have to live  under those laws or face the consequences.


----------



## initforme

Abortion isn't an issue for me.  I'm fine with overturning whatever laws you want.  .i support a ton more promotion of contraception of which both parties have failed miserably to do.   That's the true way to lower it but if you're a democrat or republican you're just too dumb and repugnantly stupid to figure it out.


----------



## mamooth

daveman said:


> Leftists hate people making their own decisions,


Sad pervy anti-abortion control freaks don't get to project like that. Yes, they'll try, but the liberty-minded will point out their staggering hypocrisy.


----------



## mamooth

daveman said:


> Leftists are like that.


Using absurdity to point out your stinking hypocrisy doesn't make us stupid. It just makes you a hypocrite, a coward, and a piss-chuggign fascist imbecile.

You're literally too 'effin stupid to understand satire. No wonder the fascists brainwashed you so easily.


----------



## mamooth

Big Bend Texas said:


> The only issues I'm seeing here on the part of you folks losing your minds over the Supreme Court tossing out a bad decision that never should have been made much less upheld.


You're claiming there is no right to privacy?

You're actually going that full-metal fascist? And you're bragging about it?



Big Bend Texas said:


> Why do you fear democracy?


By your twisted anti-liberty logic, allowing individual states to decide if slavery is okay is pro-democracy.

Anways, the pro-life minority is demanding a national ban, despite being a very small minority. And you're kissing their tyrant asses, so you're clearly backing the anti-democracy faction here.

You can demonstrate you're not a democracy-hating fascist. Just unequivably condemn the Republican party for attempting a national ban.


----------



## frigidweirdo

bendog said:


> Or when a woman has been raped!!!!  This is scientifically proven!!!



Are you saying no woman has ever given birth after being raped?


----------



## daveman

initforme said:


> No Dave you are lying.   If you are on the far right you're for me accepting you're party's beliefs which NOT ONE that I accept.  NOT ONE.   I share none of your ideals nor do I accept any of the Dems.   See how that works?


Whatever.


----------



## daveman

mamooth said:


> Sad pervy anti-abortion control freaks don't get to project like that. Yes, they'll try, but the liberty-minded will point out their staggering hypocrisy.


Hush, you gibbering retard.


----------



## daveman

mamooth said:


> Using absurdity to point out your stinking hypocrisy doesn't make us stupid. It just makes you a hypocrite, a coward, and a piss-chuggign fascist imbecile.
> 
> You're literally too 'effin stupid to understand satire. No wonder the fascists brainwashed you so easily.


Why are you talking to me, you retard?  Nobody wants the bullshit you're selling.


----------



## daveman

mamooth said:


> You're claiming there is no right to privacy?
> 
> You're actually going that full-metal fascist? And you're bragging about it?
> 
> 
> By your twisted anti-liberty logic, allowing individual states to decide if slavery is okay is pro-democracy.
> 
> Anways, the pro-life minority is demanding a national ban, despite being a very small minority. And you're kissing their tyrant asses, so you're clearly backing the anti-democracy faction here.
> 
> You can demonstrate you're not a democracy-hating fascist. Just unequivably condemn the Republican party for attempting a national ban.


Republicans are inconvenient for you.  Maybe you should try to abort them.

Leftists love aborting inconvenient people, or, as it's rightly called, "filling mass graves".


----------



## Big Bend Texas

daveman said:


> Republicans are inconvenient for you.  Maybe you should try to abort them.
> 
> Leftists love aborting inconvenient people, or, as it's rightly called, "filling mass graves".


If they could convince republicans to become rabidly pro abortion they would hold power perpetually until the dissolution of the country.

Maybe they should have been trying to sell it as a positive to the opposition instead of demonizing them?


----------



## daveman

Big Bend Texas said:


> If they could convince republicans to become rabidly pro abortion they would hold power perpetually until the dissolution of the country.
> 
> Maybe they should have been trying to sell it as a positive to the opposition instead of demonizing them?


Not sure how rational people are going to be convinced that inconvenient people should be killed.  But it worked in Germany, didn't it?


----------



## Big Bend Texas

daveman said:


> Not sure how rational people are going to be convinced that inconvenient people should be killed.  But it worked in Germany, didn't it?


That's why in fifty years they have yet to accomplish it.


----------



## daveman

Big Bend Texas said:


> That's why in fifty years they have yet to accomplish it.


They've had all this time to codify RvW as Federal law.

But they didn't.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

daveman said:


> They've had all this time to codify RvW as Federal law.
> 
> But they didn't.


Which won't hold up under the rationale they used to reverse Roe sending it back to the states under the 9th and 10th Amendments.


----------



## DGS49

Stupid comment.

The Court is saying that this sort of policy decision - outside anything stated or inferable from the Constitution - must be made by the Peoples' representatives in Congress and/or the state legislatures.

The draft decision says NOTHING about whether a prohibitive abortion regime (which prevailed for the first 200 years of the Republic) or a liberal abortion regime is better public policy.  The whole POINT of the decision is that that is not the Court's decision to make.

Jesus!


----------



## Big Bend Texas

DGS49 said:


> Stupid comment.
> 
> The Court is saying that this sort of policy decision - outside anything stated or inferable from the Constitution - must be made by the Peoples' representatives in Congress and/or the state legislatures.
> 
> The draft decision says NOTHING about whether a prohibitive abortion regime (which prevailed for the first 200 years of the Republic) or a liberal abortion regime is better public policy.  The whole POINT of the decision is that that is not the Court's decision to make.
> 
> Jesus!


Stupid comments are flowing like rainwater on this topic right now.


----------



## Independentthinker

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Republican senators are giving us a glimpse of the culture war clashes to come. There are already warning signs — including the Texas directive that prohibits parents from legally providing gender-affirming treatment and therapies to their children, as well as various state officials’ questioning whether the Constitution sanctions contraceptive use. Indeed, some Republican senators have gestured toward these future conflicts. In his questions to Jackson, Sen. John Cornyn (R-Tex.) repeatedly sought her views of _Obergefell v. Hodges_, the court’s 2015 decision legalizing same-sex marriage, pressing her as to whether the decision was properly decided. Sen. Marsha Blackburn (R-Tenn.) took her turn at the microphone to criticize _Griswold v. Connecticut_, the 1965 case that legalized contraception use. It’s not a stretch to imagine this revisionism extending to _Loving v. Virginia_, the ruling that legalized interracial marriage. A Republican senator recently said he was open to overturning that ruling. He later walked back his comments.
> 
> All this underscores that abortion was never the conservatives’ endgame. It is merely a way station on the path to rolling back a wide range of rights — the rights that scaffold the most intimate aspects of our lives and protect the liberty and equality of marginalized groups.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2022/03/25/ketanji-brown-jackson-roe/
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans’ assault on citizens’ rights and protected liberties has just begun.


Democrats would not be satisfied with sticking to one issue if they eliminated the filibuster. They would use it to further a bunch of their political goals, including staying in power forever. Don't go implying that it is only one party who wants total control. Both parties do.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Big Bend Texas said:


> Unless she's being raped the woman is always the ultimate decider about having sex and using birth control.
> 
> Her body, her choice, her responsibility.
> 
> You can say what you want about men's responsibility but you cant' have it both ways.  If the woman has the right, she also has the responsibility not to make babies she doesn't want.


Like I said. You “Commanders of The Republic of Gilead” believe men have no responsibility at all for negligently impregnating a woman. None.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

daveman said:


> But it's okay when you do it.


No,dope. If you do it to women to preserve life, the penalty should be shared by both parties.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Big Bend Texas said:


> Women are not being forced to get abortion or use birth control.
> 
> Ridiculous argument.


No. Just forced to have a child against their will, dope. 
Now tell us again how mask mandates are tyranny.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I don't give a flying fuck what you were responding to.
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> How can a man take any responsibility when a woman is screaming it's my body it's my right?
> NOW ANSWER THE QUESTION


Of course you don’t. That’s why you posted dumb shit that had nothing to do with what I posted.


----------



## eagle1462010

Hutch Starskey said:


> No. Just forced to have a child against their will, dope.
> Now tell us again how mask mandates are tyranny.


Who made her spread her legs Moonbat.

Now tell me which law in blue states get overturned if Roe v Wade gets obertyrned?


----------



## eagle1462010

Hutch Starskey said:


> Like I said. You “Commanders of The Republic of Gilead” believe men have no responsibility at all for negligently impregnating a woman. None.


Lol  Tell that to the large number paying child support.  Lmao


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Big Bend Texas said:


> Facism is what we've had with democrats fighting for almost fifty years to allow killing the unwanted out of convenience.
> 
> Now it will go to the states where it should have always remained and be decided through the democratic process.
> 
> Why are you afraid of democracy?


This is a lie. 

Fascism is the sole purview of the right 

Conservatives forcing women to give birth against their will through force of law is further proof of that. 

Why are you afraid of limited government and individual liberty?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

eagle1462010 said:


> Who made her spread her legs Moonbat.
> 
> Now tell me which law in blue states get overturned if Roe v Wade gets obertyrned?


Yes. Only some states will be slave states, dope. What could go wrong?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

eagle1462010 said:


> Lol  Tell that to the large number paying child support.  Lmao


We’re talking about preserving life, dope. Not child support. Abortions would not be necessary if unintended pregnancies could be eliminated. It’s men who impregnate women. The culture surrounding the responsibilities of men needs to be seriously updated. Who makes him dump a load without protection?


----------



## eagle1462010

Hutch Starskey said:


> Yes. Only some states will be slave states, dope. What could go wrong?


No slavery Moonbat.  Officials elected to do as the majority believes.  And doesnt stop them from going out of state to do it.

Ill bet most of your protesters dont even know rhis.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

eagle1462010 said:


> No slavery Moonbat.  Officials elected to do as the majority believes.  And doesnt stop them from going out of state to do it.
> 
> Ill bet most of your protesters dont even know rhis.


If they have the means to that is. 
Tell us some more about how mask mandates are tyranny.


----------



## eagle1462010

Hutch Starskey said:


> We’re talking about preserving life, dope. Not child support. Abortions would not be necessary if unintended pregnancies could be eliminated. It’s men who impregnate women. The culture surrounding the responsibilities of men needs to be seriously updated. Who makes him dump a load without protection?


Lol.  Women can say wrap it are you are not getting any.  They cam also take the pill.  Ir get tubes tied if they want no more.  Abortion shouldnt be birth control.  And blue states dont have laws to overturn.


----------



## eagle1462010

Hutch Starskey said:


> If they have the means to that is.
> Tell us some more about how mask mandates are tyranny.


Masks can kiss my ass.  And as always ill wear them when my chain link fence stops mosquitoes.

Size matters with a virus.  You just are too stupid to know it or you are a payed troll bitch


----------



## hadit

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.


Who would be surprised to find those same arguments being made about overturning Plessy? Precedent just means it takes more to overturn a decision, but no decision is ever written in stone. I also wonder just how many out there actually believe that overturning Roe makes abortion illegal. I believe the VAST majority of those currently weeping and wailing about women being thrown into chains won't see a single difference in their state's laws regarding abortion.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

eagle1462010 said:


> Lol.  Women can say wrap it are you are not getting any.  They cam also take the pill.  Ir get tubes tied if they want no more.  Abortion shouldnt be birth control.  And blue states dont have laws to overturn.


Or men should just not impregnate her in the first place.


----------



## eagle1462010

Hutch Starskey said:


> Or men should just not impregnate her in the first place.


Yawn.  You just trolling


----------



## hadit

Hutch Starskey said:


> Or men should just not impregnate her in the first place.


That too.


----------



## lennypartiv

hadit said:


> Who would be surprised to find those same arguments being made about overturning Plessy?


What should be overturned is Obergefell, Griswald, and Loving.  Clearly those rulings were made by activist judges.


----------



## Redfish

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Republican senators are giving us a glimpse of the culture war clashes to come. There are already warning signs — including the Texas directive that prohibits parents from legally providing gender-affirming treatment and therapies to their children, as well as various state officials’ questioning whether the Constitution sanctions contraceptive use. Indeed, some Republican senators have gestured toward these future conflicts. In his questions to Jackson, Sen. John Cornyn (R-Tex.) repeatedly sought her views of _Obergefell v. Hodges_, the court’s 2015 decision legalizing same-sex marriage, pressing her as to whether the decision was properly decided. Sen. Marsha Blackburn (R-Tenn.) took her turn at the microphone to criticize _Griswold v. Connecticut_, the 1965 case that legalized contraception use. It’s not a stretch to imagine this revisionism extending to _Loving v. Virginia_, the ruling that legalized interracial marriage. A Republican senator recently said he was open to overturning that ruling. He later walked back his comments.
> 
> All this underscores that abortion was never the conservatives’ endgame. It is merely a way station on the path to rolling back a wide range of rights — the rights that scaffold the most intimate aspects of our lives and protect the liberty and equality of marginalized groups.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2022/03/25/ketanji-brown-jackson-roe/
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans’ assault on citizens’ rights and protected liberties has just begun.



no one wants to overturn Roe.   What the SC leaked decision says is that the issue belongs with the voters of each state.  The decision, if it becomes final, merely says that it is not a federal issue and must be decided by the voters of each state.  Your state will likely keep abortion legal with no restrictions, mine likely will keep it legal with restrictions.  None of that would make abortion illegal on a national level.  Its amazing how full of shit the lying media makes your small liberal heads.


----------



## hadit

Redfish said:


> no one wants to overturn Roe.   What the SC leaked decision says is that the issue belongs with the voters of each state.  The decision, if it becomes final, merely says that it is not a federal issue and must be decided by the voters of each state.  Your state will likely keep abortion legal with no restrictions, mine likely will keep it legal with restrictions.  None of that would make abortion illegal on a national level.  Its amazing how full of shit the lying media makes your small liberal heads.


They have to. It's the best way to gin up fear and anger because it's simple and easy for the uninformed to understand.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Conservatives forcing women to give birth against their will through force of law is further proof of that.


Abortion is not the only alternative to giving birth and abortion with limits is always going to be lawful in the US.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

hadit said:


> They have to. It's the best way to gin up fear and anger because it's simple and easy for the uninformed to understand.


Keeping the nation ever more divided and at odds with one another is their only route to permanent power.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

Hutch Starskey said:


> No. Just forced to have a child against their will, dope.
> Now tell us again how mask mandates are tyranny.


Abortion is not the only alternative to pregnancy and abortion within limits is always going to be available in the US.

We only get to lawfully take lives of others under very limited conditions and every child that is aborted is a life being snuffed out.

The time to choose is before you make a new life.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

eagle1462010 said:


> Lol  Tell that to the large number paying child support.  Lmao


Men to them are nothing but sperm donors and walking checkbooks.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

Hutch Starskey said:


> Or men should just not impregnate her in the first place.


Unless she's being raped the woman is absolutely in control of that.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

lennypartiv said:


> What should be overturned is Obergefell, Griswald, and Loving.  Clearly those rulings were made by activist judges.


Or the 14th Amendment... .


----------



## daveman

Hutch Starskey said:


> No,dope. If you do it to women to preserve life, the penalty should be shared by both parties.


People should be more choosy about who they have sex with.


----------



## mamooth

eagle1462010 said:


> Who made her spread her legs Moonbat.


^^^
Sad pervy woman-hating POS.

Pro-lifers, it's not normal to spend your days obsessing on whether other people are having sex properly. Only the most perverted demented cult losers do that. 

That's you all. And that's why normal people keep their children away from you, and why dogs instinctively avoid you.


----------



## daveman

Hutch Starskey said:


> Like I said. You “Commanders of The Republic of Gilead” believe men have no responsibility at all for negligently impregnating a woman. None.


That's dumb as hell.  

Meanwhile, leftists believe women have no responsibility at all for negligently getting pregnant.


----------



## daveman

Hutch Starskey said:


> We’re talking about preserving life, dope. Not child support. Abortions would not be necessary if unintended pregnancies could be eliminated. It’s men who impregnate women. The culture surrounding the responsibilities of men needs to be seriously updated. Who makes him dump a load without protection?


Who allows him to?  And why does she bear no responsibility?


----------



## Big Bend Texas

Hutch Starskey said:


> No. Just forced to have a child against their will, dope.
> Now tell us again how mask mandates are tyranny.


Abortion is in no way the only alternative to having a baby dimwit.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

Hutch Starskey said:


> Like I said. You “Commanders of The Republic of Gilead” believe men have no responsibility at all for negligently impregnating a woman. None.


Unless she's being raped she's the ultimate decider of what goes into her body.

By your logic a man who impregnates a woman should be able to prevent her from having an abortion if he's willing to assume all responsibility and take custody of the child once it's born.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

daveman said:


> That's dumb as hell.
> 
> Meanwhile, leftists believe women have no responsibility at all for negligently getting pregnant.


Women apparently cant say no, or use birth control themselves.


----------



## eagle1462010

mamooth said:


> ^^^
> Sad pervy woman-hating POS.
> 
> Pro-lifers, it's not normal to spend your days obsessing on whether other people are having sex properly. Only the most perverted demented cult losers do that.
> 
> That's you all. And that's why normal people keep their children away from you, and why dogs instinctively avoid you.


I dont give a shit if you have sex hang gliding.    Stop killing unborn babies because your too stupid to use protection


----------



## daveman

Big Bend Texas said:


> Women apparently cant say no, or use birth control themselves.


That's what pro-aborts want people to believe.  Women are utterly helpless.


----------



## mamooth

daveman said:


> That's what pro-aborts want people to believe.  Women are utterly helpless.


What _are_ you babbling about now, tardboi?

We liberty-minded people think women are intelligent people who make their own intelligent decisions.

In stark opposition, you think the state should be making all their decisions.

A woman's body does not belong to you, your church, or especially to your precious big statist government.

I understand you can't understand that. It concerns liberty, and that concept is just too alien to you.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

mamooth said:


> What _are_ you babbling about now, tardboi?
> 
> We liberty-minded people think women are intelligent people who make their own intelligent decisions.
> 
> In stark opposition, you think the state should be making all their decisions.
> 
> A woman's body does not belong to you, your church, or especially to your precious big statist government.
> 
> I understand you can't understand that. It concerns liberty, and that concept is just too alien to you.


Or what conservatives perceive liberty to be, they see as a threat.

The neo-fascist authoritarian right must compel conformity and punish dissent and expressions of individual liberty.

And as fascists, conservatives use the authority of the state to destroy the individual liberty they fear.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

mamooth said:


> What _are_ you babbling about now, tardboi?
> 
> We liberty-minded people think women are intelligent people who make their own intelligent decisions.
> 
> In stark opposition, you think the state should be making all their decisions.
> 
> A woman's body does not belong to you, your church, or especially to your precious big statist government.
> 
> I understand you can't understand that. It concerns liberty, and that concept is just too alien to you.


Then why can't they make the decision to avoid getting pregnant in the first place?


----------



## Big Bend Texas

mamooth said:


> A woman's body does not belong to you, your church, or especially to your precious big statist government.


It isn't about her body, it's about the body she wants to dismember and flush.

Only one of the people directly affected by an abortion gets a vote and a choice, it's up to the rest of us to speak and vote the the one with no vote and no voice.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> And as fascists, conservatives use the authority of the state to destroy the individual liberty they fear.


There is no "right" to deny rights to others absent them using unlawful force against you or due process.

The baby has rights too, not the least of which is a right to life.


----------



## daveman

mamooth said:


> What _are_ you babbling about now, tardboi?
> 
> We liberty-minded people think women are intelligent people who make their own intelligent decisions.
> 
> In stark opposition, you think the state should be making all their decisions.
> 
> A woman's body does not belong to you, your church, or especially to your precious big statist government.
> 
> I understand you can't understand that. It concerns liberty, and that concept is just too alien to you.


Shaddap, you lying retard.


----------



## daveman

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Or what conservatives perceive liberty to be, they see as a threat.
> 
> The neo-fascist authoritarian right must compel conformity and punish dissent and expressions of individual liberty.
> 
> And as fascists, conservatives use the authority of the state to destroy the individual liberty they fear.


You can shaddap, too.  Leftists are lying retards who can't survive without projection.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

daveman said:


> Shaddap, you lying retard.


"Liberty" means killing your unborn child now.

Who'd have ever believed we be there even ten years ago?


----------



## daveman

Big Bend Texas said:


> There is no "right" to deny rights to others absent them using unlawful force against you or due process.
> 
> The baby has rights too, not the least of which is a right to life.


That simple fact pisses off the pro-abort death cultists.


----------



## daveman

Big Bend Texas said:


> "Liberty" means killing your unborn child now.
> 
> Who'd have ever believed we be there even ten years ago?


Hell, even ten years ago, they were afraid to condemn Islamic terrorism.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Big Bend Texas said:


> Abortion is not the only alternative to pregnancy and abortion within limits is always going to be available in the US.
> 
> We only get to lawfully take lives of others under very limited conditions and every child that is aborted is a life being snuffed out.
> 
> The time to choose is before you make a new life.


Just not available to those without the means of traveling across multiple states. Men not negligently impregnating women is the the best alternative to pregnancy.


----------



## eagle1462010

Hutch Starskey said:


> Just not available to those without the means of traveling across multiple states. Men not negligently impregnating women is the the best alternative to pregnancy.


More excuses from the barbarians


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Big Bend Texas said:


> Men to them are nothing but sperm donors and walking checkbooks.


Men impregnate women, dope.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

eagle1462010 said:


> More excuses from the barbarians


The barbarians are the men who negligently impregnate women.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Big Bend Texas said:


> Unless she's being raped the woman is absolutely in control of that.


WTF???
A man is a mindless cum dumper?


----------



## eagle1462010

Hutch Starskey said:


> The barbarians are the men who negligently impregnate women.


More bs.  Rape is against the law Moonbat


----------



## Redfish

Hutch Starskey said:


> Just not available to those without the means of traveling across multiple states. Men not negligently impregnating women is the the best alternative to pregnancy.


so the women do not participate in getting pregnant?   is every pregnancy the result of rape?   that is what you are implying, moron.


----------



## Redfish

Hutch Starskey said:


> Just not available to those without the means of traveling across multiple states. Men not negligently impregnating women is the the best alternative to pregnancy.


let see, so now the issue is that states voting might cause travel for abortions?   Really?


----------



## Dayton3

Mashmont said:


> The pill is essentially an abortifacient because it prevents implantantion of the embryo on the uterine wall.  So the pill should be banned.



As far as I'm concerned life doesn't begin until implantation occurs


----------



## Redfish

Dayton3 said:


> As far as I'm concerned life doesn't begin until implantation occurs


then vote that way in your state.   if your opinion is the majority, it will prevail, if not, it won't


----------



## lennypartiv

Hutch Starskey said:


> Just not available to those without the means of traveling across multiple states. Men not negligently impregnating women is the the best alternative to pregnancy.


If the women don't spread their legs, they don't get pregnant.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

lennypartiv said:


> If the women don't spread their legs, they don't get pregnant.


Brilliant ! Just fucking brilliant


----------



## Dayton3

lennypartiv said:


> If the women don't spread their legs, they don't get pregnant.



Well to be fair,  though rarer they can get pregnant by being ridden doggy style.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Big Bend Texas said:


> "Liberty" means killing your unborn child now.
> 
> Who'd have ever believed we be there even ten years ago?


Liberty means being free from unwarranted government interference in citizens' personal, private decisions such as whether to have a child or not. 


Liberty means limited government where individuals know best how to conduct their private lives, not the state.


----------



## daveman

Hutch Starskey said:


> Just not available to those without the means of traveling across multiple states. Men not negligently impregnating women is the the best alternative to pregnancy.


Still would like to hear how women bear absolutely no responsibility in getting pregnant.


----------



## daveman

Redfish said:


> let see, so now the issue is that states voting might cause travel for abortions?   Really?


Nothing preventing pro-aborts from funding travel for those women, is there?


----------



## jbrownson0831

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Liberty means being free from unwarranted government interference in citizens' personal, private decisions such as whether to have a child or not.
> 
> 
> Liberty means limited government where individuals know best how to conduct their private lives, not the state.


Murder is not up for consideration, its against the law.


----------



## eagle1462010

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Liberty means being free from unwarranted government interference in citizens' personal, private decisions such as whether to have a child or not.
> 
> 
> Liberty means limited government where individuals know best how to conduct their private lives, not the state.


Were you denied the choice of not having sex or protection while having it?

Nope.


----------



## Dayton3

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Liberty means being free from unwarranted government interference in citizens' personal, private decisions such as whether to have a child or not.
> 
> 
> Liberty means limited government where individuals know best how to conduct their private lives, not the state.



Doesn't that assume that citizens know how best to conduct their private lives.?   Nothing I've seen suggests as much.


----------



## lennypartiv

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Brilliant ! Just fucking brilliant


It is brilliant.  It's the oldest form of birth control.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

lennypartiv said:


> It is brilliant.  It's the oldest form of birth control.


You're an INCEL, aren't you?


----------



## Dayton3

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You're an INCEL, aren't you?


believing in moral behavior makes someone an "INCEL"?


----------



## mamooth

daveman said:


> That simple fact pisses off the pro-abort death cultists.


You've made your point. You literally get off on hating.

That's the most depraved kind of perversion.

That's why dogs instinctively avoid you, and why normal people move their children away from you. All creatures can sense that you're not right.


----------



## daveman

mamooth said:


> You've made your point. You literally get off on hating.
> 
> That's the most depraved kind of perversion.
> 
> That's why dogs instinctively avoid you, and why normal people move their children away from you. All creatures can sense that you're not right.


Why are you still talking to me, you lying, projecting piece of shit?  Are you trying to make yourself feel better?  Do you recognize you are a lying, projecting piece of shit, but you just can't change?

That's a you problem, Slappy.  I'm not your therapist.  Piss off.


----------



## mamooth

daveman said:


> Why are you still talking to me, you lying, projecting piece of shit?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

eagle1462010 said:


> More bs.  Rape is against the law Moonbat


Only you mentioned rape , dope.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

daveman said:


> Still would like to hear how women bear absolutely no responsibility in getting pregnant.


Who the fuck said that they don't bear responsibility.? That is not the point here ? The point is that women get pregnant when they are not ready to have a child or when they are not physically able to have a child and they need access to appropriate medical care. Why do you hate women so much. They are probably not real fond of you either. I bet you are an INCEL!


----------



## eagle1462010

Hutch Starskey said:


> Only you mentioned rape , dope.


You da one saying forced Moonbat


----------



## Chuz Life

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Liberty means being free from unwarranted government interference in citizens' personal, private decisions such as whether to have a child or not.


Ummm.  If you are pregnant, you are already "with child." 

Here's yer sign.


----------



## daveman

mamooth said:


>


I don't hate you, despite your pitiful need to be hated.  Don't you have any other thing besides projection?

Hate is a tremendous waste of emotional energy.  I've got better things to do.


----------



## daveman

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Who the fuck said that they don't bear responsibility.? That is not the point here ? The point is that women get pregnant when they are not ready to have a child or when they are not physically able to have a child and they need access to appropriate medical care. Why do you hate women so much. They are probably not real fond of you either. I bet you are an INCEL!


Goodness, you're a moron.

Why are women getting pregnant when they're not ready to have a child?  Not getting pregnant is so amazingly easy.  But idiot leftists like you insist they simply can't help getting pregnant.  

I love women.  Women are amazing.  I've been married to my high school sweetheart for 31 years next month.  I love being her husband.  

So, unsurprisingly, you're just mindlessly lashing out.  You know, like usual.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

eagle1462010 said:


> You da one saying forced Moonbat


Nope.


----------



## eagle1462010

Hutch Starskey said:


> Nope.


It was in your post...........Forced to carry..................Who forced you to have sex?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

eagle1462010 said:


> It was in your post...........Forced to carry..................Who forced you to have sex?


Link it, dope. Nowhere did I reference rape.


----------



## eagle1462010

Hutch Starskey said:


> Link it, dope. Nowhere did I reference rape.


You said FORCED to carry a baby.........Which would IMPLY RAPE.

Again..........Who forced you to carry a baby..........dId it get their BY MAGIC...........

Forced sex is Rape...........it is AGAINST THE LAW.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *All this underscores that abortion was never the conservatives’ endgame.*
> 
> Who said it was? Link?



Let me guess.  He just now discovered that conservatives have positions on a wide range of social issues, and he thinks his previous ignorance constitutes proof of some "nefarious conspiracy".


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

jbrownson0831 said:


> Murder is not up for consideration, its against the law.


Clearly conservatives believe the state knows better than individuals what’s in an individual’s best interest.


----------



## Cecilie1200

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Supreme Court set to overturn Roe v. Wade, leaked draft opinion shows: report
> 
> 
> The Supreme Court has voted to strike down Roe v. Wade, according to an unprecedented leak of a draft opinion written by Justice Samuel Alito and obtained by Politico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"We hold that Roe and Casey must be overruled," Justice Samuel Alito writes in the document,_
> 
> I say that we hold that the Supreme Court is no longer legitimate. The Democrats need to RISE UP and start civil war to protect women and their right to privacy. This is unbelievable to see 5 people try and change 50 years of precedent. This will destroy the COUNTRY.



"If we can't have our way, the country has to be destroyed!  We refuse to live in a country where anyone but us gets what they want!  Waaaahhhh!!!"

At least you're being honest about what you are, and freeing us from the necessity of pretending that you're an American or a decent person.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Hellbilly said:


> If the "baby" is in the "womb," it's not a baby. Yet.



Why are there scare quotes around the word womb?  I get that you're ignorant enough to think a baby isn't a baby until you want it to be, but are you claiming a womb isn't really a womb, too?


----------



## daveman

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Clearly conservatives believe the state knows better than individuals what’s in an individual’s best interest.


Clearly you're a dumbass.


----------



## eagle1462010

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Clearly conservatives believe the state knows better than individuals what’s in an individual’s best interest.


We sure as hell know whos got the unborn babies interest.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

daveman said:


> Clearly you're a dumbass.


Women have already been traveling to free states to exercise their right to privacy.

The authoritarian right will do anything to stop women from exercising their privacy rights, which is why Republicans won’t stop with just overturning Roe.









						An Illinois 'oasis' opens a window onto America in a post-Roe v. Wade era | CNN
					

On a winding road just off Interstate 64 in southern Illinois, past a Holiday Inn, an antiques mall and a TGI Fridays, the squat brick Planned Parenthood clinic is a window onto a post-Roe v. Wade America. Thousands are expected to travel there after Roe was struck down.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## eagle1462010

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Women have already been traveling to free states to exercise their right to privacy.
> 
> The authoritarian right will do anything to stop women from exercising their privacy rights, which is why Republicans won’t stop with just overturning Roe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Illinois 'oasis' opens a window onto America in a post-Roe v. Wade era | CNN
> 
> 
> On a winding road just off Interstate 64 in southern Illinois, past a Holiday Inn, an antiques mall and a TGI Fridays, the squat brick Planned Parenthood clinic is a window onto a post-Roe v. Wade America. Thousands are expected to travel there after Roe was struck down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


Right to Murder.  There fixed it for you.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

eagle1462010 said:


> You said FORCED to carry a baby.........Which would IMPLY RAPE.
> 
> Again..........Who forced you to carry a baby..........dId it get their BY MAGIC...........
> 
> Forced sex is Rape...........it is AGAINST THE LAW.


No such thing is implied, you illiterate retard.


----------



## eagle1462010

Hutch Starskey said:


> No such thing is implied, you illiterate retard.


You used forced to carry.  Lol

Was it a gun.  Lmao


----------



## Hutch Starskey

eagle1462010 said:


> You used forced to carry.  Lol
> 
> Was it a gun.  Lmao


Rape applies to how she was impregnated, you dipshit retard.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

eagle1462010 said:


> Right to Murder.  There fixed it for you.


Clearly there’s no limit to the right’s depravity when it comes to their neo-fascist authoritarianism.









						Ricketts Vows Total Abortion Ban if Roe Overturned, Even for Rape, Incest
					

Nebraska Governor Pete Ricketts called Roe v. Wade "a horrible constitutional decision" on Sunday, and is hopeful the Supreme Court will overturn it.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## eagle1462010

Hutch Starskey said:


> Rape applies to how she was impregnated, you dipshit retard.


Well that is how babies are made Moonbat.  Forced to carry.  Well are yoy talking about the virgin Mary?


----------



## eagle1462010

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Clearly there’s no limit to the right’s depravity when it comes to their neo-fascist authoritarianism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricketts Vows Total Abortion Ban if Roe Overturned, Even for Rape, Incest
> 
> 
> Nebraska Governor Pete Ricketts called Roe v. Wade "a horrible constitutional decision" on Sunday, and is hopeful the Supreme Court will overturn it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com


Clearly you have no morals if you agree to late term anortion.


----------



## daveman

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Women have already been traveling to free states to exercise their right to privacy.
> 
> The authoritarian right will do anything to stop women from exercising their privacy rights, which is why Republicans won’t stop with just overturning Roe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Illinois 'oasis' opens a window onto America in a post-Roe v. Wade era | CNN
> 
> 
> On a winding road just off Interstate 64 in southern Illinois, past a Holiday Inn, an antiques mall and a TGI Fridays, the squat brick Planned Parenthood clinic is a window onto a post-Roe v. Wade America. Thousands are expected to travel there after Roe was struck down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


Maybe you should start an Abortion Underground Railroad.


----------



## Unkotare

toobfreak said:


> ...
> 
> Just because you CAN do something doesn't necessarily mean you SHOULD do it.
> ...


Meaning what, in context of Loving v Virginia?


----------



## Ropey

mudwhistle said:


> For all the hollering about Democracy....Democraps sure seem to hate it.
> The truth is Democrats don't want Democracy. They want everyone to do what they're told.


That's why they call themselves "Democrats".  They are not Democrat_ic_.

Democrat bussing proved that, ever so long ago that they admit it now.


----------



## mudwhistle

Ropey said:


> That's why they call themselves "Democrats".  They are not Democrat_ic_.
> 
> Democrat bussing proved that, ever so long ago that they admit it now.


Several people on here refuse to admit that they're letting illegals vote in their local elections.
You can talk to them till you're blue in the face and it doesn't make a dent. 

They also refuse to admit that they've been bragging for years about replacing whites with Latino, Blacks, Asians, changing the country into a predominantly dark skin nation.


----------



## mamooth

daveman said:


> Maybe you should start an Abortion Underground Railroad.


We already have. And you're all stroking yourselves as you dream about murdering those involved with it, because that's what psychopath fascist pervs do.

The last post featured some openly racist "replacement theory" screeching from one of your white supremacist pals here. Do you also embrace that openly racist propaganda, or do you condemn it? 

Yeah, right. Maybe you're not white supremacist filth yourself, but conservatives are now required to at least give white supremacists a free pass on their white supremacism.


----------



## San Souci

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Republican senators are giving us a glimpse of the culture war clashes to come. There are already warning signs — including the Texas directive that prohibits parents from legally providing gender-affirming treatment and therapies to their children, as well as various state officials’ questioning whether the Constitution sanctions contraceptive use. Indeed, some Republican senators have gestured toward these future conflicts. In his questions to Jackson, Sen. John Cornyn (R-Tex.) repeatedly sought her views of _Obergefell v. Hodges_, the court’s 2015 decision legalizing same-sex marriage, pressing her as to whether the decision was properly decided. Sen. Marsha Blackburn (R-Tenn.) took her turn at the microphone to criticize _Griswold v. Connecticut_, the 1965 case that legalized contraception use. It’s not a stretch to imagine this revisionism extending to _Loving v. Virginia_, the ruling that legalized interracial marriage. A Republican senator recently said he was open to overturning that ruling. He later walked back his comments.
> 
> All this underscores that abortion was never the conservatives’ endgame. It is merely a way station on the path to rolling back a wide range of rights — the rights that scaffold the most intimate aspects of our lives and protect the liberty and equality of marginalized groups.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2022/03/25/ketanji-brown-jackson-roe/
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans’ assault on citizens’ rights and protected liberties has just begun.


Good. Time to stop murdering babies. If a woman doesn't want to get pregnant ,she should stop whoring around.


----------



## Man of Ethics

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Women have already been traveling to free states to exercise their right to privacy.
> 
> The authoritarian right will do anything to stop women from exercising their privacy rights, which is why Republicans won’t stop with just overturning Roe.


Many people oppose abortion because they are concerned with babies' lives.  

Progressive portrayal of men as a *class of oppressors* and their frequent use of male bashing like "kill all men" or "men are pigs" is driving many Liberal men toward Republican Party.


----------



## Man of Ethics

Big Bend Texas said:


> Facism is what we've had with democrats fighting for almost fifty years to allow killing the unwanted out of convenience.


Over 64 million murdered since Roe vs. Wade.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Republican senators are giving us a glimpse of the culture war clashes to come. There are already warning signs — including the Texas directive that prohibits parents from legally providing gender-affirming treatment and therapies to their children, as well as various state officials’ questioning whether the Constitution sanctions contraceptive use. Indeed, some Republican senators have gestured toward these future conflicts. In his questions to Jackson, Sen. John Cornyn (R-Tex.) repeatedly sought her views of _Obergefell v. Hodges_, the court’s 2015 decision legalizing same-sex marriage, pressing her as to whether the decision was properly decided. Sen. Marsha Blackburn (R-Tenn.) took her turn at the microphone to criticize _Griswold v. Connecticut_, the 1965 case that legalized contraception use. It’s not a stretch to imagine this revisionism extending to _Loving v. Virginia_, the ruling that legalized interracial marriage. A Republican senator recently said he was open to overturning that ruling. He later walked back his comments.
> 
> All this underscores that abortion was never the conservatives’ endgame. It is merely a way station on the path to rolling back a wide range of rights — the rights that scaffold the most intimate aspects of our lives and protect the liberty and equality of marginalized groups.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2022/03/25/ketanji-brown-jackson-roe/
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans’ assault on citizens’ rights and protected liberties has just begun.


Thanks for your ignorance and stupidity. They are NOT outlawing abortion, They are leaving it up to the State


----------



## Zincwarrior

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/05/19/oklahoma-abortion-ban-fertilization/
		


Oklahoma just voted to ban abortion at conception and charge anyone who abets it including cab drivers to the airport.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Zincwarrior said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/05/19/oklahoma-abortion-ban-fertilization/
> 
> 
> 
> Oklahoma just voted to ban abortion at conception and charge anyone who abets it including cab drivers to the airport.



Only a fool really believes anyone's going to be criminally charged with driving a woman in a cab to the airport.  Have you ever heard of the concept of "intent"?


----------



## Zincwarrior

Cecilie1200 said:


> Only a fool really believes anyone's going to be criminally charged with driving a woman in a cab to the airport.  Have you ever heard of the concept of "intent"?


Same structure as Texas. Financial bounty to do so.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Zincwarrior said:


> Same structure as Texas. Financial bounty to do so.



Clearly, you're not understanding the words.

Cab drivers - or rideshare drivers, more likely - have no intent to commit a crime, because they have no idea what the woman is going to the airport for.  I don't know if you've ever taken a cab or an Uber, but the driver doesn't typically interrogate the passenger about why they're going somewhere.


----------



## Zincwarrior

Cecilie1200 said:


> Clearly, you're not understanding the words.
> 
> Cab drivers - or rideshare drivers, more likely - have no intent to commit a crime, because they have no idea what the woman is going to the airport for.  I don't know if you've ever taken a cab or an Uber, but the driver doesn't typically interrogate the passenger about why they're going somewhere.


Intent not needed.


----------



## daveman

mamooth said:


> We already have. And you're all stroking yourselves as you dream about murdering those involved with it, because that's what psychopath fascist pervs do.
> 
> The last post featured some openly racist "replacement theory" screeching from one of your white supremacist pals here. Do you also embrace that openly racist propaganda, or do you condemn it?
> 
> Yeah, right. Maybe you're not white supremacist filth yourself, but conservatives are now required to at least give white supremacists a free pass on their white supremacism.


Don't you ever get tired of being a fucking liar?  Don't you ever get tired of having nobody but your fellow leftist retards believing your lies?

Rhetorical questions.  Of course you don't.


----------



## daveman

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Thanks for your ignorance and stupidity. They are NOT outlawing abortion, They are leaving it up to the State


Leftists like Jonesy believe people shouldn't be allowed to decide for themselves, because they might make the wrong decision and not give Democrats more power over themselves.


----------



## eagle1462010

Zincwarrior said:


> Intent not needed.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Zincwarrior said:


> Intent not needed.



Sorry, but that's the law in every state in the country.  No abortion law is going to change that.  Driving a woman to an abortion clinic is, arguably, a different matter, because the driver knows it's an abortion clinic and what women go there for.  Airports, on the other hand . . . she could be going on a trip for any damned reason, and the driver has no way of knowing.

I'm very sorry for your fun, scary little fantasies, but that's reality.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

Zincwarrior said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/05/19/oklahoma-abortion-ban-fertilization/
> 
> 
> 
> Oklahoma just voted to ban abortion at conception and charge anyone who abets it including cab drivers to the airport.


Bullshit, to be culpable would require the cab driver to be acting knowingly.

The Bill only allows for civil suits to begin with, not criminal charges.



> Washington (CNN)Oklahoma's legislature on Thursday passed a bill that would ban abortions from the stage of "fertilization" and allow private citizens to sue abortion providers who "knowingly" perform or induce an abortion "on a pregnant woman."



The Bill also allows for exemptions for rape, incest, and a clear threat to the life of the mother.



> The bill prohibits abortions at any stage of pregnancy, with exceptions for medical emergencies or if the pregnancy was a result of rape, sexual assault or incest and reported to law enforcement.



So the question is, are you lying or just ignorant and talking out of your ass?









						Oklahoma lawmakers pass one of nation's strictest abortion bills banning procedure 'from fertilization'
					

Oklahoma's legislature on Thursday passed a bill that would ban abortions from the stage of "fertilization" and allow private citizens to sue abortion providers who "knowingly" perform or induce an abortion "on a pregnant woman."




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Big Bend Texas

Zincwarrior said:


> Intent not needed.


Is your position really so weak that you all have to lie in unison?

If you had an actual, factual argument you would not all have to resort to such tactics.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

'The damage will of course not be limited to abortion rights, but we are told comfortingly that this would _never_ be the case. We are already hearing that abortion education will end in red states, Mississippi is workshopping a contraception ban, and options for obtaining birth control are already dwindling in states like Texas. We are living through an age in which pregnancy, miscarriage, in vitro fertilization, and contraception are all increasingly subject to monitoring and criminalization, which will be left at the discretion of overzealous state prosecutors and, yes, citizen vigilantes. New versions of the already Supreme Court–approved S.B. 8, the Texas “bounty” law, not only encourage private citizens to act under color of law, backed by the actual force of law, but they also make it impossible to ask for help for anyone who is young, pregnant, and terrified. Every conversation with a counselor, pastor, teacher, or driver is deliberately chilled. The most vulnerable pregnant persons will be left alone, terrified, and without even the possibility of openly discussing their situation with anyone. That is the plan: to chill pregnant people from seeking help unless they opt to carry to term. Don’t let the people putting the plan into effect say that it isn’t the plan.'









						The People Who Promised Roe Was Safe Are Already Selling Their Next Bridge
					

Gaslighters thrive on calling you hysterical and emotional. They’ve been calling women hysterical and emotional for centuries.




					slate.com
				




Republicans won't stop with just overturning _Roe_.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> 'The damage will of course not be limited to abortion rights, but we are told comfortingly that this would _never_ be the case. We are already hearing that abortion education will end in red states, Mississippi is workshopping a contraception ban, and options for obtaining birth control are already dwindling in states like Texas. We are living through an age in which pregnancy, miscarriage, in vitro fertilization, and contraception are all increasingly subject to monitoring and criminalization, which will be left at the discretion of overzealous state prosecutors and, yes, citizen vigilantes. New versions of the already Supreme Court–approved S.B. 8, the Texas “bounty” law, not only encourage private citizens to act under color of law, backed by the actual force of law, but they also make it impossible to ask for help for anyone who is young, pregnant, and terrified. Every conversation with a counselor, pastor, teacher, or driver is deliberately chilled. The most vulnerable pregnant persons will be left alone, terrified, and without even the possibility of openly discussing their situation with anyone. That is the plan: to chill pregnant people from seeking help unless they opt to carry to term. Don’t let the people putting the plan into effect say that it isn’t the plan.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The People Who Promised Roe Was Safe Are Already Selling Their Next Bridge
> 
> 
> Gaslighters thrive on calling you hysterical and emotional. They’ve been calling women hysterical and emotional for centuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans won't stop with just overturning _Roe_.


Completely unprovable, unsupportable histrionic BS.

Pregnant girls and women can absolutely get counseling from professionals, friends, or family members about abortion options in Texas.

It never has been and absolutely is not the place of schools to be providing, "abortion education".


----------



## Big Bend Texas

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> 'The damage will of course not be limited to abortion rights, but we are told comfortingly that this would _never_ be the case. We are already hearing that abortion education will end in red states, Mississippi is workshopping a contraception ban, and options for obtaining birth control are already dwindling in states like Texas. We are living through an age in which pregnancy, miscarriage, in vitro fertilization, and contraception are all increasingly subject to monitoring and criminalization, which will be left at the discretion of overzealous state prosecutors and, yes, citizen vigilantes. New versions of the already Supreme Court–approved S.B. 8, the Texas “bounty” law, not only encourage private citizens to act under color of law, backed by the actual force of law, but they also make it impossible to ask for help for anyone who is young, pregnant, and terrified. Every conversation with a counselor, pastor, teacher, or driver is deliberately chilled. The most vulnerable pregnant persons will be left alone, terrified, and without even the possibility of openly discussing their situation with anyone. That is the plan: to chill pregnant people from seeking help unless they opt to carry to term. Don’t let the people putting the plan into effect say that it isn’t the plan.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The People Who Promised Roe Was Safe Are Already Selling Their Next Bridge
> 
> 
> Gaslighters thrive on calling you hysterical and emotional. They’ve been calling women hysterical and emotional for centuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans won't stop with just overturning _Roe_.


"pregnant people".

Is it really so hard to say the word "women and girls" in 2022?


----------



## Zincwarrior

Big Bend Texas said:


> Is your position really so weak that you all have to lie in unison?
> 
> If you had an actual, factual argument you would not all have to resort to such tactics.


Read it. It's a civil statute. No government actor involved.


----------



## BS Filter

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Texas Gov. Greg Abbott (R) on Wednesday said his administration may challenge a Supreme Court ruling that states must provide free public education to all children, including undocumented immigrants.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abbott says Texas could challenge Supreme Court ruling that states educate all, including undocumented
> 
> 
> Texas Gov. Greg Abbott (R) on Wednesday said his administration may challenge a Supreme Court ruling that states must provide free public education to all children, including undocumented immigrant…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Further proof that the racist, bigoted, hateful authoritarian right will use overturning _Roe_ as ‘justification’ to challenge other settled, accepted case law.


No such thing as "settled law".


----------



## jbrownson0831

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Clearly conservatives believe the state knows better than individuals what’s in an individual’s best interest.


Actually, that is your Gestapo's version of government.  Conservatives simply know that murder is against the laws of man and God.


----------



## daveman

Big Bend Texas said:


> Completely unprovable, unsupportable histrionic BS.
> 
> Pregnant girls and women can absolutely get counseling from professionals, friends, or family members about abortion options in Texas.
> 
> It never has been and absolutely is not the place of schools to be providing, "abortion education".


Leftist-run schools sure do like the idea of teenagers having sex.


----------



## initforme

We need alot less pregnancies for the good of the nation.  The only way to get rid of abortion.  Yet some idiots will rail against this.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

initforme said:


> We need alot less pregnancies for the good of the nation.  The only way to get rid of abortion.  Yet some idiots will rail against this.


Absent immigration we have a negative population growth rate.

Ask yourself why democrats are so hell bent on Americans killing off generations of our own children while at the same time doing everything the can to flood the nation with poor, unskilled immigrants who will be dependent on gov't for their needs.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

Zincwarrior said:


> Read it. It's a civil statute. No government actor involved.


Glad you're catching up, what does that have to do with the claim intent is not needed?

Intent and foreknowledge would be required to prove either civil or criminal culpability absent a clear act of negligence.

The premise is ignorant, ill informed and ridiculous.


----------



## flan327

Hang on Sloopy said:


> Same with the Covid jab you phony pos
> 
> It goes to the states stupid ass


Insults 

Such a scared widdle guy


----------



## flan327

Big Bend Texas said:


> Absent immigration we have a negative population growth rate.
> 
> Ask yourself why democrats are so hell bent on Americans killing off generations of our own children while at the same time doing everything the can to flood the nation with poor, unskilled immigrants who will be dependent on gov't for their needs.


Yeah
Get back to me on that

MY BODY 
MY CHOICE


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

flan327 said:


> Yeah
> Get back to me on that
> 
> MY BODY
> MY CHOICE


The women I hear say that don't have to worry. Nothing on 2 legs will ever touch em so they never have to worry Fran


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

flan327 said:


> Insults
> 
> Such a scared widdle guy


From ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ the Pampered Special Princess of Insults.   

Such a scared widdle ****.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Big Bend Texas said:


> Absent immigration we have a negative population growth rate.
> 
> Ask yourself why democrats are so hell bent on Americans killing off generations of our own children while at the same time doing everything the can to flood the nation with poor, unskilled immigrants who will be dependent on gov't for their needs.


You answered your own question.

Democrats.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

initforme said:


> We need alot less pregnancies for the good of the nation.  The only way to get rid of abortion.  Yet some idiots will rail against this.


So many lack the simple sense of responsibility it takes to avoid pregnancy.  That's why the apoplexy at the possibility of having to simply get off their lazy overfed asses and cross the state line to attend to the sacrament of killing their child.


----------



## flan327

toobfreak said:


> OH THE HORRORS  View attachment 639627
> 
> 
> Never met a child in my life who needed to be treated for his "gender."
> 
> 
> As the stomach turns.
> 
> 
> Just because you CAN do something doesn't necessarily mean you SHOULD do it.
> 
> 
> No one has a "right" to just arbitrarily murder another human being just because it is their baby.  That is for the animals. Are you an animal?
> 
> 
> Not as intimate as being the fetus having your life snuffed out violently and painfully.
> 
> 
> Every group except for the living fetus.
> 
> 
> Good.  You are a murderer.


TL;DR


----------



## flan327

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> You answered your own question.
> 
> Democrats.


Sorry you are SPESHUL


----------



## flan327

1srelluc said:


> I hope so, it will take years to un-fuck what the dems have done.


Nope

That’s on DONNIE BOY 👦🏿


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

flan327 said:


> TL;DR


Not surprised.  Try having a second cup of coffee.  Might sharpen up that "brain".


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

flan327 said:


> Sorry you are SPESHUL


Boy, we're sure glad you have an opinion and aren't afraid to use it.


----------



## JusticeHammer

flan327 said:


> Nope
> 
> That’s on DONNIE BOY 👦🏿


Nope, demscum.


----------



## Concerned American

flan327 said:


> Yeah
> Get back to me on that
> 
> MY BODY
> MY CHOICE


The life growing inside you is not your body nor your choice, murderer.


----------



## Redfish

flan327 said:


> Yeah
> Get back to me on that
> 
> MY BODY
> MY CHOICE


Does that apply to the covid vax as well?   NO?  why?


----------



## eagle1462010

Redfish said:


> Does that apply to the covid vax as well?   NO?  why?


Depends on the issue with leftist.  Being the jack boots they are today.


----------



## mudwhistle

Redfish said:


> Does that apply to the covid vax as well?   NO?  why?


Well that's different.
You can't tell them when they can kill their baby.....but you can do genetic research on them all you want.


----------



## beagle9

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Republican senators are giving us a glimpse of the culture war clashes to come. There are already warning signs — including the Texas directive that prohibits parents from legally providing gender-affirming treatment and therapies to their children, as well as various state officials’ questioning whether the Constitution sanctions contraceptive use. Indeed, some Republican senators have gestured toward these future conflicts. In his questions to Jackson, Sen. John Cornyn (R-Tex.) repeatedly sought her views of _Obergefell v. Hodges_, the court’s 2015 decision legalizing same-sex marriage, pressing her as to whether the decision was properly decided. Sen. Marsha Blackburn (R-Tenn.) took her turn at the microphone to criticize _Griswold v. Connecticut_, the 1965 case that legalized contraception use. It’s not a stretch to imagine this revisionism extending to _Loving v. Virginia_, the ruling that legalized interracial marriage. A Republican senator recently said he was open to overturning that ruling. He later walked back his comments.
> 
> All this underscores that abortion was never the conservatives’ endgame. It is merely a way station on the path to rolling back a wide range of rights — the rights that scaffold the most intimate aspects of our lives and protect the liberty and equality of marginalized groups.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2022/03/25/ketanji-brown-jackson-roe/
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans’ assault on citizens’ rights and protected liberties has just begun.


The only way that people like you are worried about such things in life, is if you are engaging in wrongful or wrong headed thinking or wrongful deeds in life, otherwise in according to most people's thinking maybe, and therefore you are worried that the wrong a group or group's might engage in or supports will soon be addressed in some kind of way as an extra ?

Is that what you are somehow worried or ridiculously alerting yourself on ??


----------



## themirrorthief

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Republican senators are giving us a glimpse of the culture war clashes to come. There are already warning signs — including the Texas directive that prohibits parents from legally providing gender-affirming treatment and therapies to their children, as well as various state officials’ questioning whether the Constitution sanctions contraceptive use. Indeed, some Republican senators have gestured toward these future conflicts. In his questions to Jackson, Sen. John Cornyn (R-Tex.) repeatedly sought her views of _Obergefell v. Hodges_, the court’s 2015 decision legalizing same-sex marriage, pressing her as to whether the decision was properly decided. Sen. Marsha Blackburn (R-Tenn.) took her turn at the microphone to criticize _Griswold v. Connecticut_, the 1965 case that legalized contraception use. It’s not a stretch to imagine this revisionism extending to _Loving v. Virginia_, the ruling that legalized interracial marriage. A Republican senator recently said he was open to overturning that ruling. He later walked back his comments.
> 
> All this underscores that abortion was never the conservatives’ endgame. It is merely a way station on the path to rolling back a wide range of rights — the rights that scaffold the most intimate aspects of our lives and protect the liberty and equality of marginalized groups.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2022/03/25/ketanji-brown-jackson-roe/
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans’ assault on citizens’ rights and protected liberties has just begun.


where can we send your trumpybear sweetheart...you need it bad


----------



## themirrorthief

dudmuck said:


>


I notice bill never made a mess on HIllarys dress


----------



## beagle9

flan327 said:


> Yeah
> Get back to me on that
> 
> MY BODY
> MY CHOICE


Yeah your body, and your choice sure, but finding someone to do the evil deed for you is going to get harder and harder just as it should be.


----------



## Redfish

flan327 said:


> Yeah
> Get back to me on that
> 
> MY BODY
> MY CHOICE


does that apply to the covid vax?, masking?  social distancing? or any of the other fake covid bullshit?


----------



## dudmuck

Redfish said:


> does that apply to the covid vax?, masking?  social distancing? or any of the other fake covid bullshit?


depends if your choice harms others.


----------



## beagle9

dudmuck said:


> depends if your choice harms others.


Unborn babies are other's..


----------



## Roudy

For you to be a Democrat nowadays, you must believe that women have the right to kill an unborn fetus up to the day it’s born, and sometimes even after.


----------



## Redfish

dudmuck said:


> depends if your choice harms others.


an abortion not only harms another person, it kills that other person.   not getting vaxed harms no one.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Redfish said:


> an abortion not only harms another person, it kills that other person.   not getting vaxed harms no one.


You have got that exactly 100% backwards


----------



## JimH52

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Republican senators are giving us a glimpse of the culture war clashes to come. There are already warning signs — including the Texas directive that prohibits parents from legally providing gender-affirming treatment and therapies to their children, as well as various state officials’ questioning whether the Constitution sanctions contraceptive use. Indeed, some Republican senators have gestured toward these future conflicts. In his questions to Jackson, Sen. John Cornyn (R-Tex.) repeatedly sought her views of _Obergefell v. Hodges_, the court’s 2015 decision legalizing same-sex marriage, pressing her as to whether the decision was properly decided. Sen. Marsha Blackburn (R-Tenn.) took her turn at the microphone to criticize _Griswold v. Connecticut_, the 1965 case that legalized contraception use. It’s not a stretch to imagine this revisionism extending to _Loving v. Virginia_, the ruling that legalized interracial marriage. A Republican senator recently said he was open to overturning that ruling. He later walked back his comments.
> 
> All this underscores that abortion was never the conservatives’ endgame. It is merely a way station on the path to rolling back a wide range of rights — the rights that scaffold the most intimate aspects of our lives and protect the liberty and equality of marginalized groups.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2022/03/25/ketanji-brown-jackson-roe/
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans’ assault on citizens’ rights and protected liberties has just begun.


They would repeal the right of women and blacks to vote if they could.  They are that much over the edge of Fascism.


----------



## Redfish

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You have got that exactly 100% backwards


nope,  I stated it accurately.  Deal with reality or go away and stop wasting posting space.


----------



## beagle9

JimH52 said:


> They would repeal the right of women and blacks to vote if they could.  They are that much over the edge of Fascism.


Stop your damned lying already. If you or whoever is living a law abiding decent existence in America, then no one is going to challenge or stop that, but if you are living an existence that hurts other's, and you are breaking the law's or even hurting yourself, then some sort of intervention will eventually come. That's the way it's always been you crazy troll.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Redfish said:


> nope,  I stated it accurately.  Deal with reality or go away and stop wasting posting space.


Bullshit. I might be taking up space on this  board, but you are wasting space on this planet and sucking up oxygen that you dont deserve

Not getting vaccinated means that you are contributing to the spread of Covid and providing a medium for the development of varients

And it makes it unlikely that you would become seriously ill and hospitalized which puts enormous pressure onthe health care system and takes resources away from  others who need it.

So not getting vaxxed is selfish and stupid!





__





						Preventing the spread of the coronavirus - Harvard Health
					

Physical distancing, masks, vaccines , and other preventive measures  Getting vaccinated and boosted is the best way to reduce your risk of symptoms, especially becoming severely ill, if you get COVID-19. But right along with vaccination are steps you can take to both avoid getting infected and...




					www.health.harvard.edu
				




And an abortion before fetal viability is not taking a life but not getting vaxxed might well be.


----------



## beagle9

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Bullshit. I might be taking up space on this  board, but you are wasting space on this planet and sucking up oxygen that you dont deserve
> 
> Not getting vaccinated means that you are contributing to the spread of Covid and providing a medium for the development of varients
> 
> And it makes it unlikely that you would become seriously ill and hospitalized which puts enormous pressure onthe health care system and takes resources away from  others who need it.
> 
> So not getting vaxxed is selfish and stupid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preventing the spread of the coronavirus - Harvard Health
> 
> 
> Physical distancing, masks, vaccines , and other preventive measures  Getting vaccinated and boosted is the best way to reduce your risk of symptoms, especially becoming severely ill, if you get COVID-19. But right along with vaccination are steps you can take to both avoid getting infected and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.health.harvard.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an abortion before fetal viability is not taking a life but not getting vaxxed might well be.


Oh good grief, here we go with the vaxxed verses the unvaxed again. Get a flipping life boy, and quit trying to run everyone else's for your own selfish wants and bull crap.


----------



## San Souci

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ‘Abortion has long been a political bonanza for conservative politics and they are not going to want to give it up. If Roe is overturned there will immediately be a push to ban abortion nationally through some sort of "fetal personhood" doctrine and there will be attempts to cripple scientific advances by banning stem cell research, eliminating access to abortion medications and certain forms of birth control. Any states that might have exceptions for rape and incest will be challenged, restrictions on travel and laws against crossing state lines to obtain an abortion will be enacted. And at some point, they will have to consider punishment for women who obtain illegal abortions because that's where this inevitably leads. (Even Donald Trump instinctively understood that before they instructed him how to lie about it for general consumption.) The right has been organized around this issue for 40 years. If _Roe_ is overturned, they will have to keep upping the ante to keep those grassroots activists engaged.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans' anti-abortion crusade won't stop — even if the Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade
> 
> 
> If Roe is overturned, the right will have to keep upping the ante to keep their grassroots activists engaged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.salon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.


Good. Abortion is murder.


----------



## San Souci

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Bullshit. I might be taking up space on this  board, but you are wasting space on this planet and sucking up oxygen that you dont deserve
> 
> Not getting vaccinated means that you are contributing to the spread of Covid and providing a medium for the development of varients
> 
> And it makes it unlikely that you would become seriously ill and hospitalized which puts enormous pressure onthe health care system and takes resources away from  others who need it.
> 
> So not getting vaxxed is selfish and stupid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preventing the spread of the coronavirus - Harvard Health
> 
> 
> Physical distancing, masks, vaccines , and other preventive measures  Getting vaccinated and boosted is the best way to reduce your risk of symptoms, especially becoming severely ill, if you get COVID-19. But right along with vaccination are steps you can take to both avoid getting infected and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.health.harvard.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an abortion before fetal viability is not taking a life but not getting vaxxed might well be.


Vaxxed folks can spread COVID. The VAX only gives some protection against a serious outcome.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

JimH52 said:


> They would repeal the right of women and blacks to vote if they could.  They are that much over the edge of Fascism.


True.

Or more precisely, conservatives would seek to overturn the case law that protects the right to vote, allowing the states to prohibit Americans of color from voting, concealed behind the façade of “states’ rights” – just as they’ve done with the right to privacy when _Roe _was overturned.


----------



## San Souci

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> True.
> 
> Or more precisely, conservatives would seek to overturn the case law that protects the right to vote, allowing the states to prohibit Americans of color from voting, concealed behind the façade of “states’ rights” – just as they’ve done with the right to privacy when _Roe _was overturned.


What a Diaper load. Requiring ID is not racist. But Libs saying Blacks can't get ID's IS Racist.


----------



## flan327

Hang on Sloopy said:


> Same with the Covid jab you phony pos
> 
> It goes to the states stupid ass


Incoherent much?


----------



## flan327

San Souci said:


> What a Diaper load. Requiring ID is not racist. But Libs saying Blacks can't get ID's IS Racist.


Are you Black?

If not please be so kind as to prove your allogations


----------



## flan327

Mashmont said:


> The pill is essentially an abortifacient because it prevents implantantion of the embryo on the uterine wall.  So the pill should be banned.


So should condoms


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

San Souci said:


> Vaxxed folks can spread COVID. The VAX only gives some protection against a serious outcome.


No shit! How does that refute anything that I said?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

beagle9 said:


> Oh good grief, here we go with the vaxxed verses the unvaxed again. Get a flipping life boy, and quit trying to run everyone else's for your own selfish wants and bull crap.


Is that supposed to be a rebuttle to my post, cowboy?


----------



## JoeMoma

San Souci said:


> Vaxxed folks can spread COVID. The VAX only gives some protection against a serious outcome.


And exactly how much protection it gives is highly debatable; even if some social media platforms will not allow the debate.


----------



## Redfish

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Bullshit. I might be taking up space on this  board, but you are wasting space on this planet and sucking up oxygen that you dont deserve
> 
> Not getting vaccinated means that you are contributing to the spread of Covid and providing a medium for the development of varients
> 
> And it makes it unlikely that you would become seriously ill and hospitalized which puts enormous pressure onthe health care system and takes resources away from  others who need it.
> 
> So not getting vaxxed is selfish and stupid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preventing the spread of the coronavirus - Harvard Health
> 
> 
> Physical distancing, masks, vaccines , and other preventive measures  Getting vaccinated and boosted is the best way to reduce your risk of symptoms, especially becoming severely ill, if you get COVID-19. But right along with vaccination are steps you can take to both avoid getting infected and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.health.harvard.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an abortion before fetal viability is not taking a life but not getting vaxxed might well be.


you are a very confused individual, either that or very indoctrinated in left wing bullshit,  maybe that bullshit was what they put in your vax shot.

Not getting the vax ( I did by the way) only means that if you get covid it MAY be more serious than if you had the vax.  The vax does not prevent you from catching or spreading covid, masks do not prevent you from catching or spreading covid.   Those are medical FACTS.   It is also a fact that natural immunity acquired by having covid is vastly better than the temporary immunity created by the vax.   But you are free to continue your life as a dominated sheep with every move and thought controlled by your masters on CNN.


----------



## CarsomyrPlusSix

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You have got that exactly 100% backwards


Objectively false.


----------



## CarsomyrPlusSix

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> And an abortion before fetal viability is not taking a life


Beyond just objectively false… this lie is actually indicative of possible mental retardation on your part.


----------



## flan327

Redfish said:


> you are a very confused individual, either that or very indoctrinated in left wing bullshit,  maybe that bullshit was what they put in your vax shot.
> 
> Not getting the vax ( I did by the way) only means that if you get covid it MAY be more serious than if you had the vax.  The vax does not prevent you from catching or spreading covid, masks do not prevent you from catching or spreading covid.   Those are medical FACTS.   It is also a fact that natural immunity acquired by having covid is vastly better than the temporary immunity created by the vax.   But you are free to continue your life as a dominated sheep with every move and thought controlled by your masters on CNN.


I disagree 

I trust MY Doctor


----------



## JoeMoma

flan327 said:


> I disagree
> 
> I trust MY Doctor


I've been jabbed 3 times.    It's probably time for a 4th jab, but my doctor no longer brings it up.  I don't think I'm going to continue getting the jab.  Mainly because I've lost a lot of weight such that I don't think I am at as much risk as I used to be.


----------



## beagle9

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> True.
> 
> Or more precisely, conservatives would seek to overturn the case law that protects the right to vote, allowing the states to prohibit Americans of color from voting, concealed behind the façade of “states’ rights” – just as they’ve done with the right to privacy when _Roe _was overturned.


You and your bull crap are simply hilarious 🤣

Keep it coming... ROTFLMBO 😂


----------



## San Souci

flan327 said:


> Are you Black?
> 
> If not please be so kind as to prove your allogations


Prove? Are you saying that Blacks are not capable of getting ID's?


----------



## Redfish

flan327 said:


> I disagree
> 
> I trust MY Doctor


and I trust mine,  does it tell you something when the medical community does not agree on this?   If it was so clear and definite don't you think all doctors would be in agreement?  Seems like the ones pushing the vax have some financial stake in the vax companies, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------

